# The official iPhone thread



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

If there is something where Apple is at the pinnacle today then it is stupidity 

This just in, some more iPhone flaws, which makes me wonder. Is iPhone a Phone or just an iPod . Taken from Engadget, the first review of iPhone is up, some iPhone facts



> *The mobile version of OS X or whatever it is the iPhone runs takes up 700MB of the device's capacity.* Damn son!
> *There's no way to cut, copy, or paste text! *WHOA! Big, big mistake.
> *No A2DP support.* That, friends, is such a huge bummer right there.
> Sorry, *music can't be used as a ringtone -- even if it's just a raw MP3. No additional ringtones will be sold at launch.*
> ...


He he he he, abe isme lene ko bacha kya hai, Where did the phone part go? 

*According to Apple* "iPhone is a breakthrough internet communication device", where  there is no JAVA or Flash support. What happens with YouTube (Real version)

Add to it, *there is no IM support

No Bluetooth A2DP support. Those thinking of buying logitech bluetooth earphone, well....cancel the order

Can't record videos & can't set your own music file as ringtone 
*
Assuming that you charge the Phone everyday due to its battery hogging features,* iPhone battery won't last more then a year

Its phone book can't be searched*, only scrolled.

It is not a replacement for Windows Mobile Smartphone or Blackberry from any angle

* Remembar why you should buy iPhone

1) You are a Macboy* 

2) You want to use your iPod features up to 8 GB in your Phone


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

n76 here i come ... no more wait for the pathetic device ... it really is pathetic ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

W960i, here I come.

Whenever W960i releases in India.

I just don't get it, you can't record videos .


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

no cut copy paste ... jobs really doesnt want his customers to cut, copy paste ... goobi no cut, copy paste for text .... how about tht .... still u will side jobs' genius?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Correction

Goobi wants it cos iPhone has a big screen & Coverflow. He won't use it as a phone now, specially when it doesn't records videos or JAVA or Flash , so much for "Breakthrough Internet communicator device". Suddenly Opera for iPhone (which doesn't exist) looks a far better alternative to safari.

Arya wants it cos he is a salesman (expecting it for free) & likes the multitouch UI

*Human beings want it cos it works as a phone & gives phone features.

Oh wait, it is the worst Phone ever, Human beings don't want iPhone.*

If you believe otherwise, then by all means, buy yourself an iPhone and see how  satisfied you are with not being able to send or receive MMS, not being able to  copy and paste text into emails, not even able to record videos. *Even my freekin 2 years old K750i supports features better then iPhone*


----------



## Goten (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Iphone sux iphone sux.

Damn I was saving movie for this.

I will get Nokia 1100....Its better than iphone.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

*I wonder what are they including in that 700 MB OS. For gods sake, Windows Mobile 6 fits in a 64 MB ROM * , what is iPhone OS X supporting? 64 MB OS & 626 MB of tutorial videos or that UI which can't be deleted. Talk about a bloated OS.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Forget Windows Mobile. XP is smaller with Microsoft office included


----------



## shady_inc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



> The mobile version of OS X or whatever it is the iPhone runs takes up 700MB of the device's capacity. Damn son!



wonder how much space does mac occupy on a PC then???


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Real Mac OS X installation on a Mac takes about 8 GB for installation.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

hey saleman where are u ? what kinda product is this ... il tell u honestly i was looking forward to buy an iphone but with such crap specs

my 6600 rox .... sab karta hai


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Salesman to iMav = 6600  that fat phone, ewww....it has no OS X, it cannot do expose, it cannot do coverflow. What good is your 6600, iPhone is much better. Who needs IM, MMS, Video Recording, Phone, custom recording in iPhone. Just look at the UI, it looks so freeking awsome. Buy this phone even if it doesn't do anything you want. Just look at the UI it looks so cool. The OS Is 700 MB bloat, Just look at the UI it looks so cool. Camera on Mobile phone sux....just look at the UI it looks so cool. Why do  u need a 5 MP Camera when u can use 2 MP. just look at the UI it looks so cool. The web browser has no flash or JAVA support. just look at the UI it looks so cool.

iMav you are not a human being, any sane user will but iPhone. Who needs application in a phone when it can't do basic things. just look at the UI it looks so cool. Just buy this phone & go in public, everyone will be drooling over it. Oh & just don't get jealous of the other user there using his N73ME & surfing Metacafe.just look at the UI it looks so cool. Buy this phone to stare at it 24/7 just look at the UI it looks so cool.

GX to iMav = Get a N73 ME.

Salesman to imav = N73 ME, no way, it is fat, it has a freekin keypad with tactile feedback, it can install softwares, it has IM, it has MMS, it has Opera....don't go for N73 ME which does more then what iPhone does, just look at the UI it looks so cool on iPhone.

Mods.....delete if it is not adding humor to the thread 

*Bhai seriously, yeh phone karta kya hai?* I can buy a W960i which does more then this. I can buy a iPod video with a K750i & i will still be cheaper then this.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

thats why i dont listen to salesman and decide for myself what i wanna buy ... woh kehte hain na ... dikhave pe matt jao .... apni akal lagao .... but what can i say .... go buy the iphone just look at the UI it looks so cool


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

*Macboy Philosophy : Dikhave par jao, apni aakal mat lagao.*

Windows & Linux/PC users Philosophy : Buy whatever does your job & is best bang for your own hard earned money.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

LOL guys .. Im not much into cool UI and stuff for a phone.. but I have a 6610i and does the work for me  . I need just to make calls and recently i got GPRS connection installed opera and im connected to the "NET" ... can listent to radio if im bored at office  . It doesnt have a good UI as other phones.. but my phone does what ever i ask to do  .and im happy with it My next phone is will not be the one with apple logo >


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

@ charangk

Real phones rock man, even my 2 years old K750i does more then iPhone.

Oh look, arya is in this thread...must be copy pasting articles.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Really iphone sucks big time.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Forget Windows Mobile. XP is smaller with Microsoft office included


AND ,  Windows Mobile has huge collection of business software written for it .


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Salesman to iMav = 6600  that fat phone, ewww....it has no OS X, it cannot do expose, it cannot do coverflow. What good is your 6600, iPhone is much better. Who needs IM, MMS, Video Recording, Phone, custom recording in iPhone. Just look at the UI, it looks so freeking awsome. Buy this phone even if it doesn't do anything you want. Just look at the UI it looks so cool. The OS Is 700 MB bloat, Just look at the UI it looks so cool. Camera on Mobile phone sux....just look at the UI it looks so cool. Why do  u need a 5 MP Camera when u can use 2 MP. just look at the UI it looks so cool. The web browser has no flash or JAVA support. just look at the UI it looks so cool.
> 
> iMav you are not a human being, any sane user will but iPhone. Who needs application in a phone when it can't do basic things. just look at the UI it looks so cool. Just buy this phone & go in public, everyone will be drooling over it. Oh & just don't get jealous of the other user there using his N73ME & surfing Metacafe.just look at the UI it looks so cool. Buy this phone to stare at it 24/7 just look at the UI it looks so cool.
> 
> ...



HA ha ha...rofl......................so awesome...........couldnt stop laughing  lolz......its funny and correct at same time


----------



## nepcker (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Look at other iPhone reviews:
*solution.allthingsd.com/
*www.nytimes.com/2007/06/27/technology/circuits/27pogue.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
*www.nytimes.com/ref/business/20070627_POGUE_GRAPHIC.html



> Much of the hype and some of the criticisms are justified. The iPhone is revolutionary; it’s flawed. It’s substance; it’s style. It does things no phone has ever done before; it lacks features found even on the most basic phones.
> 
> The $500 and $600 models have 4 and 8 gigabytes of storage, respectively — room for about 825 or 1,825 songs. (In each case, 700 megabytes is occupied by the phone’s software.) That’s a lot of money; then again, the price includes a cellphone, video iPod, e-mail terminal, Web browser, camera, alarm clock, Palm-type organizer and one heck of a status symbol.
> 
> ...


Sure, it lacks some features, but there's no flaw that make it "iUseless".


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

iPhone is good but not gr8....but i still luv it !


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

read the first line of the artile u posted and then read the line u posted


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^ i already read the whole article n totally agree wid gx_saurav..therefore i wrote the above line ... !

i knew the line had already been written...i wrote my review ! it was the same !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



> *Sure, it lacks some features*, but there's no flaw that make it "iUseless".


Some features? *It lacks basic features such as custom ringtone, Flash in browser* (even opera mobile has it) & much more. These *lack of features is what makes iphone = iUseless

*Oh I forgot, 2nd Salesman of Apple in the forum who is also a very big idiot who once tried to fit a Core 2 Duo in his Mac Pro, in the XEON socket 

By the way, I should mention. Out of the 4 iPhone reviewers so far, 3 are Apple Macmen, named David Pogue, Walter S. Mossberg and Katherine Boehret, Steven Levy


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> ^ i already read the whole article n totally agree wid gx_saurav..therefore i wrote the above line ... !


 that was for nep u posted when i was typing


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

dude gx u r in overdrive today .. Lol.. Btw wtf evy1 must hav expected the iphone to record video.. This sux


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

are woh, Mock cat main 40 marks aaye out of 120 , 23rd rank in lucknow. Thats why so happy

(meri mehnat nahi thi, bagal wali ki thi :-")


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> are woh, Mock cat main 40 marks aaye out of 120 , 23rd rank in lucknow. Thats why so happy
> 
> (meri mehnat nahi thi, bagal wali ki thi :-")



Congrats !


----------



## nepcker (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Some features? *It lacks basic features such as custom ringtone, Flash in browser* (even opera mobile has it) & much more. These *lack of features is what makes iphone = iUseless*


 Yes, these are the flaws. But really, when you go and buy a phone, do you asj questions like "Does it support custom ringtone?" and "Does it support Flash?"? 



> Oh I forgot, 2nd Salesman of Apple in the forum who is also a very big idiot who once tried to fit a Core 2 Duo in his Mac Pro, in the XEON socket


 I had just seen the "Core 2 Duo" picture on the AnandTech page and had thought it was a C2D on Mac Pro. Why would they post the picture then?

Besides, the flaw of Mac Pro you mentioned was itself idiotic. *You* were complaining about a computer with a Xeon socket not supporting C2D.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

yes the 1 thing tht i missed in my 6600 till i found the plugin was applying normal mp3s as ringtones ... and thts what i meant when i say that dikhave pe mat jao apni akal lagao ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> Yes, these are the flaws. But really, when you go and buy a phone, do you asj questions like "Does it support custom ringtone?" and "Does it support Flash?"?



Dude this is 2007, custom mp3 ring tones are there since 2003 . You are high today, right....abe bhang mat charaya kar. A 35K phone which is touted as smart phone has no support for flash while N95 has support for flash & much more. Now still you say iPhone is justified & not a failure product.



> I had just seen the "Core 2 Duo" picture on the AnandTech page and had thought it was a C2D on Mac Pro. Why would they post the picture then?
> 
> Besides, the flaw of Mac Pro you mentioned was itself idiotic. *You* were complaining about a computer with a Xeon socket not supporting C2D.



Wasn't it you who said "i can upgrade the CPU in my Mac Pro by buying any C2D Out there " & wasn't it you said "Mac Pro CPU can be upgraded". You are such a ignorant person, XEONs do not sale on shelf like C2D does.

You never tried reading that what Anandtech was using was a engg. sample of upcoming Clovertown Xeon, since the architecture of Clovertown is based on Core 2 Duo, Mac thought it is Core 2 duo. Seriously, when was the last time u used some common sense. You are yourself saying, "yes, iPhone has serious flaws" & then you are again saying "no it is not a bad phone". What is there good in iPhone other then Ipod features


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

hes a fanboy upar upar se dekhte hain


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Apple & Macboy Philosophy : Dikhawe par jao, apni aakal mat lagao


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Everyone is waiting for iPhone 2.0 from day 1. its just that the way Macboys portrayed & now got pwned & refusing to buy iPhone 1.0 themselves makes me laugh at them/.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

And thank god for no mp3 ringtone! I'm getting tired of hearing my friend's K790is and w800is' just outputting poor harsh quality songs over and over again. Spoilt Pentagram's _voice_ for me...

That being said, sure it should HAVE the feature nonetheless, for there are still those pests (read = ^^^) who like that kind of ram jam. I personally use the "ring" tone on my phone.

The iPhone is still the best phone out there for me and I will grab it as soon as I CAN.


----------



## assasin (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And thank god for no mp3 ringtone! I'm getting tired of hearing my friend's K790is and w800is' just outputting poor harsh quality songs over and over again. Spoilt Pentagram's _voice_ for me...


 
grapes r sour.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobi said:
			
		

> The iPhone is still the best phone out there for me and I will grab it as soon as I CAN.


Yup, we know that u need cover flow & iPod features not the phone, like I myself say, iPhone is the best iPod out there. Too bad it hardly does anything a phone does. Its more like iPod + Nokia 1100 combined 



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> grapes r sour.


Lolz....very true.  . The current ringtone I m using in my phone from 1 year is the first 10 second of the song "Ya ali from Gangster". Completely unique, no one else has it & if the phone rings in the crowd then I know it is mine unlike those other users who are using some movie midi downloaded from indiatimes or yahoo.

Oh & the 10 second music clip is MP3


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And thank god for no mp3 ringtone! I'm getting tired of hearing my friend's K790is and w800is' just outputting poor harsh quality songs over and over again. Spoilt Pentagram's _voice_ for me...



As S.T.A.L.K.E.R. said, Grapes are sour.
Thats the dumbest justification I have heard, no wait its the 2nd dumbest. Here is the dumbest one.  Its not a compulsion,you don't like it don't use it. But many ppl like it(including me) and in fact I never used polyphonic ringtone since I got w810i. I love using custom ringtones, and everyone in my hostel use custom ringtone(those who can). But iPhone won't allow me, what a dumbass phone.Lack of such basic feature is shameful.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> [/B]Oh I forgot, 2nd Salesman of Apple in the forum who is also a very big idiot who once tried to fit a Core 2 Duo in his Mac Pro, in the XEON socket



The choice of words he uses for fellow men clearly describe the upbringing he recieved from his parents. It is indeed his words which made me comment here, for it hurts to se someone ridicule and insult another like this. 

I do not know what the moderators are upto, definitely there are some posting rules, and as such, posts which are offending in nature are banned, I suppose?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And thank god for no mp3 ringtone! I'm getting tired of hearing my friend's K790is and w800is' just outputting poor harsh quality songs over and over again. Spoilt Pentagram's _voice_ for me...
> 
> That being said, sure it should HAVE the feature nonetheless, for there are still those pests (read = ^^^) who like that kind of ram jam. I personally use the "ring" tone on my phone.
> 
> The iPhone is still the best phone out there for me and I will grab it as soon as I CAN.


 Then you'll have to buy iPhone's for your friends (and everyone else who's near you) too. Otherwise you'll continue to hear the ram-jam.
I think Apple seems to have taken the success of iPod for granted, that a product without much features CAN sell in big numbers, by just having a good interface, good looks and doing the stuff it is supposed to do well (playing music, as in case of iPod). But cell phones are a different ball game altogether. They're not just supposed to have a good UI and make and recieve calls. They're supposed to capture high resolution image and videos, playback music and videos, surf the net, send/recieve mails, view/edit office documents, and a lot others. Sadly iPhone doesn't do most of these well, while not doing some at all. Which at its price is inexcusable. Only thing its good at is playing music and videos which still doesn't justify its price. If i had the money, i'll still go for N95. Offers much more than what you've paid for.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

And second, Mac OS X does not use 8 GB. It uses 5.2 GB. And then still, considering the feature-set, a default Vista Install takes 12 GB. EVEN if Mac OS X were to take the 8 gigs he says, does it take too much to calculate what is better? Considering the features, considering the usablility?

And, as for what I have observed, my PC hardware is working faster with Mac OS X hackintosh. So much for the "size" of Windows and Gates.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^^ now i see u joined in 2004 but havent seen u posting which makes me conclude u arent a frequent vistior to this corner of the internet ....  so how about going thru the kind of justifications, spams and posts made by the fanboys then talk about others' up bringing 



			
				jainshubhanyu said:
			
		

> Considering the features, considering the usablility?


 hahahha some 1 give him links to the mac threads started by us and arya ... sorry me in a hurry so cant


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				jainshubhanyu said:
			
		

> The choice of words he uses for fellow men clearly describe the upbringing he recieved from his parents. It is indeed his words which made me comment here, for it hurts to se someone ridicule and insult another like this.
> 
> I do not know what the moderators are upto, definitely there are some posting rules, and as such, posts which are offending in nature are banned, I suppose?


Oh! I am sorry for being rude. Its just that when the other users call me idiot for pwning them, I just can't resist refering them back in the way they refer to me. U know, I don't even take pain, I give it back.



> Considering the features, considering the usablility?



Sir, a few...no wait, many eye openers for you.

Windows Explorer vs Mac OS X Finder

The ultimate shootout: Apple Mac OS X vs. Microsoft Windows Vista

                WMP 11 Vs iTunes + QuickTime

The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.


----------



## assasin (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				jainshubhanyu said:
			
		

> And second, Mac OS X does not use 8 GB. It uses 5.2 GB. And then still, considering the feature-set, a default Vista Install takes 12 GB.


 
a installed copy of vista Ultimate take bout 8.5GB of hdd space and not 12GB as u said.and plz dont start a Vista vs mac OS X here.there alraedy a thread running.comment in that.


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				jainshubhanyu said:
			
		

> The choice of words he uses for fellow men clearly describe the upbringing he recieved from his parents. It is indeed his words which made me comment here, for it hurts to se someone ridicule and insult another like this.
> 
> I do not know what the moderators are upto, definitely there are some posting rules, and as such, posts which are offending in nature are banned, I suppose?



where was you moral teachings when  salesman used that abusive word("its dangerous than Lord Voltmart, so i wont name it here) here , here and here and many other times.

Since Macboys cant attack with the help of real topic, they find all other alternative ways


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

This is what i have understood so far:

1. Its a blown up iPod video...yeah!
2. It can make calls and send sms'es...every phone does that
3. You can't set mp3 ring tones...I've got nothing to say
4. It has a good video playback but can't record videos...Just amazing!
5. It has a good battery life...whatever
6. It does not support flash etc stuff...lol
7. It costs $500

Why the hell should i or anyone for that matter buy this stuff, _apple fanatics are an exception _

My 4 Gb iPod nano with my cell phone is around $100 cheaper.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> As S.T.A.L.K.E.R. said, Grapes are sour.
> Thats the dumbest justification I have heard, no wait its the 2nd dumbest. Here is the dumbest one.  Its not a compulsion,you don't like it don't use it. But many ppl like it(including me) and in fact I never used polyphonic ringtone since I got w810i. I love using custom ringtones, and everyone in my hostel use custom ringtone(those who can). But iPhone won't allow me, what a dumbass phone.Lack of such basic feature is shameful.


+1 here. You cannot justify the drawbacks. In today era....people see mobile phone as a Swiss Knife. Its not a phone anymore.....people liketo see it feature packed.

1. You should be able to make calls
2. Send Messages
3. Surf Websites
4. Check Mail
5. Listen to Music
6. Carry data like Pendrive
7. Use it as a camera
8. Read Documents
9. Calender and Event Manger and tons more
*
Heck, research is already going for Mobile Money*


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

thts the same thing we have been trying to say


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Off Topic:



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ^^* now i see u joined in 2004 but havent seen u posting which makes me conclude u arent a frequent vistior to this corner of the internet .... * so how about going thru the kind of justifications, spams and posts made by the fanboys then talk about others' up bringing
> 
> hahahha some 1 give him links to the mac threads started by us and arya ... sorry me in a hurry so cant



Dude not to be rude but its not necessary that if one does not post he needn't be visiting the website....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				escape7 said:
			
		

> My 4 Gb iPod nano with my cell phone is around $100 cheaper.



Thats a very good way to enjoy your music/video & use a phone.

or you can buy a W960i, best of all worlds


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats a very good way to enjoy your music/video & use a phone.
> 
> *or you can buy a W960i,* best of all worlds



 looks like ur obsessed with W960i, i'm happy with my N80 for now...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^^^ Edit: Or you can keep your Nokia N80 

Hey, andy is here.....in this thread too.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

he wont post ... nor will he merge the other iphone threads coz its a conspiracy by the mac boys .... spam the board koi toh itna bevakuf hoga jo jake khareed lega


----------



## Avatar (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Ewww , klpd for some people i say. So much hype but such a bummer. Those people who have camped out at apple stores must have become a laughing stock. 

My 6.2k phone does better in many cases than the iphone.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				escape7 said:
			
		

> looks like ur obsessed with W960i


 Yeah it does seem that gx is obsessed with it. But i ain't complaining. His obsession is justified. I'd rather be obsessed with W960i than an iPhone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				Avatar said:
			
		

> Ewww , *klpd* for some people i say.
> My 6.2k phone does better in many cases than the iphone.



Holy ...********


----------



## Avatar (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> Sure, it lacks some features, but there's no flaw that make it "iUseless".


 
Some features !!! dude basic features.


I was chatting with my buddy and what he said is absolutely hilarious and true


> An Apple fanboy site said that the phone is good, but not perfect! You can imagine *how crap it is when a fan boy calls an Apple product 'not perfect'...*


 
haha ,OMG!!!


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Send them the link to this forum, maybe they'll add personalised ring tones and video recording. I have a feeling that this phone will *not* sell like the iPod... How can u miss things like these... Average Americans are stupid i guess then...


----------



## Avatar (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> my 6600 rox .... sab karta hai


 
Dude 6600 is heavy, throw it at somebody and that person goeas into a coma  . It can take your pants down (literally) , be sure to hook up a belt in you jeans to hold it.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And thank god for no mp3 ringtone! I'm getting tired of hearing my friend's K790is and w800is' just outputting poor harsh quality songs over and over again. Spoilt Pentagram's _voice_ for me...


 
Dude thats open fanboism and poor logic.

No mp3 ringtone in a "Show off" phone .


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				Avatar said:
			
		

> Dude 6600 is heavy, throw it at somebody and that person goeas into a coma . It can take your pants down (literally) , be sure to hook up a belt in you jeans to hold it.


 yup my fone enables me to not to forget my belt .... now can the iphone do tht  . besides i can take videos to pwn to arya once in a while


----------



## Avatar (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				jainshubhanyu said:
			
		

> a default Vista Install takes 12 GB.


 
It takes 8-9 gigs for me . The extra GB's must be some 'stuff' you hid on that drive and forgot. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> yup my fone enables me to not to forget my belt


 
you have '*Re-invented'* the idea for not forgetting your belt.  I call that innovation.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				escape7 said:
			
		

> Off Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude not to be rude but its not necessary that if one does not post he needn't be visiting the website....



You are cent per cent right ... I visit the site, but post rarely ...  


Well, I was going by my experience, and I do not know wht this happened that Vista RTM used 8.5 for me, and the retail Ultimate uses 12 on my HDD... just a fact for my computer...wierd! And no, not extra stuff. I am taking of the formatted hard disk, where i shows how much space it will take after setup (during installation) and then after install, it does take that much on my comp....  

Plus, as an Ultimate Extra for me, it continuously eats the space the more I use it....after 3 months I have 50% reduction in space free... and that is when I regularly do a cleanup ... 

I do not mean to hurt anyone, just I want to see a discussion, not flame wars!!  

Am not a Macboy, in the sense that I am not obsessed. It is just that I love the experience. It is right that the iPhone with all its glaring omissions is a real no-buy...in fact, it may be a revolutionary way to sell outdated crap. But just that some may like it, so we do not need to flame them. 

And yes, I like it too, but only the exteriors - I hate the interiors - someone correctly said, a Nokia 6600 does better!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Holy sheet! I've been out two hours and look what a thrashing I got! I agree its a bit fanboyistic, but common, look at my usertitle whatever. It reads Macboy. Surely that should speak for something!

Anyway, I speak for myself. I don't use mp3 ringtones, or polyphonic. Surely the the vast majority likes to use m3 ringtones....but I am thankful that the iPhone does not have this feature, cause then that vast majority (or minority) would not be able to bug me. That's my logic and I hope its not interpreted otherwise...

Anyway, what were you'll hyped up about in the first place? They never mentioned it would do MMS. They never said that you could use m3 ringtones. It does all that it was supposed to do which is amazing by itself. And battery life. That's a big one.

Grapes are not sour on my end, they are in fact my favourite fruit.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

iPhone is, thinking about it, Apple at its best. Some hate it (the brand, Apple) with reserved appreciation, while others worship it. At the core, it (Apple) was, and will be, user-convenience oriented.

Jobs may be thinking of Vertu when he contemplated iPhone ... 

Vertu is not substance. It is style. iPhone, too, is style at the pinnacle. Designed to be intuitive rather than complex feature-rich code box.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^^ user convinience ....  been some time since i heard a joke ... an OS that doesnt have the cut option a phone tht doesnt have the cut copy option thts user convinience wow ... what kinda uses find it convinient 

@ goobi :apple never said it would do that but cellphones do tht ... so when apple comes up with a cell phone it is assumed it should do that but unfortunately jobs and his genius business skills which are no where close donald trump thinnks that they arent required and hence the shock


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

This guy and his cut option.

Anyway, I was going through some reviews just about now and there seems to be nothing much to complain about other than AT&T's crappy EDGE network. 

And as for GX and iMav bashing it, they were waiting to do this since it was announced. There's no denying that however great it may have been (it still it to me), gx would find a way to bash it. And he has.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> They never mentioned it would do MMS. They never said that you could use m3 ringtones. It does all that it was supposed to do which is amazing by itself.



Its a mobile phone, which Mobile phone doesn't supports setting mp3 as ringtone? (provided that it supports mp3), which Mobile phone out there doesn't support MMS? Even those monochrome Reliance phone support MMS to some extent.

It does all that it is supposed to do? Are it does nothing what a phone is supposed to do. Do u expect a user to carry a digicam everywhere he goes? Mobile Phone today are swiss knifes indeed. They do everything & people buy them cos they are small & they are with the users almost all the time.



> And as for GX and iMav bashing it, they were waiting to do this since it was announced. *There's no denying that however great it may have been (it still it to me), gx would find a way to bash it. And he* has.



Did I found any wrong reason? I am not bashing any PMP capabilities of iPhone. You may check the thread starting from January. Never ever I have bashed iPhone's iPod capabilities. I have always bashed its Phone capability.


----------



## assasin (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> They never mentioned it would do MMS. They never said that you could use m3 ringtones. It does all that it was supposed to do which is amazing by itself. And battery life. That's a big one.


 
when a phone in the price bracket of the iphone is launched its supposed to hav all the features of the coomon regular phones plus xtra capabilities.
show me a cam phone other than iphone which doesnt support video recording.2day all manufacturers r improving the quality of video recorded by a mobile and iphone doesnt even hav that feature.
all phones which support mp3 has the option of using mp3 as ringtones.
show me a smartphone which doesnt hav cut,copy and paste option other than iphone.
i think Jobs and his team dont hav or cant develop the code for including the '*cut*' option.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

So far, I can say one thing. The iPhone has a very good exterior but a pathetic interior. 

Touch screen & so big screen are good, but no keyboard is bad. HTC devices have similar big screens running at resolution higher then iPhone while they still have a slide out keyboard. At least *one thing Apple could have done is that on rotating iPhone in landscape mode, it also rotates the keyboard in landscape mode.*

The exterior is also flawed. *No Video recording with a phone with such high CPU power & 2 MP Camera, its just a waste. iPhone with this much processing power can easily record videos at 640X480 at 30 fps.*

*Basic features which thousand of people need & demand are not included*. Ok, 100 people don't use MMS, but 10000 rest of the people do use it. iPhone will not appeal to them. Who cares if Apple might add this feature vis a software update in 5 months.

iPhone will prevail as a PMP but not a Phone. It would have been better if Apple would have removed the phone features leaving a full screen touch UI based iPod video.

* Apple should outsource the iPhone OS to Microsoft. Let Apple make the hardware & UI, but let Microsoft make & add the OS & software for iPhone.*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> +1 here. You cannot justify the drawbacks. In today era....people see mobile phone as a Swiss Knife. Its not a phone anymore.....people liketo see it feature packed.
> 
> 1. You should be able to make calls
> 2. Send Messages
> ...



I will just quote myself.  All i want to tell Macboys is that, whethere you use it or not.....people have taken Mp3 Ringtones, MMS, Video Recording for granted. Thats just Standard for almost any phone above 5K


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Cant u guys imagine a world without iPhone ????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

El Jobso as always has created the iHype using iPhone & even got AT&T to release an all new iPlan, with new features like iGestures to work on the screen using iTouching it.

It has no MMS, but it has iE-Mail.

It cannot do GPS but it has iMap.
It cannot install application but it has iWeb 2.0 iApps based on iAJAX.
It supports yahoo iPush mail, but no iM or iChat.
It will not record iVideos but supports YouBoom.
It has an iPod inside with a single ear iBluetooth iHeadset while having no support for a iBluetooth A2DP set normal headphone. 2 earphones are very complex for users, why give them a feature if they won't use it, thats why iPhone comes with only one ear iHandsfree.


----------



## techbliss (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

And here comes the iNoPhone

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/6876/1260tvu5.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^^^ yea just saw it yesterday


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> So far, I can say one thing. The iPhone has a very good exterior but a pathetic interior. [/B]



absolutely!!! no doubt the iphone IS the sexiest phone ever went into production but 35k for only looke(yea yea i know that has been repeated a hundred tyms already)and the majority of ppl who r going to buy it are the ones with money trees in their backyard but the brains the size of peanuts(ok thats an exageration i wud love to be one of those),going only by its luk and not even giving a damn about the features.....no video recording and no damn MMSing...sheesh what the hell were they thinking(or were they,at all??)
here is the problem we all will be facing at one point of tym or the other-
prob-"iphone looks super sexy and i want to have that phone JUST to flaunt over it in front of my friends and other ppl offcourse but what about the features?? i cant spend friggin' 35k on a phone with just 2mp camera and no bloody video capturing probilities??no sir,i'll have a 6600 neday over it,thank u very much.....but............the flaunt value??"

solution-"go to one of those mobile shops or mobile malls as they call 'em and grab a dummy iphone.problem SOLVED!!! flaunt over it as much as u want but let noone near it   and get ur self an N95 or w960i(i am loving it) to use as a real phone


----------



## blueshift (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

This must be a iPhone _beta_ version. Wait for the final model.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Actually, if you compare iPhone to a similarly compared Media Phone such as W960i, then the only thing W960i lacks is the screen size. Thats it.

Animated UI is very subjective. Animations are slow, not everyone likes the same frame rate. Usually on computers the frame rate is 60fps (depending on monitor Hz). iPhoen just like Mac won't let us speed up or speed down the UI animation. Even on a N95 many times the animation gets slow. (that media browser application)

I do agree that iPhone is the best iPod ever made by Apple. This is what a PMP should be, but it is severely flawed as a Phone. It would have been better if iPhone was iPod gen 6 without any phone features inbuilt


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^^ thats exactly wat ipod 6 gen is gonna be touch screen (rumors)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Surprisingly, when iPod 6 comes with WiFi, suddenly it will be called a breakthrough in Digital Music Player cos it is from crApple


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

arre kahe uksa rahe ho unko .... din has initiated something ek hafta toh usko follow karen


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

*A FAQ on what the iPhone has and what it lacks*



> With its new iPhone, Apple pulled off two masterful feats: creating the machine and creating the buzz around it. But just how much of a phone, iPod and Internet machine is this thing?
> 
> Here are the answers to the most frequently asked iPhone questions. Before you dive in, though, a note about the "Does it have . . ?" questions. Apple has indicated that it intends to add features through free software updates, so the real, secret answer to some of the "no" answers is actually, "Not yet." But here goes for now.
> 
> ...


*SOURCE*


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Man it does not even work as a modem to connect pc to net. Even a 5k phone does it. Now thats really bad.


----------



## Avatar (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Man it does not even work as a modem to connect pc to net. Even a 5k phone does it. Now thats really bad.


 
Come on , we should stop comparing that costly phone with 5k phones .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Lolz....like I said, what is iPhone worth buying for ? If you want a full screen P,P get iRiver Clix 2 which beates iPhone in PMP features. Oh & it also playes DivX

Avtar is right. Lets compare this with a real Walkman phone, the W960i only. Oh wait, there is no comparision. iPhone wopn't play videos at 640X480 even if u copy that video it will downsample. So keeping this in mind, even a W960i plays 320X240 mpeg4 videos.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

I havent watched those IPhone features video -  What exactly is the "Strong" point which Apple thinks make it the best phone ever ? Till now i am yet to find any


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

oh tht is the half eaten apple logo at the back


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> oh tht is the half eaten apple logo at the back



No seriosuly, what exactly they highlighted in those "take a tour" videos


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Goods in iPhone

1) Big screen

2) iPod Video features

3) A Touchscreen based UI which works only with fingers & full of animations.

Thats it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

the phone does look slick but its the features that matter they cant compete with MS market share in the mobile segment with such a product ...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Goods in iPhone
> 
> 1) Big screen
> 
> ...



Okie, in that case. Apple would have that say this RC1 and final phone is yet to come


----------



## eggman (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

*www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone-1827.php


it says it has video and MMS


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> *www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone-1827.php it says it has video and MMS



That page has not updated from ages. If we assume that to be true, then either all the Apple reviewers are lying or GSMArena needs to update the page


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> the phone does look slick but its the features that matter they cant compete with MS market share in the mobile segment with such a product ...


Dont forget N series.


----------



## Avatar (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

@eggman , You have made avatar of jessica Alba's hottest pic ever.


----------



## escape7 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Strong point: It can make calls ... iHope


----------



## faraaz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Well...K850...here I come...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

if u simply hv lots of money and nuttin to do with it thn buy iphone....and its only such ppl...
and apple has made foolish mistake that manly ppl will fall for this as they did for ipod.


----------



## escape7 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> if u simply hv lots of money and nuttin to do with it thn buy iphone....and its only such ppl...
> and *apple has made foolish mistake that manly ppl will fall for this as they did for ipod.*



I am very satisfied by the iPod and have been using it for some time now, it sold bcoz of its usefulness.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

@escape7: Mate, lets be honest here...it sold because its an iPod...and its got brand value...


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

I bet iPhone will be very popular among the ladies. They don't require high end features and usually buy cell phones based on their looks and flaunt value which iPhone has in spades. I can't imagine anyone else buying it.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Well...K850...here I come...



yeah man!!!...K850.... the only thing bad about it is its design.... IT IS A ROCKER otherwise .... 5 MP Cybershot CAM + Walkman Player 3.0..... el fantastico !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*


*img166.imageshack.us/img166/9480/newpicture011cr4.jpg

WOW iPhone in GTA4 main character's hand 

source


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Its not an iphone


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

its a game for Thiery Henry's sake, if R* gets official license from Apple(for iPhone), then the game'll cost $100


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

^^As if you are going  pay the $100 for genuine copy,why do you care


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

well not everyone is same (buying p-rated games).


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

please dont deviate the thread then we will have another thread by members telling us what to post and what not to post  lets stay on the topic ...


----------



## Avatar (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img166.imageshack.us/img166/9480/newpicture011cr4.jpg
> 
> WOW iPhone in GTA4 main character's hand
> 
> source


 
Doesn't look to me like a iphone , if it is then its normal product placement for which Apple has paid them , this can make game only cheaper not costly .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

I just did a comparison between Sony Ericsson W960i & Apple iPhone. Both are completely new & not released yet. The specification of W960i will change (EDGE instead of 3G when it reaches Asia)

Just look at the specs, iPhone is getting pwned seriously. Apple should just remove the Phone features & release it as iPod Touch. This will give them more revenue then iPhone itself


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Didnt they say- "It can Make calls too" ...which is the Most Basic feature of iPhone(And Not all Phones) 
          Anyway,Just One More day for iPhone Launch and Lets see if it really reaches *50 Million* Sales Target


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I bet iPhone will be very popular among the ladies. They don't require high end features and usually buy cell phones based on their looks and flaunt value which iPhone has in spades. I can't imagine anyone else buying it.



Very polite way of saying ladies are spendthrifts who don't make logical purchases.

...
offtopic
Does ipod have a speaker to see video clips with 1 or 2 friends simultaneously?


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

ha ha ha i cudnt stop laughing when i read tht...
a camera without video recording.. imagine tomorrow apple will release a nokia 1100 kinda fone & thell says u can make & receive calls but u cant make or receive SMA..
ha ha h


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> offtopic
> Does ipod have a speaker to see video clips with 1 or 2 friends simultaneously?


 did not get u speaker & video 

no speaker only headphones jack ....


----------



## eggman (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



> *11 iPhone Gotchas*
> 
> *From a slow data network to a sealed battery, here are some of the drawbacks to consider before you buy the season's hot phone.*
> 
> ...



Read the full review by PC World Magazine


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Didnt they say- "It can Make calls too" ...which is the Most Basic feature of iPhone(And Not all Phones)
> Anyway,Just One More day for iPhone Launch and Lets see if it really reaches *50 Million* Sales Target


Why is there so much misinformation floating around? The sales target is ten million, not fifty.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Very polite way of saying ladies are spendthrifts who don't make logical purchases.


 Glad to see you figured it out .


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> did not get u speaker & video



While showing funny southpark clips to my friends in N70 I need sound to come out of speaker. No use of showing them without sound.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Why is there so much misinformation floating around? The sales target is ten million, not fifty.



I meant 50 million sales by the end of *2008*("* Youtube Video Source *") *
*But do check Estimates in Following Source:

*Analyst predicts 45m iPhone sales by 2009*


----------



## Avatar (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Americans are slow learners - Michael moore . 

So no wonder it crosses millions in sales. And once you have got it , very few have the guts to criticize their own wrong choice when they realize.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				Avatar said:
			
		

> Americans are slow learners - Michael moore .
> 
> So no wonder it crosses millions in sales. And once you have got it , very few have the guts to criticize their own wrong choice when they realize.



Once you buy an expensive product & realise that it sux, obviously u won't say "I was stupid that I bought this", obviously you will praise it showing that u made a right choice. One of the Macboys in the forum is going through the same thing.


----------



## spynic (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

iCrap!


----------



## faraaz (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

You have to activate through iTunes is a good thing because it takes away from the rush at the shops? Bloody hell...you actually believe this stuff is good Arya?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> You have to activate through iTunes is a good thing because it takes away from the rush at the shops? Bloody hell...you actually believe this stuff is good Arya?



Q: Difference between a Nokia N73/W960i & iPhone
A: You don't need to have access to a computer to use a Nokia N73/W960i. These are self contained devices which you can use with or without computer. 

*You cannot use iPhone if you don't have access to a computer. You will need to make an iTunes account & activate iPhone it using iTunes.*

In U.S. of A this might not matter much cos computers are easily available. But in India iPhone fails again.



			
				spynic said:
			
		

> iCrap!



Eggjactly


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

People who do not own a computer are not the target market for the iPhone. If they have $500 to spare, they would have bought a computer first. Also, you do not need to have a computer either. Just take your iPhone to the Genius Bar at an Apple Store and they'll activate it for you.

@rakeshishere, the sales target is ten million units by the end of 2008.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere, the sales target is ten million units by the end of 2008.



Whatevr is the Figure...(Like I give a Damn) ...Everyone just got to wait & watch


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

I guess so.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> People who do not own a computer are not the target market for the iPhone. *If they have $500 to spare, they would have bought a computer first. *Also, you do not need to have a computer either. Just take your iPhone to the Genius Bar at an Apple Store and they'll activate it for you.



Umm.....I will not talk about India here, we all know how many genius bar & Apple stores Jobs opened here.  

Hey Arya, my maths teacher in TIME has a N73 ME but no computer at home, he just have a computer in office & that too for office. Still he uses his Phone for everything including Yahoo & Hotmail, & Yahoo Messenger + PPT/DOC/PDF reading. So, isn't *N73 ME way better then iPhone which costs a lot more then N73 ME, & iPhone still won't work without computer.*
*
Another reason not to buy iPhone.*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Add New Ring Tone image file in iTunes 7.3

A nosy -- but helpfully so -- reader scrounged around the iTunes package files and discovered an image in the Help directory (/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/iTunes Help/gfx/) called "ringtone.gif." The image is a plus sign next to a bell -- add a ringtone, anybody? This helps confirm disputed reports that you can actually add custom ring tones to your iPhone.

For the record, this doesn't mean the feature actually exists (yet) in iTunes -- just that it's likely, if not now, then in a future update. Guess we won't know 'til 6ish tonight.

*www.tuaw.com/2007/06/29/add-new-ring-tone-image-file-in-itunes-7-3/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Read this on Engadget. However this can also means that ring tones will be sold by iTunes music store. It is already a proven fact that we cannot set our own mp3 as ring tone, so the only explanation for this feature is that *Apple will sale the ring tones & won't provide it for free*. Since it shows "iPhone ring tone File", I guess it will be some propriety form of midi or au.

This still doesn't proves or explains why iPhone cannot use mp3 ring tones.

This just in, *iPhone comes without a wall charger or Bluetooth headset.* Bluetooth headset costs $130 more & the dock for PC connection alone comes for $50

This means i*f you buy iPhone, make sure you buy the $50 dock atleast or you can't charge it .*

Again, abe iPhone main hai kya?
Salesman: Just look at the UI, it looks so cool.
What about features & work
Salesman: Just look at the UI, it looks so cool.


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

man why wont this baldy give us wall chargers ... no wall charger for the ipod and now not even for the phone ... a phone w/o wall charger ... hasnt jobs ever used a cell fone


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Nope, apparently he has only used the iPhone . Not to make it complex for users he just took iPod Video + Nokia 1100 & a TouchScreen UI.

If we make a chain of events it goes like this. 

Today is the iDay, when people are making iLines outside all the Apple iStores to but the iPhone after hearing the iHype.

They will be forced to use the iPlan after which they will be tide with a AT&T iContract for two years. They have to pay 500 i$ at least & after purchasing they must get an iTunes Music store account whether they use it or not & activate it using iTunes.

They can use all there iPod music in iPhone too as long as the iContract & iPlan is valid.

They can only run the Web based iApps which will not run if you are not connected to iNet using EDGE or WiFi.

Apple uses the revolutionary iTouch based interface which doesn't work with any Stylus out there. If you need to enter anything you need to iType using the iKeyboard in iPhone, there is no handwriting recognition either.


----------



## assasin (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> he just took iPod Video + Nokia 1100 & a TouchScreen UI.


 
if that had been the case then Jobs wud hav included a wall charger cuz even the Nokia 1100 comes with a wall charger.
i think Jobs was so busy looking at t6he icool iinterface that he forgot to include a wall charger.


----------



## vaithy (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

I still couldn't fathom out who is crazy the Americans who are camping out of Apple stores with their wallets,credit cards, or the people who are discussing such a costliest worthless item, in this forum??!!
with regards,
-Vaithy


----------



## Avatar (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> I still couldn't fathom out who is crazy the Americans who are camping out of Apple stores with their wallets,credit cards, or the people who are discussing such a costliest worthless item, in this forum??!!
> with regards,
> -Vaithy


 
Those who dont have the 'thing'(confidence) to impress the opposite sex, need such gadgets. And the people impressed by such stuff are just the right type for them .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				Avatar said:
			
		

> *Those who don't have atractive 'Assets' to impress the opposite sex*(actually all you need is good heart, physical form does not matter), *need such gadgets*. And the people impressed by such things are just the right type for them .


Eggjactly 

Hey, that makes me wonder why Macboys wants it 

P.S. - Pun intended


----------



## Avatar (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Hey , Mr saurav . I took only 30 secs to edit my post to make it lighter to read , but you already quoted me . 

yeah pun intended , but taking names directly to make fun is as bad as the PC v/s Mac ads. Not a good impression. If you dont follow Apple , then why follow their crap advertising theme of directly taking names. 

i too am not a big fan of Aryayush , but this type of stuff is not ok . But if you both have good chemistry between you people then its ok.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

Sorry Avtar bhai, edited with a more "Generic" term.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

looks like my w810i is waaay better than the iphone....

 it has everything that i need n more....... 

 it only lacks...



> Just look at that UI .. it soo cool....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*

They have never given wall chargers with their iPods. Why start now? And why highlight the Bluetooth accessory in bold? You didn't seriously expect them to bundle along a bluetooth headset along with the iPhone did you?

That being said, it is true, Americans are kind of stupid...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> They have never given wall chargers with their iPods. Why start now?


Because a wall charger is a standard accessory which comes with every chargeable electronic gadget. It should have been included with iPod too, just that by doing this Jobs would have lost a way to extort money.

Umm...*no dock, no USB Cable, no Wall charger, how the hell is someone supposed to charge the iPhone* 4 times in a day . Goobi, *you can't be serious if u say that not bundling a charger (USB or Wall) is a good thing.*



> And why highlight the Bluetooth accessory in bold? You didn't seriously expect them to bundle along a bluetooth headset along with the iPhone did you?


Simple, it was for highlighting the point.



> That being said, it is true, Americans are kind of stupid...


Behold, I present you the iLosers waiting outside the iStores for the iPhone  in a big iLine.

Taken from Engadget.



			
				Engadget said:
			
		

> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/06/apple1.jpg
> 
> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/06/apple3.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2007)

I so with I was there to represent my country


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 30, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I so with I was there to represent my country


Thank god.


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

goobi wat the hell are u talking man ... a bloody cordless comes with a wall charger ... wall chargers are given with every cell fone ... even the cheapest cell fone comes with a wall charger ... even the costliest cell fone comes with a wall charger .... goobi i thought jobs has never used a cell fone ... i think even u havent


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> goobi wat the hell are u talking man ... a bloody cordless comes with a wall charger ... wall chargers are given with every cell fone ... even the cheapest cell fone comes with a wall charger ... even the costliest cell fone comes with a wall charger .... goobi i thought jobs has never used a cell fone ... i think even u havent



Yeah i was thinin the same. Even if it doesnt come with a charger ............the price for new sucks


----------



## Avatar (Jun 30, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I so with I was there to represent my country


 
Is that a olympic event?  I would be personally ashamed to see a Indian in that line .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Avtar you forgot, Indians are not idiots.


Ok, there are exceptions indeed 

It is out now & in the hands of real reviewers unlike those 4 Apple hired reviewers few days ago. 

Anandtech dissected the iPhone. These guys will open anything.

Warning : Site is getting hammered.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Tats the silliest thing said.....


 Nope, it seems like Jobs thought bundling a Power Adapter will confuse people that what to do with it. Since every iPod & iPhone user will have a computer & they will work on there computer 24/7 so they can charge by connecting to the computer.

Obviously they never leave home so why confuse someone by bundling another wire with iPod/iPhone which they will never use cos they won't go out. If they want it they can buy a charger for extra money which every other manufacturer bundles for free. 

Anyway, according to the*www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3025 iPhone package it comes with the following things included in the box.

iPhone
Wired Stereo Headset
*Dock
Dock Connector to USB 2.0 cable
USB Power adapter*

* They do bundle Power adapter with iPhone*. See, using the Dock & Dock Connector to USB 2.0 cable you can connect the iPhone to computer just like our current SE Data cable. For the wall charger, you simply plug the USB Side of the cable to the wall connector.

Technical specification iPhone

ZOOMG...iPhone comes with a power cable, all hail the generosity of El Jobso


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 30, 2007)

The thread has been renamed to 'The official iPhone thread'. So why isn't it in Mobile Monsters?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nope, it seems like Jobs thought bundling a Power Adapter will confuse people that what to do with it. Since every iPod & iPhone user will have a computer & they will work on there computer 24/7 so they can charge by connecting to the computer.
> 
> Obviously they never leave home so why confuse someone by bundling another wire with iPod/iPhone which they will never use cos they won't go out. If they want it they can buy a charger for extra money which every other manufacturer bundles for free.
> 
> ...


Who was it who lied about a wall charger and dock not being included? YOU:





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This just in, *iPhone comes without a wall charger or Bluetooth headset.* Bluetooth headset costs $130 more & the dock for PC connection alone comes for $50
> 
> This means i*f you buy iPhone, make sure you buy the $50 dock atleast or you can't charge it .*


I cannot believe how all the rest of you are gullible and naive enough to believe this liar! Every single time, he posts something as idiotic as this and everyone on this forum laps it up as if it is as excerpt from the _Bhaagwad Gita_! Use some common sense.


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2007)

This is worse than the Vista security thread !

That was atleast - poeple posted things after they used Vista.

Even before iPhone is launched (till yesterday I mean) people took final decision. 

WOW. How intelligent Indians are  

And regarding the specifications - why not reading it with patience before you post something ? 

Can't tell it is wrong if someone says - This version of iPhone may not be best, but wait for the next version / upgrade. Coz Apple is first time into phones and from a non-geek point of view, I couldn't figure out how we are comparing iPhone with the high end Nokia phones (we just can't compare Red Hat Linux 6.1 to Win XP, can we ?). 

When it was Win 95, we never knew Win XP / Vista will come which will be far better and advanced than Win 95, but now we can easily predict, with all shortcomings of the iPhone, Jobs will not just sit there with the present version, he will sure launch next with more features, rectifying all mistakes etc. Can't we wait for the next version or there is any emergency to declare - even the idea of iPhone is crappy and foolish - ? 

As far as I read (again, being a non-geek, I do not read expert blogs or too-technical ones) iPhone is going to be something similar to Gmail (no, please do not start laughing, lemme complete). I mean when Gmail came, it was not about the 1 GB space they offered, it was all something revolutionary. The first version may not bring it all. Gmail had all features when it was launched ? 

But the discussion goes like - iPhone is total crap, it is waste of money, Jobs has no idea of how a phone should be (leave the mac fans, but you really think Jobs is an idiot ?) and very easily the conclusion - Big No to iPhone !

My humble opnion - as uausl - please do not jump into conclusions. Before posting a 'Real Review', make sure you see it in real and not just the product video or some blog entries people post. Read the specification / feature list carefully. Nothing wrong in comments about a product befor its launch, but as far as I know (forgive me, I may be wrong), Gadget reviews are posted after someone really use it. 

Let Jobs launch it peacefully  Let some people buy it (of course, you can even tell let some lose their money) and wait for sometime patiently and then take final decisions.

PS : Win 98, Red Hat linux etc are used in this post as examples and no way meant to divert the post. Now please do not continue telling Red Hat latest version is not 6.1 etc lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Who was it who lied about a wall charger and dock not being included? YOU:I cannot believe how all the rest of you are gullible and naive enough to believe this liar! Every single time, he posts something as idiotic as this and everyone on this forum laps it up as if it is as excerpt from the _Bhaagwad Gita_! Use some common sense.



No, you use some common sence. I don't have a iPhone here. I m just posting by what I read on Engadget, Anandtech etc. P*reviously Engadget stated that iPhone comes without a wall charger, so I wrote it here. Then today in the unpacking anadtech said iPhone comes with a wall charger, so I also posted it here.* Whats the big deal? Oh wait....you have nothing valid to say other then calling me a lier.

Yes arya we know , iPhone rox.....just look at the UI, it looks so cool 

Din, see....we are not reviewing or concluding, we are just talking here about the justification of $500 for 4 GB iPhone with severe lack of features it has. You tell me, is $500 justified for such a restricted & flawed Phone?

iPhone 2 will obviously be better but by that time Nokia or SE would have gained a lot of market share & money. If jobs again repeats the same mistake with iPhone by just making a good looking UI with hardly any function compared to that of similar prices phones then Jobs sure is an idiot.

I am saying it again, iPhone rox as a Portable Media Player, but sux as a phone. Even a K750i is better then iPhone.


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2007)

No one here tried iPhone yet (it was like that last night, not sure about today morning lol), so everything is based on other blogs, product video etc. And majority of posts were like - it sux, even the idea of iPhone is crap etc etc.

Now please read this post

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=535909&postcount=20

That is a post in this thread, also based on some blogs / other sites and see how different it is. By reading that we will sure get a feeling that it is unbiased - atleast we get a feeling !

That is what I meant. iPhone may be crap, it may need modifications, but my opinion is, it is not right to call (or it wil lbe too early to call) the phone - *useless* or the whole idea behind iPhone is crap or there is nothing new.

As in the above post - 

So yes, the iPhone is amazing. But no, it’s not perfect.

and

Sure, it lacks some features, but there's no flaw that make it "iUseless".


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Such a lacking phone is next to useless from a consumer point of view who is looking for a Phone with multimedia features.


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

a cell phone in 2007 which has no video recording, is like gmail released without the ability to send attachments 

 *blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/iPhoneDockClose.jpg 

... it comes with a wall charger & and a dock stn. now goobi should they stop providing the chargers coz they never provided it with the iPod

if they dont do it its apple its good they didnt do it
if they do it it is apple its good they did it ...  fanboyism at its best 

@din decisions are based on reading on what 1 sees .... now i would be dumb if would say that u know what i will comment on a 500$ product after using it ... im a customer and not a very rich customer ... i have to make my decision based on what i read and see over the internet


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 30, 2007)

so , its released is it???, when???, i think i will buy one after a year , when it becomes affordable....but my next upgrade from 750 will be that TOUCH SCREEN  phone from sony..., and then i may buy apple as secondary , "some one give me more money, or gods grace i becomes a millionaire in near future " i will buy a mac, iphone, ipod. i wanted to try it all.... 
for now, i am happy with how my life is going , and just prays to god that it always gets happier but nonetheless i am scared by the rate with which the computer accessories gets outdated day to day basis ...
*sob* my 3600 x2, 7600gt *sob* .....(


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Lolz...iMav, u couldn't have said it any better. Din expects us to buy the iPhone & then use it to see if it works for us or not. If it doesn't then what? Mere $500 to pani main gaye...

There is a thread in Neowin asking What would u like to have in iPhone gen 2. Here is what I want in iPhone gen 2, & if not then W960i rocks 

1) 3G & EDGE both

2) Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR

3) Mini USB Connector instead of the usual iPod connector.

4) 3rd Party application installation & SDK

5) 5 MP Camera with Autofocus & Xenon flash

6) Screen which works with fingers as well as Stylus for Handwriting recognition, & save it as PDF

7 ) Removable Battery

8 ) Support for viewing PDF, DOC, XLS, PPT, ZIP, RAR files in the phone, along with in E-mails, along with creation of normal TXT files.

9) Ability to use it without iTunes. I hate that PoS Application on Windows. It is good on Mac OS X though.

10) DivX Video Playback & extendible media format support with SDK so that we can add Real Media, Ogg etc with it.

11) Removable Mass storage device so that we can use it even with Linux

12) A Firewall, cos it is said to be a internet communicator

13) Skype/SIP inbuilt

14) Yahoo/MSN/Google Talk IM inbuilt. Pidgin is open source, just use it for iPhone & iChat in Mac.

15) Flash & JAVA Support in Safari

16) JAVA 2 MIDP

17) Video recording

18 ) Voice dialing

19) Basic things such as setting any mp3/mp4 as ring tone, copying text, MMS etc

20) A small HD based cheap version. Just add 1 GB Flash HD to iPhone, slim the OS Further (700 MB in current iPhone for a phone OS is a joke & bloat) so that it comes under 500 MB & give the user the rest of the 500 MB memory to use , along with expandable memory card support like SD or MMC Cards


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

^^ wait for gen 6 of the iphone then


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, seems like. iPhone is AT&T only for 5 years. I don't think they will make a new hardware before that. Most of the features can be solved with a complete OS re-write for the iPhone as those are just software features. I just hope Apple doesn't charge $130 for iPhone OS X 10.6


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

ah now i see why such a featureless fone ... he will come out with a new firmware and then tell his fanboys to pay up for the new version of OS X


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey look, one of Apple Salesman is here to justify the lack of features.

U r right, thats how Apple makes money. First give a low featured device which looks cool. Then make the users pay for basic features. When all the other DAP's are coming with inbuilt FM, iPod requirs u to buy a seperate add on for it.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

Like they asked Apple TV buyers to pay for the software update that brought YouTube support to it, right?

Oh wait, they gave it away for free.


And the last thing I want is for Apple to load a huge camera on the phone and have it become 20mm thick.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Lolz....W960i is 16mm & comes with 3.2 MP Camera, Auto focus & LED Flash

OMG....W960i is 16mm while iPhone is 12mm....W960i sooooooo thick


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 30, 2007)

well, i dont want video recording, voice dialing . skype, firewall, 

Support for viewing PDF, DOC, XLS, PPT, ZIP, RAR files in the phone, along with in E-mails, along with creation of normal TXT files.

Xenon flash

3G & EDGE both (any one is enough)

but i want the rest..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Can any mod move this thread to Mobile section?


----------



## Avatar (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it a mobile ? oh yes you can talk atleast  .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Yup, iPhone can make Phone Calls, the first ever revolution in mobile communication


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2007)

I never said every one should buy the product before posting comments on it. I know that is stupid.

What I meant is - most here post like - *Review of iPhone* - and by decisions I mean, for example - *I will not buy this for $500, this is crap, this is not good in Indian conditions etc* - I meant those comments.

Review - If you comment on a product beore seeing it, no problem at all. It is a costlier phone and not everyone can buy it and there is no point in telling that you should buy it before telling anything about it. But as far as I know the term *"review"* is something different than posting comments based on blogs and product video / incomplete specs. 

Atleast the gadget-reviews should be such that the person writing it doing so based on his personal experience. Please correct me if I am wrong, I never wrote any reviews and I may be wrong at that point.

Coming to the *'useless'* part. When you call a product useless ? I go and buy a DVD player and after coming back home I try to play a DVD and it does not work. I can call it useless coz it does not serve what it is meant for. 

Now, if I go and buy a smart phone that costs me 20K and I found after comparing the features and specs the cost should be 10 K or less, I mean it does not worth the money.

Now tell me - is there any difference between "It is uselss" and "it does not worth the money" ?

Regarding the comments based on Indian condition - Did Jobs ever tell hes going to launch it in India tomorrow ? Or next month or even next year ? (Does all Nokia phones launched in USA comes to India the very next day with all the features?) and Even if he launch it for India, you are sure it will be the same thing that is launched in USA ? 

By reviewing the product that is just launched in USA, we are fighting here. That is my point. 

"wait for gen 6 of the iphone then"

You know it very well that Jobs won't take that long to rectify thing, then why such a comment ?

Now, please do not tell I am in support of Apple / iPhone (just like on the other thread where iMav said he know "my intention"  )

I am not telling everyone should be un-biased, they should not post comments against the product etc. Nothing like that. But majority of posts here are looking only for teh disadvantages / shortcomings of the iPhone, that is not a comparision. 

I know all the geeks out here are pretty familiar with the mobile-review site and Esato (second one u can call biased as it is mainly for SE), can you compare the reviews/comments in those sites to any posts here ? Something come even 100 miles near to those ? 

Reason is simple, we prefer to fight  and it continues...


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

din lets stick to the topic ...  its not a fight if the thread seems to u as a fight there is very little we can do ... we are discussing and thats that if 1 wants to jump in more than welcome ...  peace 

please stop preaching us as to what we should post and what we should nt


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2007)

Dear iMav

Would you please show any posts by me in any thread that is not related to the topic ? Please tell me in which post I was not 'sticking' to the topic, I would love to correct it and apologize.

This thread is exclusively for showing the drawbacks / shortcomings / problems and no way a review or un-biased information. Refer to the thread where I requested to all users including you to stop fighting on various issues. How many expressed the same feeling as mine ? How many thought we were fighting in the Vista thread and iPhone thread ? If that is only me, then there is something wrong with me, if there were more people, then it may be true that we were all fighting in these threads. 

You can tell you are listing al the problems of iPhone instaed of "we are discussing and thats". That is the correct I think.

And finally, I never preached anyone and not planning to do so in the future too. I never tell anyone - "You are fighting like kintergarten kids, stop this or you are posting here mainly for fighting with others". Two reasons - there is no use (from my experience) and I am not interested in that.

Think again - why there are no quality posts, why many seniors leaving this forum, why the actual talented people just read and never reply. You know the answer very well but you pretend you do not know.

I would love to see Thinkdigit forum, a place of harmony, not personal attacks and people fighting like kids. That is the only reason I post in between some threads. If you think I am ding something wrong, please guide me and tell me how to corect it. I love to get criticised and always ready to correct my mistakes - I am not perfect and I know it.

Thank You.


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

the 3 posts of urs each are no where related to the iphone  i dont wish to indluge in a verbal war with u either ...

coming on the topic 'again':

the guys at anadtech have really ripped apart the iPhone heres what they did to it:

*www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3026&p=5

man its heartbreaking to look at it ... say whatever the phone's sexy but look at what they did to it ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

I posted the news from the technological blogs & sites etc. Based on this, I gave my own verdit, & wrote it in such a manner that every user is free to give his own verdict. Thats is what we are doing here, not fighting. There is nothing good in iPhone worth fighting for


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

@din
You don't know what the problem on this forum is yet. There are some people here who have a bias against all things Apple and the amount of hype and attention the phone is getting has become a pain for them. What they are trying to do is try to glorify the shortcomings of the product (which are bound to exist in any product whatsoever) to try and hide the awesome features, user interface and sexy looks.

This phone is a combination of an iPod, a phone and an Internet Communicator coupled with a futuristic user interface and drop dead gorgeous looks. It is nothing else. If you want to buy a phone to view your ZIP archives or one to record video on, look somewhere else. This is, at the end of the day, just one product and it cannot be all things to everyone. Where it differs from other products is that it actually works as advertised and is great at what it does.

It has a lot of irritating shortcomings too:
No hardware buttons for specific tasks
No copy-pasting of text is possible
No third party software (apart from Web 2.0 applications)
No flash (either for the camera or for the web browser)
Cannot set MP3 files as ringtones
An alternate keyboard even for a full stop and comma.

Hopefully, Apple will have fixed these by the time the phone reaches India. But for me, these little niggles do not take anything away from the overall awesomeness of the phone itself. Every reviewer so far has said the same thing about the phone, that it is difficult to describe it but using the phone is an awesome feeling. Since that is the same feeling you get when you use a Mac, I am sure this is one product worth the price.


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

ya look whos talking about bias , some 1 needs to be reminded about the comments posted 2 months ago

btw arya heres something for u:



			
				dailytech said:
			
		

> *Apple to give free 8GB iPhone to all full-time employees*
> 
> Every job has its perks, but the perk from Jobs for Apple employees will soon be making many outsiders green with envy. Apple CEO Steve Jobs said at a company town hall meeting that all full-time employees, and part-time employees with the company for at least a year, will receive a free 8GB iPhone, reports Think Secret.
> 
> ...


*Source*


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the 3 posts of urs each are no where related to the iphone  i dont wish to indluge in a verbal war with u either ...



Well, I am always against wars  so why should I indulgein a war with you ?  lol

Regarding my posts, it is very clear why I posted in this thread. You are attacking (yes a combined attack) the apple fans with all resources you have. That is happening in this thread and very other thread. That is crystal claer for any un-biased user who goes through this thread. And of course the mac fans are defending / fighting too. I am coming back to Thinkdigit after sometime, as mentioned before this is new to me, I mean personal attacks and fights. I am a member in VT, chip forum and rimweb. Every day I spend atleast 1 hr to go through all these (or more) and to be frank, I never seen members acting like this in other forums. 

So whats the conclusion ? Those forums hasn't changed but Digit. And it is for good ? When I felt it is not good, I posted in vista thread first, then I started a topic and finally I posted in this thread. My posts are based on other posts here and I remember someone telling *"Forum flow will go wherever the members take it ? "*  lol

I have no "intentions". It will be very nice if we act like friends and post un-biased and useful information in ThinkDigit forum. That is not a personal request, it is a general feeling of many un-biased members here.

If you prefer to continue the fight - well and good. No complaints at all and preaching ? lol, never


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Well, I am always against wars  so why should I indulgein a war with you ?  lol
> 
> Regarding my posts, it is very clear why I posted in this thread. You are attacking (yes a combined attack) the apple fans with all resources you have.


 din u started a thread and gave u a reply ... there are 2 lines in that reply which will explain to u why the 'attack'


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> hide the awesome features, user interface and sexy looks.



In short, just look at the UI, thats the only thing which looks so cool 



> This phone is a combination of an iPod, a phone and an Internet Communicator coupled with a futuristic user interface and drop dead gorgeous looks.



In short, just look at the UI, thats the only thing which looks so cool 



> It is nothing else. If you want to buy a phone to view your ZIP archives or one to record video on, look somewhere else.



Then what the hell are they charging $500 for . An iPod. Like I have mentioned, they are calling it a phone without any phone features which all the other $500 phones feature. *This is the point of argument, what are they charging $500 for if it doesn't even provides phone features.* Isn't this another case of Apple for overcharging for there products.


> This is, at the end of the day, just one product and it cannot be all things to everyone.



N73 ME, W960i, N95....oh & by the way, *iPhone is heavier & bigger then all the other phones in the market.*



> Where it differs from other products is that it actually works as advertised and is great at what it does.



It is advertised as a phone, but provides hardly any features that standard phones provide these days.



> Every reviewer so far has said the same thing about the phone, that it is difficult to describe it but using the phone is an awesome feeling.



Lolz..just 4 reviewers, who are all Pro-Apple (public fact). I wonder did u write the word Biased while looking at yourself in mirror 

din

Macboys have been lying about Mac & Apple from a long time. We just showed them & to every other member in this forum how much they lie with facts & proof. I hope u have read the "No chance in hell" statement by Arya, to which he still has not replied


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz..just 4 reviewers, who are all Pro-Apple (public fact).


LOL! I was expecting this. Whoever speaks in favour of an Apple product is biased. Ha! Ha! They are the ones whose reviews Engadget bloggers read to make their list of flaws - the list you so happily lapped up and posted here.

They are professional technology columnists from publications like the New York Times, Wall Street Journal and Newsweek. Stephen Levy is the guy who reviewed Bill Gates recently when he said that infamous lie, "Security guys break into the Mac every single day. I dare someone to do that once a month on a Windows machine."

LOL! Biased my ass. I knew this was coming. Whoever speaks in favour of an Apple product is biased and whoever slams it is the reincarnation of Jesus himself.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

What those 4 reviewers are is known to everyone. They are long standing Mac fans. I wonder why Apple didn't give the iPhone for review to real technology guys such as Toms Hardware or Anandtech or ESato or GSMArena.

Oh & wasen't it Jobs who said iPhone : JesusPhone

*Everyone, I would like to show the pinnacle of Arya's ignorance *


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

and who ever speaks in favor of a Windows product is biased .... wow man arya ur logic defies everything ... if some 1 writes in favor of Apple they are saints and who ever writes in favor of windows is paid by windows and what not if some1 writes in favor of windows u will dig up things like this event is sponsored by MS this blog is owned by an MS employee and what not ... btw im feel pity that u couldnt get the free iphone


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Aww...Manan, I do feel his pain too....so much marketing & advertising in this forum, still he is not getting an iPhone  or job as Mac Genius in Apple Store.

Din...seriously, what will u say now? Read the link I posted. You still call us biased if he is talking such stupid things like "PC cannot boot from USB Drives"


----------



## Avatar (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Biased my ass.


 
So, atleast you agree about that  . Opps bad joke  .


btw , this comes from Jobs internal note to the employees



> Jobs apparently wrapped things up by messianically telling employees that *they would "tell their grandchildren" that they were at Apple when the iPhone was launched and that it was, "worth the sacrifice".*


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa . OMG  

Just like American granpa's telling their kids "Your grand father faught the vietnaam war, and it was worth the sacrifice". 
Dude, not hard to figure out where the 'ego' comes from. 

Speaking of *'Sacrifice'* , its on the part of the customers who are sacrificing basic features for 500/600$ . Rofl  

(this board needs better smiley's)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

This just in....

Judging by the comparision Helio provided between Ocean & iPhone, they mentioned that* iPhone camera has no zoom or Flash in it.* Hey, don't blame Apple, atleast it can take photos 

Avtar

:ROFL: Man, just look at the link I mentioned above & u will know why the salesman is not posting in this forum these days.

Oh & just to make the day of Salesman, Here is the *Engadget gallery of iPhone UI*



			
				Salesman said:
			
		

> Just look at the UI, it looks so cool



:d


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This just in....
> 
> Judging by the comparision Helio provided between Ocean & iPhone, they mentioned that* iPhone camera has no zoom or Flash in it.* Hey, don't blame Apple, atleast it can take photos


Flash not being there is a drawback for those who care about what sort of a camera it has. Agreed.

But which phone in the world allows you to zoom into photos? Apart from that 10MP Samsung camera/phone. No phone allows you this.
Most phones allow you to do some digital zooming when you snap at lower resolutions but it completely spoils the photograph. I don't have much idea about the technical side of photography but even I know this basic stuff. Your K750i also won't let you zoom in when you are shooting at 2MP.


@Avatar, _The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs_ is a humour blog that is not meant to be taken seriously and is certainly not a list of Apple's internal mails to employees. Since it is based on Apple, you won't understand anything about it so I suggest you stop visiting it.


----------



## eggman (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Flash not being there is a drawback for those who care about what sort of a camera it has. Agreed.
> 
> *But which phone in the world allows you to zoom into photos?* Apart from that 10MP Samsung camera/phone. No phone allows you this.
> Most phones allow you to do some digital zooming when you snap at lower resolutions but it completely spoils the photograph. I don't have much idea about the technical side of photography but even I know this *basic *stuff.* Your K750i also won't let you zoom in when you are shooting at 2MP.*



You know what arya, you are really stupid and have no idea about the facts.
Matter of fact my walkman phone,w810i does both(so iexpect k750i too will do it). My phone allows me to zoom into snaps. And my phone also lets me in when I'm shooting at 2MP.

You yourself proved how weak you are at *basics*. Stay into salesmanship, so need to worry about features, cause iPhone don't have any


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote said:
			
		

> But which phone in the world allows you to zoom into photos?
> Most phones allow you to do some digital zooming when you snap at lower resolutions but it *completely spoils the photograph. I* don't have much idea about the technical side of photography but even I know this basic stuff. Your K750i also won't let you zoom in when you are shooting at 2MP.



So? At least my K750i, or W810i or K790i or Kxxxi lets me zoom whether at 2 MP or .3 mp (vga). oh & since you don't know anything, another eye opener for u. If you are taking a pic at a resolution lower then the max then if u zoom, it will not tear or result in loss of quality. Go do some research first. The justification u gave in defense of iPhone is completely lame. Go drive or roam around the city etc with your phone as well as a Canon or Sony camera hanging around your neck  

Eggman is right, you don't even know the basics. I wonder how u r working on Photoshop then? R U sure u work on Photoshop instead looking at the UI of Mac which looks so cool


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a W550i with a 1.3MP camera and it does not allow me to zoom in the maximum size so I assumed other SE phones would behave in a similar manner.

In any case, unless the lens are movable (which is not true for any phone except for that Samsung one), all a phone can offer is digital zoom and ask anyone who has even the slightest idea about digital photography, you should never digitally zoom in on any photo. It is just as good as taking a photo in Photoshop and stretching it to increase its size. That ruins the picture. Digital zoom is just as good as not having zoom at all. In fact, it is worse because a lot of people do use digital zoom on cameras because they have no idea how it works and then end up with clearly pixelated photographs.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 30, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> You know what arya, you are really stupid and have no idea about the facts.
> Matter of fact my walkman phone,w810i does both(so iexpect k750i too will do it). My phone allows me to zoom into snaps. And my phone also lets me in when I'm shooting at 2MP.
> 
> You yourself proved how weak you are at *basics*. Stay into salesmanship, so need to worry about features, cause iPhone don't have any



i was just going to say the same thing..... my W810i does that..... 

 so why should not iphone do it too.... how can people pay 500$ for that stupid thing.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I have a W550i with a 1.3MP camera and it does not allow me to zoom in the maximum size so I assumed other SE phones would behave in a similar manner.



GX : Boy, do some research before you speak of anything.



> In any case, unless the lens are movable (which is not true for any phone except for that Samsung one), all a phone can offer is digital zoom and ask anyone who has even the slightest idea about digital photography, you should never digitally zoom in on any photo.



Aaaaaa.....it is very hard for me to resist laughing at your ......... din, bhai let me break the pledge 

A 2 MP Camera takes pictures at resolution of 1632 X 1224 pixel. While VGA resolution of 640X480 is .3 mega pixel. If in my K750i or any other digi cam from canon or Sony, I chose to take a pic at a resolution lower then maximum resolution or at 640 X 480 then I can digital zoom as long as I m within the limit of 1632 X 1224. Doing this will not result in any quality loss because the lens is able to capture that much pixels anyway. Zooming beyond the maximum resolution pixel limit will result in quality loss.

In short, on my K750i, when I take a snap at 640 X 480, I zoom to a maximum of 2X which still keeps me within the 2 MP Limit for pixels.

So, *you are wrong, when you say digital zoom always results in low quality.* I think you should pay a visit to mobile section sticky of camera pics.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

Exactly. This is exactly what I've been trying to say. The end result is still only as large and as close as it is in a normal 2MP picture. If you digitally zoom into anything more than what can be captured in those 1632x1224 pixels by the 2MP sensor, the picture quality will deteriorate severely.

A 640x480 picture zoomed into the maximum level allowed is the same as a 2MP picture cropped into those dimensions. How do you call that zooming in?

Zooming in means getting closer to the subject and that is impossible with a fixed lens. What other phones do is allow you to zoom in digitally (even though the picture pixelates and you don't get any closer to the subject) because it looks good on the spec sheet. They can boast that their camera has zoom and they don't give a damn that technophobes would actually use that zoom and end up with crappy pictures. Apple does not give you the option (nor do they pretend to) when it is not technically possible.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> A 640x480 picture zoomed into the maximum level allowed is the same as a 2MP picture cropped into those dimensions. How do you call that zooming in?


Do one thing, take 2 snaps using your 6300. One at 2 MP which later on u crop in Photoshop & then one at 640 X 480 with zoom, compare the quality  It will really be an eye opener for u 



> Apple does not give you the option (nor do they pretend to) when it is not technically possible.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .....another lame explanation. Fellow members what you say about this statement. The most lame statement was given by arya which I suppose u all remembers



			
				arya said:
			
		

> More features != better



Arya, due to the demise of iPhone, now u have nothing to talk it seems & have started talking lame & stupid.

This just in.* iPhone will not work under Windows XP & Vista 64bit edition.

*Lets see, Windows XP 64bit edition was out there from few years, & Vista is out there since more then 6 months in RTM & more then that in beta & still Apple has no proper iTunes for Vista. talk about slow developement. I still remember there statement "Don't upgrade to vista else iPod won't work. This is fault of MS"


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL..How Dumb is that..Vista Doesn't Support iPhone  ..I mean iPhone doesn't support Vista


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Do one thing, take 2 snaps using your 6300. One at 2 MP which later on u crop in Photoshop & then one at 640 X 480 with zoom, compare the quality  It will really be an eye opener for u


The image I zoomed in at 480x640:
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/3788/image002hj9.jpg

The one I clicked at 2MP and then cropped to 480x640:
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3184/image000bv0.jpg

Look how far the first image is zoomed in compared to the second one! 
Apart from the little differences that are bound to be present between two shots, there is absolutely no difference between the two photos - and certainly no difference in the zoom level. Eye opener indeed!


These are basic stuff about digital photos that I thought everyone, at least on this forum, would know. I guess I was wrong.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .....another lame explanation. Fellow members what you say about this statement. The most lame statement was given by arya which I suppose u all remembers


Go to any website dedicated to digital photography (dpreview is a good start) and the first thing they will advise you _not_ to look for in a digital camera is digital zoom. Digital zoom only serves to ruin photographs. The first thing you should do when you buy a digital camera is turn digital zoom off forever, if possible. And the day camera manufacturers stop including that "feature" will be a happy day indeed.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Arya, due to the demise of iPhone, now u have nothing to talk it seems & have started talking lame & stupid.


Do you have any idea what the word "demise" means, or do you use words as you wish to without any context whatsoever!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

I m sure Macboys will find a way to blame MS here too, here are some lines they might say

1) Who needs 4 GB RAM or more? Why release Vista 64bit when only a few people will use it. Leopard 64bit is ok, Mac is better :-"

2) Vista, can't Microsoft make it bakward compatible with all 32bit apps? Leopard will do this you know, its just that the apps will have multiple binaries resulting in huge size, but who cares for big file sizes.

I hope you know dictionary.com. Demise here means, death of the ihype


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 30, 2007)

lol.....its of course the iphone thread  
but another name that would suit this thread is aryayush vs gx_saurav
kidding fellowss


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

Nah, I just can't stop laughing at his ignorance & lack of knowledge about anything in computers. He thinks PCs do not boot from USB drives etc 

Anywaym, good night. Got AIMMAT tomorrow.


----------



## Avatar (Jun 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @Avatar, _The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs_ is a humour blog that is not meant to be taken seriously and is certainly not a list of Apple's internal mails to employees.* Since it is based on Apple, you won't understand anything about it so I suggest you stop visiting it*.


 
Trying to look smart and you end up stupid. This is what happened to you (many times).     

Who gives a f*ck about '_The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs_ ' I dont visit the *idiotic *fakesteve site because the real Steve Jobs is quite entertaining himself. Don't suggest me to visit a website or not , i am sure i have better choice of news/humor sources than you do.

And if you thought it came form some fakesteve (*judging by the lameness of the statement*) then let me tell you it came from the real one and this is the source. Now don't tell me that the statement suddenly sounds brilliant to you because it came from your Messiah.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

This just in...iPhone doesn't work with most 3rd party headphones



> As several tipsters have pointed out, the recessed iPhone headphone port means that  a lot of third party headphones don't work properly: we've tested a few models  already (you can see the current list after the break), but maybe you can help  us out and let us know which models work / don't work in the comments -- and  yes, if you have to press down on the jack to get both channels to play sound,  we count that as not working.* You'll need to buy a $19 "TTY Adapter" if you want  most third party headphones to function correctly, which sounds like a great  business plan to us: just break an important device function, and sell the  solution for fun and profit.* *For now, one of the few third party 'phones that  do work are the Zune headphones.*



Only Apple can come up with a solution like this. First don't give features & break the product, then give features & charge money. *I bet Apple will charge for iPhone OS updates for adding features like IM etc*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 30, 2007)

> For now, one of the few third party 'phones that  _do _work are the* Zune headphones*


hahhaha..LMAO when i Heard this


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

hey guys stop bashing the iphone ... just look at the UI it looks so cool


----------



## Avatar (Jun 30, 2007)

*iPhone: pottymouth friendly*
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/06/iphone-naughty-words.jpg


Steve must have been a sailor in a former life, because it's been a while since we've seen a phone dictionary come preloaded with so many US swears. The iPhone even supports multiple forms of the mother of all curses -- truly, a versatile word for a versatile phone. Now go wash your mouth out with soap, mister.

Supports:

F*ck 
F*cks 
Sh*t 
Microsoft (hehe)

Does not support:

F*cker 
F*cked 
Motherf*r 
Zune 

Source

Ok sold , punks who don’t lay out sentences without cuss words will get iphone for sure now.  . Finally something positive for iphone.


Also take a look at this if you missed 
*www.engadgetmobile.com/media/2007/06/6-29-07-comparisonchart.jpg


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmmm .... imagine 

a MS employee meets an apple employee

MS guy: f u
Apple guy: wait a minute

takes out the fone ... admires the gr8 UI opens up the dictionary, finds the word smiles and says see we got a complete dictionary


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

Avtar, I posted that comparison before, but as always Salesman overlooked it. Even the newcomer Helio pwns iPhone.

iMav

 Microsoft guys are sophisticated, genius & talented then Apple who only has designers & no software developer.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 1, 2007)

@gx_saurav: I believe sophisticated, talented and genius are difficult to use suitably to describe Microsoft employees...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2007)

> *iPhone Activation Issues:*
> 
> Believe it or not, I had to drive back to the Apple Store today to exchange my new iPhone for another.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 1, 2007)

hey guys I'm still alive,well about the iphone - 1st thoughts it looks very good -typical apple - well if it works exactly like a mac then we might have our usual lemon - but time will tell soon...

Anyday I'd prefer a Creative to an IPOD and a PC instead of a MAC well....shud make sense by now....


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jul 1, 2007)

^^^
or Cowon to a pod.... 

 cowon is making some really useful products...... nowadays


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Avtar, I posted that comparison before, but as always Salesman overlooked it. *Even the newcomer Helio pwns iPhone.*



And just checked on Ebay...it costs 125$ with 2 yr contract....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's the short list of dissapointments:

1. Bluetooth is ONLY good for connecting a headset. That's it.
2. There is no file browser on the device at all. Data must be organized (if at all) in the appropriate application.
3. The camera is a simple application that has ONE button: the shutter. Pictures come out okay on the device, but nothing too fancy on a monitor, especially if it was an attempt at a macro shot.
4. SIM card is damn near impossible to open, if at all. I didn't look into it extensively.
5. Web browser is slow, even over WLAN. Even the simple OneList web app that was created takes around 20 seconds to load over WLAN. You can not highlight, cut, copy, or paste and text from a website, and you can not save any images you find from a website either. The only nice thing about it is the tabbed browsing, which crashed on me when I went to Engadget and YouTube on two tabs. This is the only application that allows you to use the keyboard in landscape mode. 
6. The keyboard sucks. It gets slightly better after the iPhone "learns" you, as the employees said, but even then, it's not a device you can use with one hand comfortably, much less without looking.
7. You can only send one picture at a time in an email. 
8. No custom ringtones (yet, as we were being told) and the alert tones can not be changed whatsoever.
9. The default ringtones are incredibly lame. 
10. The only form of customization outside of a lame default ringtone is the wallpaper, which you'll only see when you need to unlock the device or when you get a phone call. 
11. "Picture pinching" or using two fingers to zoom on any content is certainly fun to play with, but not practical whatsoever. This operation depends solely on using the device with two hands. 
12. No document editor or native viewer. You can not store documents on the device to be viewed, they can only be viewed as attachments when they're sent to your in an email.
13. Visual voicemail is laggy and reacts about the same way as pushing the fast forward and rewind buttons on traditional voicemail systems. The only advantage is for those that get that many voicemail messages a day that they need to sort them according to priority.
14. NO games. None. 
15. No voice dialing.
16. No speed dialing (which can be made up by the "quick list", but getting to that quick list isn't as fast as holding a single key on a real keypad).
17. No video.
18. No MMS. 
19. It's still <4GB for $500 and <8GB for $600
20. It only takes around 2 hours to explore every menu without any options for expandability except to scrounge around for new web apps that will load slowly and nowhere near as smoothly as the native apps. 

This device looks like it was aimed at the general consumer who has the money to spend on such a flashy device, but it leaves so many basic features behind that it's almost impossible to consider it a success as a mainstream device. It encourages the advanced user to move away from MMS and into email to send images, but leaves out any advanced features advanced users would be accustomed to, and still retains a huge price tag on top of it. 

It's certainly pretty and Americans will buy it because of that simple UI, but anyone who's familiar with other operating systems would be appalled. This phone needs to be unlocked and cracked WIDE open to make much better use of the multi-touch system. That, or it needs an immediate update in iTunes to rework every feature.

Source : *www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1190824


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @gx_saurav: I believe sophisticated, talented and genius are difficult to use suitably to describe Microsoft employees...


Well, all who I have met were like this. Oh & all were indians, not americans.

@ hemant

1) You *cannot transfer files to another phone using Bluetooth *or connect to iTunes using bluetooth? *WTF 

* 7. You can only send one picture at a time in an email. And Apple said E-Mail is better then MMS 

12. No document editor or native viewer. *You can not store documents on the device to be viewed,* they can only be viewed as attachments when they're sent to your in an email.  So much for a smartphone

Abe this phone cannot be even called a Phone. Salesman, seriously Apple is Idiot to relese this phone. Again...abe yeh karta kya hai? $600 for just iPod features.? Arya said, it is not for those who want to open there Zip files or read PDF, abe then what the hell is this phone for? If I can't send or recieve files of bluetooth 

Lingeeks, I beg you to install Ubuntu Mobile on iPhone & come out of these limitations. I will buy iPhone if it had Windows Mobile or Ubuntu Mobile, atleast I could install whatever I want. But again, if ubuntu is installed, it might no longer work on AT&T network. But who cares, all I want is that this phone works on BSNL 

This just in. The first iPhone iReturn. Taken from Engadget



> digg_url = '*digg.com/apple/First_Engadget_iPhone_returned';   Hot on the heels  of the Engadget  iPhone headcount (12, if you didn't know), the very first Engadget iReturn  has taken place. After ten and a half hours of waiting in  line -- but less than 24 hours of actual ownership -- iPhone number one has  been taken back to the store, citing "janky keyboard" and "no money for rent" as  reasons behind the return. *Note the look of utter shock, confusion, and hurt on  the face of the Apple employee* as she notified us of their 10% restocking fee  (after the break).
> 
> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/06/return1.jpg​


Lolz.....Apple Employees are shocked that the god Jobs was wrong. 

Apple has a beautiful hardware in there hand & it is quite capable. How ever if they still don't release complete OS updates adding all those features it is missing in software, like MMS, Bluetooth file transfer, then yeah....Apple is idiot & they want to stay idiots. All hail SE W960i


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 1, 2007)

U guys are so moron... If you don't like a phone,  don't buy it. Period.  why do you have to discuss it for all day? Look at this thread.. 11 pages and running.. do you guys get paid for it? Jobless stupid fellows..


----------



## iMav (Jul 1, 2007)

yo if u dont like the thread dont read it .... jobless stupid fellow  u read 11 pages moron


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 1, 2007)

Only sentence coming into my mind for you is "grapes are sour..."

I did not say i read this whole thread. This is the first time I clicked this thread and  I just read this 11th page.. I feel this whole discussion is stupid.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2007)

^^^^ excuse me dude but this a tech forum and we are here to dicuss technology...when most peaple are interested...and cummon..y shudnt they....this is one of the most technologically advanced massacres of all time..a phone which switches to ipod features on one click and wen u r to call takes 5 steps....well a debate on this is what makes peaple aware on wat is going on...and sorry..noone here is paid..everyone is her eon their own accord..i guess u are the one paid fr interfering...nw stup and gt back to work..if u have any...sorry guys...but these comments are really idiotic...IPHONE SUCKS..BUT LUKS GREAT..


----------



## blueshift (Jul 1, 2007)

ya its stupid coz its related to iPhone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

> U guys are so moron... If you don't like a phone, don't buy it. Period. why do you have to discuss it for all day? Look at this thread.. 11 pages and running.. do you guys get paid for it? Jobless stupid fellows..



Nah, we just like to laugh at the failed iHype that the salesman & his ignorant friends created. Seems like you have a problem with us using our free time, Amit, with all due respect, we are free to do whatever we like so, plz don't order us to do something.



> Only sentence coming into my mind for you is "grapes are sour..."
> 
> I did not say i read this whole thread. This is the first time I clicked this thread and I just read this 11th page.. I feel this whole discussion is stupid.



Yeah, grapes are very sour, I don't have $600 to waste ...I so wanna waste $600 on a PMP.

No wait, iRiver clix 2 

Like I said, the salesman starting so many iPhone threads & then getting pwned with the truth & facts out there is also stupid. But MacBoys just won't stop...Goobi, yaar u have a look. You say this phone is not for everyone. ok fine....then who the hell is this phone for ? someone who wants to use 8 GB Storage instead of 30 GB iPod Video to watch Videos


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Only sentence coming into my mind for you is "grapes are sour...".



wat the hell is that.....iphone is not a grape....and gfor ur  info i will be buying the k850 or the w960 on launch....and i get the same features for a leser price..if the iphone was realy worht it we nevwer would have reacted..here any such crap about the n95??..ya its slow and battery life is poor...but ery phone has its defects..but jfor the iphone the comment should be like..."every phone has something to be bought for"..

so dude chill..have sum coke..think ovr the iphone..hav sum grapes if you want...and chill..think before what you say


----------



## eggman (Jul 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> yo if u dont like the thread dont read it .... jobless stupid fellow  u read 11 pages moron



Right said


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

Kenshin

i think u r right, amit bought the phone & now he is pissed off by the flaws he has. Since he is not getting the neck of Jobs he is taking out his anger here.

Amit, You can always nuke a salesman from Apple.


----------



## Avatar (Jul 1, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Only sentence coming into my mind for you is "grapes are sour...".


 
No sir the grapes are not sour they taste like sh1t , and that is why we are discussing technology in a tech forum. If you want to discuss relationship between Shahrukh khan and karan Johar , you are free to go elsewhere. We can't discuss ubuntu whole day (if that's what you want) , and knowing more/discussing about new tech products is this forum all about.

Summary : *Please Shut up if you don't like it here. *And we are not jobless, even if some are they are students.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

iphone is waste...

just the hype ...toooo much hype..

it sdoes not have many essential things.. like video recording ...IM removable battery..

the list goes on


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone tried setting up the N95 for Wi-Fi? One has to look at the manual....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

^^^ Did you tried it? I tried connecting it to a Centrino Laptop which was running Vista Home Premium. Just enabled WiFi in N95 & in Vista I clicked to automatically search for network devices, it detected the name automatically....file sharing was disabled but net was working


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2007)

I wasn't holding the phone in my hand at the time, but my friend had just bought  an N95, and we had gone to a free Wi-Fi hotspot to check it out. It seemed to be quite a procedure to get it working...took him at least 15 minutes to get the internet to work. I was on my iBook, which just popped the message "Use this network?". Click yes. Done.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 1, 2007)

I dont know much with other mobiles but with my O2 Mini S with my Windows Mobile 6 loaded, it shows up all the Wi-Fi networks and asks to select one.Once selected browsing is a piece of cake.Have been basking in free networks since long.
  Yes , If i missed my stat here, here one goes from me to.
     iPhone sucks. 
    No bashing there. Just petite common sense there.
    Of all, i had kept aside money to lay my hands on one.And now that its released I am not touching it with a 10 foot pole.
     If certainly is no revolution where the basic feature are not there.
     The keyboard part, i always knew it was going to be the dent in the armor.
     There is no replacing the actual sliding full QWERT keyboard and now that i use it always.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I wasn't holding the phone in my hand at the time, but my friend had just bought  an N95, and we had gone to a free Wi-Fi hotspot to check it out. It seemed to be quite a procedure to get it working...took him at least 15 minutes to get the internet to work. I was on my iBook, which just popped the message "Use this network?". Click yes. Done.


Ditto happens on the iPhone. And from the next time onwards, it joins that network automatically. But who cares for all that ****. Just pack in as many features as possible. Who gives a **** for how well implemented the features are anyway!


It does have some pretty painful limitations that Apple should remove ASAP. Sending files over Bluetooth is not allowed!! That sucks. And they purposely designed the headset jack in such a way that standard headphones don't fit properly and people are forced to pay for additional accessories. When they do stuff like this, it really does drive one up the wall. Idiots!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah main kya dekh raha haun, Salesman, I mean arya is pissed off at Apple. arya, just look at the UI it looks so cool.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Ditto happens on the iPhone.



How do u know? Source plz



> And from the next time onwards, it joins that network automatically. But who cares for all that ****. Just pack in as many features as possible. Who gives a **** for how well implemented the features are anyway!



Lolz...someone did not had the novelty to use N95 for 4 days, right . Go use it, will sure be an eye opener for u.

WiFi in iPhone is same as N95 or W960i. It connects to a network, remembers it, & automatic connecting to the network next time is a bit risky if you know. Thats why Symbian/SE phones ask for user permission



			
				arya said:
			
		

> It does have some pretty painful limitations that Apple should remove ASAP. Sending files over Bluetooth is not allowed!! That sucks. And they purposely designed the headset jack in such a way that standard headphones don't fit properly and people are forced to pay for additional accessories. When they do stuff like this, it really does drive one up the wall. Idiots!



No, you can't be arya. Your password is hacked by some Windows user . you cannot say the truth about Apple. Hey, wasn't it you who were marketing iPhone in this forum from Day.....Just look at the UI, it looks so cool 

Ah, the iPhone OS & firmware is on the internet now, lets the hacking begin.

iHope they bring the iFeatures El Jobso removed from iPhone.

This also in....just got the iPhone ringtone & unlike iPhone, I can use any mp3 ringtone in my K750i 

Arya, you can do the same on your current battery sucking Nokia 6300 . Want it?


----------



## Avatar (Jul 2, 2007)

Someone just got out of the Reality Distortion field, i hope.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wat 2 Do With the iPhone While Waiting for its online activation 2 complete..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

This just in, After the recent hack of the iPhone firmware, the iPhone CPU is found. It is a  620 MHz ARM CPU (probabely made by Intel)



			
				Engadget said:
			
		

> Looks like today's morning's firmware leak turned up some well hidden details about the iPhone's hardware engine -- and also confirming some reports we'd previously received. From what we can tell, it looks like the iPhone's got a 620MHz ARM chip running under the hood. Specifics:
> 
> ARM1176JZF chip with TrustZone (enables trusted computing environment for media, apps, network, OS, etc. -- very bad for hackers)
> Comes in 620 and 320MHz varieties -- no way the iPhone would be on 320MHz
> ...



I was wondering now, *why did Jobs removed JAVA MIDP 2 from iPhone saying that JAVA is slow & no one uses it.* I looked at the ARM CPU specification *iPhone uses & this CPU has dedicated architecture for JAVA means JAVA works at really high speed on this CPU not slow.* HTC, Samsung also uses same ARM CPUs in there PDA. If a JAVA app crashes, only that instance of JVM crashes & not the whole phone.

Oh! I forgot, its the Mac way of locking things so that you only buy hardware or software upgrades by paying a lot of money to Apple. Another very innovative way for Apple to extort money . First iPhone doesn't gives basic features, then in 2 or 3 months, we will have iPhone OS upgrade for only $130 giving features like MMS, or Video recording which should have been there since day 1.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 2, 2007)

So iPhone owners will have to pay for firmware upgrades?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

^^^ They might. It is not sure right now.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

It is not even on the cards. No one has ever hinted about any such possibility and Steve Jobs explicitly said in the shareholder's meeting that they would "surprise" iPhone owners with free software upgrades that would add new features. You are just pulling stuff right out of you-know-where, as is usual with you.

And GOD, I beg you SJ, please _please_ don't add JAVA to it! Nothing sucks more than JAVA applications do.



			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> Wat 2 Do With the iPhone While Waiting for its online activation 2 complete..


LOL! That's funny. 

But what I noted is that when you wish to, it is very easy to use the iPhone with just one hand. Awesome! This is something that should have been advertised.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jul 2, 2007)

> originally posted by *gx_saurav*
> 
> This also in....just got the iPhone ringtone & unlike iPhone, I can use any mp3 ringtone in my K750i



 and wat abt this Mac Genius....


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

What? I've had that ringtone since forever, if that's what you mean.


----------



## aceman (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This just in, After the recent hack of the iPhone firmware, the iPhone CPU is found. It is a  620 MHz ARM CPU (probabely made by Intel)
> I was wondering now, *why did Jobs removed JAVA MIDP 2 from iPhone saying that JAVA is slow & no one uses it.* I looked at the ARM CPU specification *iPhone uses & this CPU has dedicated architecture for JAVA means JAVA works at really high speed on this CPU not slow.* HTC, Samsung also uses same ARM CPUs in there PDA. If a JAVA app crashes, only that instance of JVM crashes & not the whole phone.


        The processor is a S3C600 , an ARM-11 based core.I always assumed that a Pxa320 would be powering the iPhone.I have worked with the previous versions of the Samsung Arm9 series and always found it lacking against the Pxa270 series anyways Pxa seried monopoly was going for a long time now and thus happy to see some competion to that family.
              Anyways comming back to the Java support and a few corrections here.

a)The Cpu is not dedicated for Java, it just has java byte code support as a Co-Processor,Just like MMU,Video accelerator...etc.

b)Not all the Java byte codes are implemented in the H/W (around 40% only if I my memory is proper), after all this is a RISC processor afterall  .The remaining should be Emulated in S/W, in this case the JVM.

c)Just because the processor has Java byte code support does not mean that here would be native support and vice versa, for example Windows Mobile has JVM but Wince does not have JVM.Best of my knowledge PXA270 processor by itself does not have Jazelle but devices based on PXA270 has Java support.

d)Having Java support in the H/W actually makes it difficult to support it in S/W (funny to hear , trust me I know) since the JVM has to be ported to this OS and the hardware.Then again not a impossible task but considering the cost of the iPhone this should have been supported.

 These are my observations on the H/W of the iPhone

a) I would have personally prefered the Pxa320 but last I heared it had its won yeild issues, but as far as bench marks goes the 320 was twice faster than a competing ARM-11 based on Freescale.

b)The Motherboard looks S%%Y, but I worry about the power consumption.

c)The Nand flash is a very popular IC which will be used in many future phones since these chips have the capablity to boot directly from the Nand Flash.

d)Not disk on chip or anything to increase the speed. (ie) due to preformance issues in reading from the flash , we generally copy the os (our case Wince) to RAM during bootup and make it Run from there since XIP (execute in place ie from the Flash IC itself is a very slow option).In phone's case (OS-X) being ~700 MB (from what I heard) this is not an option, and thus I expect there to be a performance hit due to the Flash, also do remember there will also be a performance hit because of a WriteBack cache policy (Writethrough can be used for RAM).I also am  intresed in knowing in the type of Virtual memory model model they use which will give a lot of clues on the expected performance of the applications.
          In all a very well designed H/W but nothing out of the ordinary which current phones does not have or future phones cannot have.


Added later--Sorry for that.
    The camera sucks, it really does, the iPhones camera should be called as "Camera for Dummies", No White balancing,No selection of different resolutions,No Red Eye reduction,Video recording........it looks like a Kodak KB10 camera.
   No wonder actually, MS had a horrible time porting the Dierct Show framework( The Image Sink Fliter part) for windows Mobile right from Ce 3.0 and it sucks till Ce 5.0. Only in CE 6.0 the pipeline and graphs are implemented to an extent that it can start competing with the Sonly likes.Part of the horrible camera could also deal with the fact the Camera Interface in the samsung processor ( this not USB like PC) is not as good as those available for the Pxa family (called as Quick capture interface).The Camera pipeline needs to improve and improve fast.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 2, 2007)

^^

Techy  Mst be the 'Real' Genius


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2007)

Small correction



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The mobile version of OS X or whatever it is the iPhone runs takes up 700MB of the device's capacity. Damn son!



Your 'source'  updated their page => *"we think Pogue got this wrong, we don't really know exactly how much space mobile OS X uses, but it's nowhere near 700MB."*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanx din. I just posted what I saw 

The firmware available on the net is 96 MB Zip

@ Aceman

If my 2 years old K750i can support JAVA, then yes, iPhone should have supported it too.

One thing u r forgetting that iPhone CPU has the ability to do quite some amount of number crunching (in mobile scenario). JAVA performance with such CPU would have been better then that of w960i at least. Even W960i not using ARM.

Apple makes there own version of JAVA (Read: compile) for Mac OS X, they could have done the same for iPhone. But they did not. The only explanation (valid) i can think of is that by doing this Apple would have lost control on the device. JAVA for mobile phones is superb technology.

What SE, Nokia, & HTC, O2 need is the nVidia Geforce 6100 Mobile GPU (nVidiot here ). That GPU has quite some potential. Hardware acceleration of h.264 video & mp4 audio, 5 MP + Camera, dedicated memory.....(used in W810i) this is the GPU to use in any high end phone.

Oh & it can play Doom 1 too


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

Why? What happened to the "research" you always advise others to do?

iPhone does not come with a dock or charger!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Salesman

I just posted what I saw. I don't have a iPhone in my hands to check things.

The frist news I saw was that iPhone comes without any dock or charger so I posted. 2nd news I saw at anandtech that it comes with dock & charger so I posted that also.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The only explanation (valid) i can think of is that by doing this Apple would have lost control on the device.


You don't need to make any guesses. Everyone who knows Steve Jobs even one bit knows why JAVA is not there - because it sucks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Lolz......another pinnacle of your stupidity.

Hey Arya, I am running Yahoo Messenger on my K750i using JAVA. Google Talk & Windows Live messenger too....can u do that in iPhone? Oh wait u can't cos El Jobso didn't wanted to include iChat either. Now I hope u don't say "Who uses mobile phone to chat (read:communicate on net)" 

Do u even know how JAVA works & its potential in mobile environment.? Of course u don't else you wouldn't be saying something like that. Go do some research. Just cos your god says it sux doesn't means it sux.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

... but it does mean that it is not there on the iPhone and is going to stay that way. Those applications you are talking about are crap. Opera Mini is the only decent JAVA application in the world and the iPhone has the browser that Opera Mini is trying to be so you won't miss it on the iPhone.

The worst applications on Mac OS X are those that are written in JAVA.


----------



## aceman (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The firmware available on the net is 96 MB Zip


       Tks,This explains a lot of things

a)The OS will run from RAM
b)Cache policy will be write through
c)ARM-11 has a physical cache and not a Logical cache like Arm-9 cores, this makes task switching quite fast and cache does not need to be flushed for every context switch making application switch quite fast.

                Yes Java could have been supported but native applications C,C++,MFC are much more faster and granular than Java and do note that Java for a mobile is a horrible mess and is not as refined like its desktop counterpart.I do admit I am not a Huge fan of Java , I personally prefer MFC or .Net than Java anyday.
          Regarding the mobile GPU,some phones might already be having the PXA270 connected with Intel 2700 G (which sucks actually) but an additional chip does the following
a)Increases the BOM
b)Increases the Power consuption
c)Increases the Size
    Also AMD is making a chip called a Imageon for mobile phones which is supposed to be decent.But from what I see IC's nowdays are shipping with better inbuild video IC's 
ex:iMx-31 has a 2D and 3D accelerator, PXA320 ships with a video accelrator with 768kb of frame buffer memory...etc.For example when decoding a H.264 matrix movie on a Pxa270 would get me ~80-90 CPU usage , which when playing the same clip on a pxa320 which the exact same OS configuration the CPU usage drops to 30-40%.Yes we are headed for a terrific future.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Oh & it can play Doom 1 too


The problem with gamming on a WM is that the Directx port for the WM is a half hearted attempt at providing this support (though much much better than symbian which basically has nothing even resembling this) , When this improves we shall see some classics being ported to the WM platform.
              As far as iPhone, this version as far as I am concerned is a big let down ( at least provide support for multiple video codec playback support).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

*You call IM+ or MOrange crap . No wonder you are an i.....ah, it is publically knows what ur now . You never even used them, have u? Oh wait, u like keeping things at default....

Safari in iPhone is trying to be what Opera for Mobile already is. I hope you know that Opera has 2 versions. Opera Mini for JAVA & full Opera with SSR (go research). Safari doesn't even support JAVAscript or JAVA or Flash, for gods sake.....how i..... ah already known, you are when u say no support for JAVA & Flash in iPhone is good thing 




> The worst applications on Mac OS X are those that are written in JAVA.



Lack of support for JAVA in Mac is the reason it is not used in corporations where most of the enterprice apps are either in .net or JAVA EE.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Apple makes there own version of JAVA (Read: compile) for Mac OS X, they could have done the same for iPhone. But they did not.



Lil confused here. Would you please explain a bit more ? Apple making their own version of Java ? I worked in java 4 ys back and then never used it, so I am not sure what is new in that field. Please enlighten me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

aceman said:
			
		

> Yes Java could have been supported but native applications C,C++,MFC are much more faster and granular than Java


 I should remind you again. *iPhone has no SDK to develop applications for it*. There is one, but only Apple has it inside there labs & it is not out there for the general developers unlike Symbian or Windows CE. JAVA is slower then native, but for phones where the OS is firmware based like Motorola, FLy or Symbian Series 40 or SE, it rox.



> Also AMD is making a chip called a Imageon for mobile phones which is supposed to be decent.


Actually ATI made this already in form of ATI Imageon Mobile GPU. Same way they made ATI Xillion GPU for TV/Set Top Box.


> The problem with gamming on a WM is that the Directx port for the WM is a half hearted attempt at providing this support


That was just an example which nVidia showed . I guess with DX 10 having a standalone Mobile part, porting DX 10 parts or Directshow to Windows Mobile 7 won't be that hard.



> As far as iPhone, this version as far as I am concerned is a big let down ( at least provide support for multiple video codec playback support).


Nope, who would use Apple iTunes store to buy videos then. Apple can't loose a way to extort money. Even real player for mobile would have solved lots of problems


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Kenshin

Of course he doesn't. 



			
				din said:
			
		

> Lil confused here. Would you please explain a bit more ? Apple making their own version of Java ? I worked in java 4 ys back and then never used it, so I am not sure what is new in that field. Please enlighten me.



Oh, I meant *Apple making there own version of JAVA runtime.* They take the runtime from Sun & compile it again for Mac OS X, adding platform specific codes & enhancement which makes it fast. I find no reason why they could not do this with iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

Because JAVA sucks. Is it so difficult to understand such a simple concept?


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you for the clarification GX

Yes, that is right I think. Mac OS X has potmimized JVM to run java apps faster - for desktopns. But Jobs thinks (not sure why) Java is too heavy for phones.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Because JAVA sucks.


i usually refrain making comments like these, but cudn't help it! you haf *absolutely NO idea* what you are talking about in the mobile scenario for firmware based OS.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2007)

Arya, sorry to differ, please read on



> Jobs then keyed in on his message: “We want to bring Java back to the desktop in a really big way. I’m here today to personally tell you we are working hard to make Mac the best Java delivery vehicle on the planet. The biggest thing we are doing is we are going to bundle Java 2 SE into every single copy of Mac OS X [the upcoming Macintosh operating system] that we ship later on this year.”
> 
> Again, that seemed to be a pretty clear sign that Java was important to Apple and Apple was important to Sun.



So Jobs thinks Java is really good. But for some reason, he think it is heavy weight for phone (may be he will change his mind and java will be back in iPhone in next version)



> Now back to the David Pogue blog post. John Markoff asks, “What about all those plugins that live within Safari now, like Flash or like Java or like JavaScript?”
> 
> Jobs replies, “Well, JavaScript‚Äôs built into the Phone. Sure.”
> 
> ...



Source : *www.oreillynet.com/onjava/blog/2007/01/java_to_the_iphone_can_you_hea.html


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Because JAVA sucks. Is it so difficult to understand such a simple concept?


 absolutely gr8 ... ur lack of understandong something means that the thing sucks ... amazing


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

It is really pathetic that there is no SDK for the iPhone and that sure sucks.

But having support for JAVA instead so that you can have at least some applications is not what I would prefer. It is better to not have anything at all instead of having JAVA and the crappity-crap applications it brings along.



			
				din said:
			
		

> Arya, sorry to differ, please read on


But your article didn't differ. I'm saying JAVA sucks and Steve pretty much said the same thing.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But having support for JAVA instead so that you can have at least some applications is not what I would prefer. It is better to not have anything at all instead of having JAVA and the crappity-crap applications it brings along.


Aaaa,,,,,I so wanna kick your a**...ah people Know what I wanna kick 

Din, help me here, it is hard for me to resist kicking the salesman . I don't wanna write a big post here giving him an eye opener on why JAVA rox in mobile phones. 

Arya, just once question. Do you know what JAVA is? Do you know how different it is compared to .net or Python or C# or are you saying it here just cos your God told u this. Do you know how JAVA brings ease to the OS & applications? Of course u don't.....you are thinking that JAVA for desktop = JAVA for mobile, right? Oh well, you already bought a crap phone )Nokia 6300) & u don't like to install JAVA apps on it, you don't like camera in it, you don't like the music player in it. You don't use it for E-Mail or IM, hey, wat do u use it for? Abe Nokia 1100 lena tha phir to 

That ARM CPU from what I read has enough horsepower to use JAVA & also a separate JVM then the OS. If JAVA app crashes, it won't crash the phone.

Fellow members, you can yourself see another pinnacle of stupidity of arya. .....plz give your humble reply to him.

An eye opener for you Arya, more like a note. That iTunes you run can be made compleately in JAVA. Same interface, same plugins, everything.

Now someone plz tell him, the most important benefit of JAVA (Cr*** Pl*****)

@ at everyone

Just as a Sidenote. Microsoft also tried to make a WIndows optimised version of JAVA in the form of Microsoft JAVA virtual machine, for which first Sun didn't mind. But when they saw the popularity of there Sun JVM decreasing cos MS JVM was doing everything faster in WIndows compares to Sun JVM, Sun sued MS & MS had to remove MS JVM in Windows XP SP2 onwards.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ at everyone
> 
> Just as a Sidenote. Microsoft also tried to make a WIndows optimised version of JAVA in the form of Microsoft JAVA virtual machine, for which first Sun didn't mind. But when they saw the popularity of there Sun JVM decreasing cos MS JVM was doing everything faster in WIndows compares to Sun JVM, Sun sued MS & MS had to remove MS JVM in Windows XP SP2 onwards.



Hmm, small correction needed I think ? AFAIK (I may be wrong too), it was not coz "MS JVM was doing everything faster in WIndows"



> Sun's trademark license for usage of the Java brand insists that all implementations be "compatible". This resulted in a legal dispute with Microsoft after Sun claimed that the Microsoft implementation did not support the RMI and JNI interfaces and had added platform-specific features of their own. Sun sued and won both damages (some $20 million) and a court order enforcing the terms of the license from Sun. As a result, Microsoft no longer ships Java with Windows, and in recent versions of Windows, Internet Explorer cannot support Java applets without a third-party plugin. However, Sun and others have made available Java run-time systems at no cost for those and other versions of Windows.



Source : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(programming_language)



> Recently though there's been a lot of unseemly kvetching in the realm of Java. *Microsoft recently came out with an implementation of Java 1.1.5 which did not implement certain core parts of the system as well as adding some strange and unlovely extras to the central classes (which means that your applet wouldn't work except in anything but Microsoft Java if you compiled it with Microsoft's java compiler). *Sun indeed launched a lawsuit...



Source : *www.herts.ac.uk/ltdu/technology/history_of_java.html


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> An eye opener for you Arya, more like a note. That iTunes you run can be made compleately in JAVA. Same interface, same plugins, everything.


Oh really, I've used Azureus and Limewire both on Windows and Mac OS X and they suck. I don't know any good JAVA application, at least on Mac OS X.

And iTunes can be done in JAVA?!! Ha! Ha! And it will have the same performance as the Cocoa version? Code it please, I'll be your first (and only) customer. 

If JAVA had the potential to make applications like iTunes possible, it wouldn't have been in the sorry state it is today.


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2007)

Arya ji ne kaha Java sux so it sux.
Jo arya ji kahe , woh sahi hai......
Jav sux. What if I can have 100s of application on my phone. Arya ji ne kaha it sux, matlab sux.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2007)

May be an offtopic, but worth having a look

itunes clone written in java - *sourceforge.net/projects/jtunes4/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh really, I've used Azureus and Limewire both on Windows and Mac OS X and they suck. I don't know any good JAVA application, at least on Mac OS X.



Thats cos nobody gives a sh!t about Mac.



> And iTunes can be done in JAVA?!!



Yup.



> And it will have the same performance as the Cocoa version?



Nope, since you don't know what JAVA is, I won't write here why it can't be fast like native version. Do some research first.



> If JAVA had the potential to make applications like iTunes possible, it wouldn't have been in the sorry state it is today.



Sorry State...  . On desktop compared to .net, yes. On Mobile, it is the most dominant API out there because of a reason, which u don't know.

are koi bolo yaar isko woh reason ....main kitna bolu isko.


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If JAVA had the potential to make applications like iTunes possible, it wouldn't have been in the sorry state it is today.



Let me clarify, JAVA for *mobile* is not in a sorry state.But you surely are in a sorry state


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Arya ji ne kaha Java sux so it sux.
> Jo arya ji kahe , woh sahi hai......
> Jav sux. What if I can have 100s of application on my phone. Arya ji ne kaha it sux, matlab sux.



Hey, u r wrong. El Jobso said Java sux means it sux. How can u say to a macboy that El Jobso is wrong. Just look at the UI of iPhone, it looks so cool , but does nothing.

aaaa, i so m trying to resist....just had Mcchicken burger yesterday followed by Roasted Chicken in Tunday.....


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

kya java java laga rakha hai ... lokk at the UI it looks so cool .... java toh is for applications to be used on a phone .... for the iphone it does not require anything coz look at the UI it looks so cool


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Kenshin

Sir...abe he is a bachcha of 18, just compleated school & thinks he knows all about computers. Sorry Mac.



> if iphone is upgraded to support java....then "java is soo cool...its supports so many apps"



Lolz...eggjactly. Before Apple made the switch to Intel, they used to say, X86 sux compared to PowerPC architecture, & now when Apple has made the switch, they say "Get a Mac, you can run Windows on it too"  or "Get a Mac, you can run any appliation u want on it."

Hey Arya, although u won't understand a single word of what i m going to write now. But read the tutorial & compile Azureus or LimeWire for your Mac once with your beloved Notepad IDE, I mean XCode. You will be amazed by the speed & low RAM usage of Azureus or Limewire.

Zeeshan compiled a version for his computer, & it is much better then the JAVA version, just cos he is short on RAM


----------



## ashwin_ka (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If there is something where Apple is at the pinnacle today then it is stupidity
> 
> This just in, some more iPhone flaws, which makes me wonder. Is iPhone a Phone or just an iPod . Taken from Engadget, the first review of iPhone is up, some iPhone facts
> 
> ...



hey man,well said...i second that..been using computers since 1995 and still am loyal to windows...but it did **** up my @ss sometime..still iam willing to live with it...
but iphone(with the 'i')really sucks the living daylight out of me..how come Jobs expected something like this to rip open the mobile market and take the guts out of Nokia,Sony-Ericsson and others..
More like the case of the  *"hunter becoming the hunted."*

To all  the Apple lovers out  there,dont take this personally,but i think Apple  has  really screwed up  this time...Maybe  the iPod thing has shorted their brain circuits...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Apple thought they could recreate the success of iPod with iPhone.

Grudgy is that u?


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2007)

I love iPhone:

*www.livevideo.com/video/VirtualMagician/826419A2B4A147AC94568EB3E3516CF8/my-magic-iphone-.aspx


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 2, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I love iPhone:
> 
> *www.livevideo.com/video/VirtualMagician/826419A2B4A147AC94568EB3E3516CF8/my-magic-iphone-.aspx



LOL, i am waiting for Smash My ..... club....the guys who released every video like Smash my XBOX, PS3, Wii etc.... Till now they have only raised 1$ for iPhone....poor chaps


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ Yea checked Smash my... Poor guys  last time i saw was Smash My Xbox 360


----------



## Avatar (Jul 2, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> if iphone is upgraded to support java....then "java is soo cool...its supports so many apps"


 
This in hindi is called "Thook ke chatna (थूक के चाटना) " and this has been done many times before. So don't be very surprised .

Besides all the technical mumbo jumbo , the thing is : that not having java support, Apple has closed door for the users to use HUGE number of apps that are already available and will be in the future. And only fanboys can be happy about this, so are they  .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

> This in hindi is called "Thook ke chatna (थूक के चाटना) " and this has been done many times before. So don't be very surprised .



Apple does that all the time.

MS (xps) or Nokia(Wibree) on the other hand develop there own technology. (Example)



> And only fanboys can be happy about this, so are they  .



Macboys : Certified Morons


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

Avatar said:
			
		

> This in hindi is called "Thook ke chatna (थूक के चाटना) " and this has been done many times before. So don't be very surprised .


 we saw that in this thread itself when gx posted there is no wall charger mac boys said they didnt do it with the ipod why should they do it now ... when gx corrected himself they said see apple knows everything u know nothing


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If JAVA had the potential to make applications like iTunes possible, it wouldn't have been in the sorry state it is today.


 Well aryayush this shows you have *ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA* what java is in the mobile scene .

As for performance , well java apps have great performance on mobile phones bcoz there r not many abstraction layers as is with desktop OS'es . 

On mobiles Java Runtime interacts directly with the hardware like an OS and communicates the results to the Host OS . Most developers use Java to code their apps bcoz it is supported on *ALL* the leading platforms out there .

If u didn't know , most of the set-top boxes , etc electronic components you use are themselves programmed in Java 

And most importantly , Java is a Very Very important language in Enterprise Level computing . for example , most databases use SQL as the markup language to query databases but ORACLE , the database leader uses JAVA as it's native database query language 

Any sensible developer uses Java to code his app so that it will run on ALL platforms and he won't have to learn each platform separately and code for it(talking of Mobile scenario here) .


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

arre bass karo bhaya ... itni matt maro bechare forum chodd dega


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice eye opener Zeeshan, but u didn't write it in a cool way. The UI of your post is not cool or animated .....how can arya read or understand something like this ....its beyond his level of understanding.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 2, 2007)

www.ilounge.com
Its a nice site for iStuff. They also have a good preview of iPhone there. A full review is promised soon.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

This just in....iPhone takes only $220 to manufacture the 8 GB Model.



> Unlike video game consoles, phones are typically profitable to manufacture from day one and it turns out that the iPhone is no exception -- far from it, in fact. *Teardown specialists at Portelligent claim that the 4GB iPhone runs Apple just $200 worth of components, while the 8GB adds an extra $20, not far off at all from iSuppli's slightly higher estimates from January.* Granted those tallies don't include the actual cost of assembling the device -- but even so,* those numbers are very far cries from the $500 and $600 asking prices at the register, leaving a healthy $299 and $379 respectively (of which an overwhelming majority are $379) for profit and miscellaneous costs.* Interestingly, Portelligent's unceremonious destruction of an iPhone in the name of research revealed no further proof that Hon Hai / Foxconn is the ODM responsible for assembling the darned thing.



Do we need any more proof that Apple extorts money from its customers


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2007)

Bhaiyya, how much does it cost MS to license a copy of Windows Vista? $2? The iPhone is not only hardware if that's what you were thinking. There's research and development which must be taken into account as well. Then there's warranty, support, and all that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Even if we take all that into account, they are still making 100% profit on iPhone & iPods. Should that be called justified too?


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

*Apple has 525,000 iFools in Three Days*



			
				reports said:
			
		

> It appears that all of the minuses stacked against the iPhone weren't enough to phase buyers who lined up days in advance to purchase the latest "it device" from Cupertino. Not even the $499 (4GB) and $599 (8GB) price tags were enough to keep Apple from selling around 525,000 iPhones from 6:00 PM Friday evening through close of business on Sunday.



*Source*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2007)

How do you know what is the worth of their work? They did put in a lot of effort into it... you can't put a price on that (well, maybe $500)...


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

arre sab lootte hain kaunsi nayee baat hai ... chodo aam khao gutli ka daam kahe dekhte ho


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2007)

Now I understand some Hindi...but that didn't make even little sense...aam is Mango right?


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

every one is a thug .... its nothing new .... why are u bothered about the cost of the mango enjoy it ... its a proverb in hindi which implies that dont bother about the price enjoy the bloody thing


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2007)

aaah... good one. this one goes for gx then. 

Cause I get like _at least_ a thousand free mangoes every year. Never pay for mangoes...and these are not those crappy ones you get in the market...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Software market is not hardware. 

The cost of software remains the same from day 1 of release. However the cost of hardware comes down with time as development costs & production costs decrease. Just have a look at the price at which Zune or Intel C2D was available at launch & the cost for which it comes today.

Apple product on the other hand always over charge. Goobi, the real hardware cost is $220 per unit. Suppose I add another $220 to it which includes all research & development cost for this one unit, & assembling costs, royalty, licensing fees etc. That still results in $440 only.

Suppose I add a profit of $50 here (profit already there in $440), this still is $490, Apple is still overcharging $110 & they will charge the same for the next 5 years as iPhone is At&T exclusive for 5 years.

aam ka naam mat lo, malihabad bagal main hi hai , I got 4 boxes of Mango at my home dacaying. I can't eat Mango juice in morning, mango pickle in evening, mango in afternoon & mango butter masala (imagination) in dinner.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, one thing common about all the iphone reviews out there... though as a phone it is much worse than any other out there, all the reviewers feels nearly the same about it..... a personal quote of Anand Lal Shimpi....



> But the end result is quite good.  The iPhone isn't perfect, I can tell you that now (for more reasons than only supporting Edge), but it's a huge step in the right direction.  At the same time it's a great product today and while not for everyone, its impact on the industry will be tremendous.



Read More here for an excellent persoanl review: 
*www.anandtech.com/gadgets/showdoc.aspx?i=3027


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This just in....iPhone takes only $220 to manufacture the 8 GB Model.
> Do we need any more proof that Apple extorts money from its customers



Hmm. All are in business for profit. MS, Apple and all.Do you think Digit mag cost Rs 125 or Rs 100 ? 

If business people start selling things at the same rate as they manufacture, then whats their profit ? 

Every product, may be hardware or software or anything, is sold for a profit, so I do not think there is any point comparing the manufacturing cost and selling cost.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Every business is for profit, keeping this thing in mind just have a look at iPhone per unit. 

Per unit for 8 GB model takes $220 to manufacture. I added 100% cost to it for the R&D costs, & everything else like licensing & royalty. Still it comes to be $440. This 100% cost included profit (the usual method of setting price of a product). Still Apple is charging more then what they should.

I even added $50 (which is a lot of money when it comes to profit margin per unit for an electronic device), still they are charging $110 more. Is this justified & ok?


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I even added $50 (which is a lot of money when it comes to profit margin per unit for an electronic device), still they are charging $110 more. Is this justified & ok?



1. Not OK - Ethical point of view

2. 100% ok (may be 120% ok lol) at business point of view

It is business, so point 2 goes in !

Long back, I talked to one of my friends who was workin in Coca-Cola. Some one at management level. He was telling me the cost of one bottle of coco-cola is less than Rs 1 !!

Now at what price they sell it ? Rs 8 ? or 10 ? How much % they get from the customer ?

This is same for all companies. When you start a company, you will also do the same, if its me, then I will do the same (unless it is a non-profit organization or something of that sort lol)



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The cost of software remains the same from day 1 of release.



Hmm, I am not that sure. Win XP price is same now as it was on the day 1 of release ?

Offtopic : Reliance charge Rs 1500 per month for unlimited internet through their data card. BSNL charge max (including rental) Rs.400 - for the same service. So its like 1/3 rd !! We can't justify Reliance but Anil Ambani will very easily justify it lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope your example of Reliance and BSNL tells you that Reliance charges more then BSNL for same thing. Yes they are trying to make profit, but for this they are overcharging customers, is that right?

I am not trying to say, what I might do, or might not do. It is about whether Apple always overcharging for there products justified?


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I am not trying to say, what I might do, or might not do. It is about whether Apple always overcharging for there products justified?



Oh no, I think this time I diverted the thread lol. Sorry !

Regarding the price, at a cusomer point of view, no we can't justify it.

But this is the same thing all companies do, no exceptions. Microsoft, Apple all these big companies does that. All overcharge their customers and Apple is also doing the same. Can't say Apple is the only company that overcharge its customers.

Regarding BSNL, evenif we blame them for everything, their rates are good. Coz they are not private company. But the main thing for Reliance is - profit . Simple !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you for understanding what I was trying to say.

Have a look at the profile & business methods of other phone companies in the same business as iPhone such as Nokia or SE. There is R&D, Royalty fees, licensing fees etc which even other companies pay but still despite of having more features then iPhone, the costs overall is lower then iPhone. The cost further reduces as time passes by. N95 when released in Lucknow was available for 35k, now it is for 30k.

Same way, Sansa E250 can now be bought for 4k.

However, despite of increased production & lower cost of manufacture iPod costs the same. The cost of Flash HD is lower then what it was 2 years ago, but still iPod Nano costs the same. Isn't this another example of Apple overcharging for there products? Shouldn't Apple reduce the costs over time.


----------



## Avatar (Jul 3, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Long back, I talked to one of my friends who was workin in Coca-Cola. Some one at management level. He was telling me the cost of one bottle of coco-cola is less than Rs 1 !!
> 
> Now at what price they sell it ? Rs 8 ? or 10 ? How much % they get from the customer ?



That's why I didn't do MBA  . It feels bad to loot people with business cheats.

Also I didn't do MBBS. Because i don't belong to any reserved catagory and at the same time i am not extraordinaryly brilliant to make my place in the few remaining seats.

Similarly , I never thought joining politics as i don't have any politically strong precursor in my family to save me from years of 'chamchagiri' before i reach any respectable post.


And for similar reasons , I never tried to be a movie hero as my dad never did a leading role in any bollywood flick. All current gen Bollywood stars are sons/daughters of movie stars. Hritik, Abhishek, fardeen, sanjay dutt, Sunny, bobby, etc etc etc . 


Also, i never tried to become xyz....... Are you still reading !!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

@ avatar

Abe tu hai kya phir


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2007)

@Avatar

LOL, eventhough it was offtopic, it was funny

Anyway, be 'something' if not XYZ

Or finally your parents will feel bad and will throw you out of home lol


----------



## Avatar (Jul 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ avatar
> 
> Abe tu hai kya phir


 
I am 'The One' . 
Or maybe ' The Other One' 

Ok i am tarey_g  , just having fun with new ID (I like Avatar the animated series  ) which i made after my exams completed. 

You,arya and even prakash no one has changed. Except andy, congrats for LSE. And what mav3 has become? gx!!!!  . 

everyone is enjoying (fighting) like before . Good times. Just don't hate each other because iphone is crap or Vista is way too overpriced and has Halo 2 crap game. No point in hating each other while Billy and El jobso are filling their bank accounts  .



			
				din said:
			
		

> @Avatar
> 
> LOL, eventhough it was offtopic, it was funny
> 
> ...


 
I am doing something (MCA)  . 
And ....... my ......... parents ......... love to kick me out.  .


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

finally din has joined he conversations ...


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL, No man, I always like such conversation. But I prefer to stay away from personal attacks and fights.

Meantime, any Digit members seen the iPhone in real yet ?

Nemi, any chance of a review from you ? If you ever read these threads ......


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

oye tarey_g ki haal hain for some time reading ur posts i thought u were an older member but the post count and date confused me but my hunch was right


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2007)

The big secret at apple (or the not so big secret) is that Apple views itself as a software company - Jobs at D interview.

So they are in fact selling the software that runs iPhone. They just like to make their own hardware as well...


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

now thats not a secret its a joke ... if he is a software maker then he has done a pathetic job at it ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Didn't Andy & Jobs himself said once that Apple is a hardware company & the OS is just a USP ? Jobs in D also said that "We are good at hardware, Microsoft is good at software".

Apple is making hardware like iMac, Mac Pro like a hardware OEM. Oh & other then those Workstation level softwares they make sans Aperture (its a joke compared to Lightroom)m rest of there software is a joke indeed. Mac OS X doesn't even has an uninstaller.

Oh wait, Bottom Apple is not a software company.

Goobi if u say Apple is a software company, then the one they are giving with iPhone is pathetic indeed. The weakest link in something which could have been the best phone out there. For gods sake the keyboard doesn't even tilts in landscape mode.


----------



## Avatar (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ Actually Goobi didn't say it. Jobs did


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Where did the salesman vanished? Job chor di kya 

Just saw this at Engadget Lolz



> Ok, fine, so in addition to the exhaustive iPhone review, we  thought it'd be fun to yin its yang and let everyone at Engadget who bought (or  at least spent some time with) an iPhone to have their say in a line or  two.
> 
> *Ben*: 9 / 10 - "I'd say as a mobile phone it ranks  highly, but it's not a 'smartphone'."
> 
> ...


----------



## iMav (Jul 4, 2007)

Chris said:
			
		

> Great in-the-box wow factor, terrible out-of-the-box wow factor.


 ... sahi bola bidu


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is Some More interesting info guys



> *Geeks Rush to Dismantle the iPhone
> 
> *  This time round, Apple's iPhone lives to tell a different kind of story...
> 
> ...


*SOURCE*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2007)

they'll soon hack into the firmware and make all the features available which are restricted by apple.. heck i even see a possibility of running linux on this phone! that will be a killer device!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

Lolz...you mean the uPhone 

Atleast linux on this device can bring Pidgin. But I wonder if they do it, will iPhone still work with AT&T?


----------



## iMav (Jul 4, 2007)

well the guys at anandtech showed the sim card slot what happens if i change the sim and redo the firmware


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2007)

obviously! if they hack into it... they'll unlock it too! not limiting it to jus at&t!!! yeah.. uphone... sounds cooler than iphone!!!  damn! apple has severely restricted such a wonderful piece of hardware.. its got so much horse power... but all the horses are tied up in the stables!!!

well, porting linux may not be easy due to multi touch... but then nothing is impossible!


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Like I said, the salesman starting so many iPhone threads & then getting pwned with the truth & facts out there is also stupid. But MacBoys just won't stop...Goobi, yaar u have a look. You say this phone is not for everyone. ok fine....then who the hell is this phone for ? someone who wants to use 8 GB Storage instead of 30 GB iPod Video to watch Videos


 
He says its not for evryone.. coz this fone is for fools & most of the ppl out here r not fools...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

iPhone like I have mentioned before is a wonderful hardware. So slim (ok it still big compared to W960i) but still it as a 620 MHz ARM CPU (why oh why didn't you also used the nVidia GeForce 6100 Mobile GPU Apple). Its just that *Apple has no idea how to make a Phone OS or software for phone.*

I doubt if the restrictions would be removed. iPhone is exclusive to AT&T till 2012, which means there is no need of hardware change. If they make software changes that would mean changing the whole plan & feature set which will need to be completed on a big scale. In that case what happens to those who bought it at startup.?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2007)

dude... who's speaking of official changes! i'm sure that will not happen till the specified exclusive time and it'll be tied to at&t... 


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iPhone is exclusive to AT&T *since* 2012


yeah officially it'll be at&t exclusive 'till' 2012.

i'm speaking abt unofficial hacking. once these phones are available in grey market and the firmware's hacked (mebbe in the form of adding new features or running linux or whatever) then enthusiast users can unlock this powerful 'crippled' device! once that happens i'm sure it'll be one heck of a device!! (of corz nothing can be done regarding the slimness....)


----------



## Avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

NOt off topic , and its funny

What Happens When a Zune and an iPod Have Sex?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea that Apple loves (read: screws) there customers so much. 

This just in.....iPhone Battery replacement will cost u just $85



> One of the early criticisms of the Apple iPhone was the lack of a user-replaceable battery. Apple received some negative press about their iPod's battery life, which prompted an official iPod battery replacement program.
> 
> Apple has similarly launched an iPhone Battery Replacement program, providing battery replacement for $79 plus $6.95 shipping.  The program requires a 3 business-day turn around for service.
> 
> iPodBatteryFaq.com notes that Apple is also offering an iPhone rental program for $29 if your iPhone requires service (for any reason, not just battery replacement).



In short, *if your battery dies after 400 charges,* which comes to about once each day, due to high battery requirements of iPhone as an iPod + WiFi etc, *you have to send your iPhone back to Apple, pay them $85 in total & you will get your iPhone back with new battery in 3 Apple Days with all the data wiped out.

*So consumer friendly & free & cheap & blah blah......

Apple : Always innovative.......for finding new ways to extort money from customers.

Oh, *just a note. Nokia N95 Battery on eBay is $20*


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 5, 2007)

$85 won't be big deal for iPhone owners. But what's that about the data being wiped out?!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: First review iPhone = iUseless*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *Even my freekin 2 years old K750i supports features better then iPhone*



I agree



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Some features? *It lacks basic features such as custom ringtone, Flash in browser* (even opera mobile has it) & much more. These *lack of features is what makes iphone = iUseless
> 
> *Oh I forgot, 2nd Salesman of Apple in the forum who is also a very big idiot who once tried to fit a Core 2 Duo in his Mac Pro, in the XEON socket
> 
> By the way, I should mention. Out of the 4 iPhone reviewers so far, 3 are Apple Macmen, named David Pogue, Walter S. Mossberg and Katherine Boehret, Steven Levy


in opera mobile for k750 how can we see flash ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

^^^ In Opera mini for K750i, we cannot. But in Opera for Symbian OS, we can see flash.

I can has Flash opera 



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> $85 won't be big deal for iPhone owners. But what's that about the data being wiped out?!



I was thinking. Once you buy songs from iTunes & copy to your iPod & iPhone, you cannot get it back from iPhone to computer without using some sort of hack program.

iTunes will allow you to download your already purchased songs only once in case your HD died.

But yeah, even I wonder, whats with wiping out whole data


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice to see this thread opened by Saurav!


----------



## faraaz (Jul 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ^^^ In Opera mini for K750i, we cannot. But in Opera for Symbian OS, we can see flash.
> 
> I can has Flash opera
> 
> ...



So if I buy songs for an iPhone, then give them to Apple for changing the battery, I basically have to buy them all again because of their content protection systems?


----------



## iMav (Jul 5, 2007)

its apple they got the best customer service, it even applies to the ipod and btw why are u looking at the songs beng wiped out ... look at the design and UI its so cool


----------



## faraaz (Jul 5, 2007)

@iMav: Yaar, tune to Apple ki izzat hi utaar di!


----------



## din (Jul 5, 2007)

Confused ..

The user can't sync their iPhone with iTunes ? In that case they can save all their data (email, photos, songs) and when they get their phone back, realod it ? 

Not possible ?


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2007)

ipod doesnt support reverse synchronisation. Song go into ipod and have all their name changed to 4 letter names and put in folders without out any order. You will need some program which renames files and arranges them in folders according to tags. Same maybe the case with iphone.


----------



## din (Jul 5, 2007)

Still confused ..

From Apple site - Regarding repair / damage / battery


> Will the data on my iPhone be preserved?
> No, the repair process will clear all data from your iPhone.  It is important to sync your iPhone with iTunes to back up your contacts, photos, email account settings, text messages, and more.



So we can backup all our data - according to Apple, so how come the iPhone user lose it ?

Also, as far as I know (I may be wrong), there are softwares to transfer iPod / iPhone contents to PC / Mac (which includes songs, video etc) so that we can have a backup. 

Please correct me if i am wrong ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 5, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> there are softwares to transfer "iPod" contents to PC / Mac (which includes songs, video etc) so that we can have a backup.


yeah but they are unofficial and not supported by apple.

and i dun think apple will make u buy ur songs again. i suppose it allows backup of licenses so that u may download again or who knows the iphone may acutally be able to transfer songs/videos to comp as backup (in a format which is not playable there but only on the iphone when transfered back). we dunno anything abe it. we can only speculate...

but i believe apple shud come out wid a new phone sync suite. itunes for managing "contacts, photos, email account settings, text messages etc." sounds awkward.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

Din said:
			
		

> So we can backup all our data - according to Apple, so how come the iPhone user lose it ?





			
				Apple said:
			
		

> No, the repair process will clear all data from your iPhone. It is important to sync your iPhone with iTunes* to back up your contacts, photos, email account settings, text messages*, and more.



1) Where does it says Songs bought from iTunes?



> and i dun think apple will make u buy ur songs again. i suppose it allows backup of licenses so that u may download again *or who knows the iphone may acutally be able to transfer songs/videos to comp as backup (in a format which is not playable there but only on the iphone* when transfered back). we dunno anything abe it. we can only speculate...



Right now, you cannot re-download a song u purchased from iTunes Music Store, unless you inform & get permission from Apple, that too due to some valid reason like system crash or dead hard disk.

If highlighted part is an option, then cool. 

I know some of my friends using iPods & they don't keep songs in there computer. They sync with iPod & then play the songs from iPod directly via iTunes. Although I gave them floola but not everyone is techy (especially those american idiots paying $600 for iPhone)



> but i believe apple shud come out wid a new phone sync suite. itunes for managing "contacts, photos, email account settings, text messages etc." sounds awkward.



 You just gave them idea for iSync for Windows . But anyway, they should rather acquire or outsource the development for iPhone Sync to some Windows Company.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2007)

iTunes can take backup of purchased music on a CD and restore it back.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup, you can make an Audio CD of 15 songs in iTunes. Good luck with multiple piles of CDs


----------



## Avatar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chk this , MadTV Nails Apple and Bush in One Skit  . Hilalious haha


----------



## din (Jul 5, 2007)

> 1) Where does it says Songs bought from iTunes?



True, but they are not elling people to buy the songs again too. So as infra_red_dude mentioned, some option may be there which we do not know.

Oh, any iPod user who bought songs from iTunes ? Ever had problems with iPod and gave it for repair ? I think they wil lbe ale to give us more details, I mean how it will work.

I do not think they will force the user to buy the same song again. But I am not 100% sure.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

Its Apple. always expect innovative way to extort money.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yup, you can make an Audio CD of 15 songs in iTunes. Good luck with multiple piles of CDs



All the backups are in original format that is .m4p. Infact it can be copied anywhere. Only thing is while playing those files again from backup the computer needs to be authenticated by the purchaser.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 5, 2007)

I still don't get what changing the battery has anything to do with wiping the memory. That kinda stuff happened in older Windows Mobile phones before WM5 where the memory was volatile and removing the battery wiped the memory clean.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> All the backups are in original format that is .m4p. Infact it can be copied anywhere. Only thing is while playing those files again from backup the computer needs to be authenticated by the purchaser.



Do tell us how, here in iTunes it only makes Audio CDs


> I still don't get what changing the battery has anything to do with wiping the memory.



Thats the Apple way of keeping things simple.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out a complete iPhone review here: *www.ilounge.com/index.php/ipod/review/apple-iphone-4gb-8gb/ 
Don't forget to check out the 'customer friendly' nature of Apple's Genius's on the eighth page of the review.


----------



## din (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, tired of reading all negative points about iPhone ?

LOL, now read a 'nice' biased review

Apple's iPhone: an initial (but in-depth) review


----------



## alienspiesu (Jul 5, 2007)

SE 960i is way betr than dis fone.. for only  SE lovers..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Do tell us how, here in iTunes it only makes Audio CDs


Tutorial Coming up . Strangely imageshack was down and I wasnt able to upload images to any place also  .


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 6, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Tutorial Coming up . Strangely imageshack was down and I wasnt able to upload images to any place also  .


Use Flickr Man n you won't need any other image hosing site again(or atleast 5 years from now)


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Do tell us how, here in iTunes it only makes Audio CDs.



Finally done.. here you go .. Backup All iTunes Purchase


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2007)

this just in ... no insurance on the iphone where as others do give insurance on the phone


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy.......abe seriously, what did Apple innovated with iPhone? More ways to extort customers.


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2007)

well thats wat my friend said just now ... hes in the us and told me he aint gonna buy the phone no matter what it has until there is insurance


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2007)

iPhone is a expensive paper weight which can play music/video and make calls


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 8, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> iPhone is a expensive paper weight which can play music/video and make calls



You couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 8, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> iPhone is a expensive paper weight which can play music/video and make calls


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 8, 2007)

This just in.....IM Comes to iPhone in the form of Trillian Astra



> Those hankering to get your chat on with that shiny new iPhone now have an option other than waiting 'til who knows when for a (potential) Apple update -- if you're cool with alpha software invading your handset, that is. According to Cerulean Studios', the Trillian Astra application has actually been "designed for iPhone, it doesn't just happen to work with it." The result is a polished interface that is "compact" and fit to the screen, meaning that you won't be dragging and moving windows in order to hold a decent text-based conversation. Currently, the software updates your contact list and message windows, and enables the sending and receiving of messages so long as your browser window is open. Interested? Curb your enthusiasm a bit, sign up to be an alpha tester, and exercise your patience "for the next few weeks."



Its like giving someone in hell, a glass of cold water


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 9, 2007)

I was just checking prices of cellphones at *www.wavetelmobiles.com. They are booking iPhones and i suddenly i noticed....there is no FM Radio on iPhone  Really how stupid can they get ?

*www.wavetelmobiles.com/show_coming_soon.php?id=APPLE iPHONE


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2007)

ya well thts coz steve jobs doesnt listen to fm ... and hence he wants his followers also shouldnt ... hence no fm in 5 genereations of the ipod and not in the iphone


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2007)

Andy once told me, Zune will not be allowed in India, if it has FM :d

& I said "ok , fine...so?"

What the hell , abe FM tuner for Mobile phones cost Rs 40 to incorporate in phones, Nokia & SE are even using FM integrated in the phone module too.

Seriously, *iPhone has no reason to buy it, but so many reasons not to buy it.* You judge this by the point that *even the salesman said he will buy iPhone 2.0 *while he was preaching iPhone from the time it was unvailed in Jan. I wasen't wrong at that time when I said iPhone will be good as a PMP but pathetic as a phone, I am still saying this,,,,,& i m not wrong.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2007)

^^yes u r correct  & leavin out the fanboys i dont think anyone else in a correct state of mind would buy this phone


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2007)

> leavin out the fanboys


Damn you! Now I can't even argue in a rational way for me wanting to buy this phone....



> And On the 6th day, God created MANchester united



Wasn't it the second day that he created the chel*SEA* and ocean?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Wasn't it the second day that he created the chel*SEA* and ocean?


that aint correct man the word should have started with "chel"


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2007)

aah. My mistake. I was dancing around in glee for what I found... forgot the proper syntax..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> aah. My mistake. I was dancing around in glee for what I found... forgot the proper syntax..


 

*www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2151961,00.asp

nice article esp. the ending. check it out


----------



## aryayush (Jul 10, 2007)

*“Inspired.”*
“My overall thought,” remarks Larry Magid (CBSNEWS.com), “is that the iPhone’s software represents a truly remarkable accomplishment. Sure, the device’s ultra thin case and large 3.5 inch display are nice touches, but what really stands out is the user interface that can best be described as inspired.”


*“A Quantum Leap.”*
“On first inspection, Apple appears to have made a quantum leap in terms of mobile handset usability.” The iPhone, the staff writers at tech.co.uk say, is “making the idea of the PDA sexy again,” offering “an elegant solution for the 21st Century handheld.” Enthusing over the onscreen keyboard, they write that “The iPhone keyboard is ‘intelligent’ in that it prevents and corrects mistyped words, a feature that’s bound to find favor with many. Find out more in our article: Why the iPhone keyboard rocks.”


*“Apple’s Simple, Versatile iPhone Changes the Game”*
“After all the ink that’s been spilled describing, previewing and hyping the Apple iPhone, does it deserve the attention? I’d have to say yes,” reports Ryan Kim (San Francisco Chronicle). “The lure of the iPhone is that it makes you want to use it. It’s actually fun. Do we say that about any phones? Hardly. It’s not really the physical design, which is a marvel of simplicity. It’s what happens when you pick it up and use it. There is nothing intimidating about it. Rather, it’s inviting.” “The cell phone, the most personal of technology devices,” Kim concludes, “has just gotten a whole lot more personal.”


*“The Best Phone that Anybody Has Ever Made.”*
“Steve Jobs has said, repeatedly, that this is the best iPod that Apple has ever made, and it is. It’s also the best phone that anybody has ever made,” says Lev Gossman (Time). “The user interface,” Grossman marvels, “is crammed with smart little touches — every moment of user interaction has been quietly stage-managed and orchestrated, with such overwhelming attention to detail that when the history of digital interface design is written, whoever managed this project at Apple will be hailed as a Michelangelo, and the iPhone his or her Sistine Chapel.”


*“It Feels Like You Are Holding the Future”*
“Apple has succeeded in crafting a unique phone that is superior [to] everything else on the market,” remarks Stuff.tv. “In one great leap Apple has rewritten the rules for mobile web browsing, invented a completely new touch-sensitive interface, and evolved the iPod. In the hand, the iPhone oozes sexiness; its wide, high-resolution screen is encircled by a halo of chrome and wrapped on its back side by cool brushed metal. When you hold it, it’s thinner and lighter than pictures would suggest: it feels like you are holding the future.” And Stuff.tv awarded iPhone a five star rating.


*“Like a Star Trek Gadget Come to Life”*
Shortly after activating his new iPhone, Michael DeAgonia (Computerworld.com) received his “ first phone call. A few moments after that, I got another. I was able to swap between calls, merge them, put them on hold, and separate them without hassle. Other phones, of course, do that as well. What’s the difference here? The multitouch screen and interface. I can confirm what early reviewers have already pointed out: it works like magic.” The iPhone, DeAgonia indicates, “ isn’t a collection of features, it’s a well-thought-out multi-function device with functions bound together by a drop-dead simple, drop-dead gorgeous interface. The sum is more than the parts.”


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah! ...arya, back to his beloved salesmanship. Just that the normal sane users do not believe what the internet links say & like to use something in person.

Oh!, I forgot....Just look at the UI, It looks so cool


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2007)

arya  man its really hard for any sane man not to laugh at u


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 10, 2007)

Some more reviews:

1. PC Magazine: Overall - Very good *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2082361,00.asp

Bottom Line:
possibly the most fun we've ever had with a handheld device. It browses the Web like a champ. Yet as a voice phone and a messaging device, it's a loser. The iPhone is full of contradictions.

Pros:
Fun new interface for navigating multimedia. Huge screen looks amazing. Terrific Web browser. Syncs well with PCs and Macs. YouTube function is great. Functions flow seamlessly into each other. Built-in speaker for voice calling and music.

Cons:
Poor business e-mail and PIM connectivity. Bad audio quality on phone calls. Tons of "GSM buzz" on nearby speakers. Virtual keyboard hard to type on. No phone functionality with iPod speaker docks. No FM radio

2. Engadget reviews: (No rating number)
It's easy to see the device is extraordinarily simple to use for such a full-featured phone and media player. Apple makes creating the spartan, simplified UI look oh so easy -- but we know it's not, and the devil's always in the details when it comes to portables. To date no one's made a phone that does so much with so little, and despite the numerous foibles of the iPhone's gesture-based touchscreen interface, the learning curve is surprisingly low. It's totally clear that with the iPhone, Apple raised the bar not only for the cellphone, but for portable media players and multifunction convergence devices in general.

But getting things done with the iPhone isn't easy, and anyone looking for a productivity device will probably need to look on. Its browser falls pretty short of the "internet in your pocket" claims Apple's made, and even though it's still easily the most advanced mobile browser on the market, its constant crashing doesn't exactly seal the deal. The iPhone's Mail app -- from its myriad missing features to its un-integrated POP mail experience to its obsolete method of accessing your Gmail -- makes email on the iPhone a huge chore at best.

For us, the most interesting thing about the iPhone is its genesis and position in the market. Apple somehow managed to convince one of the most conservative wireless carriers in the world, AT&T (then Cingular), not only to buy into its device sight-unseen, but to readjust its whole philosophy of how a device and carrier should work together (as evidenced by the radically modernized and personalized activation process). Only a few days after launch it's easy to see June 29th as a watershed moment that crystalized the fact that consumers will pay more for a device that does more -- and treats them like a human being, not a cellphone engineer. Imagine that.

3. Cnet Reviews: *reviews.cnet.com/smart-phones/apple-iphone-4gb/4505-6452_7-32180293.html
Having trouble with cut and paste...

Arun


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2007)

@ arun

Noooooo, what r u doing. Don't post the truth. You will call upon the wraith of Macboys & Salesman. Run, Hide....duck, escape...get out of here before they throw Apple's at u with there iCannon. 

I wonder, not a single Europian source has reviewed iPhone


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2007)

they havnt tasted it yet ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2007)

Lolz...I think Arya should read his own links too....wonder why he forgot to post these.

*What Could Sink the iPhone*



> *Cost*
> At $500 a pop and $60 a month for the cheapest flavor of service, plus  various taxes and fees, the iPhone will cost at least $2,000 over the course  of a two-year contract.





> Steve Jobs and Co. proudly boosted the device's promised battery life  recently, claiming it will offer 24 hours of audio playback or 8 hours of  talk time. Early reviews score the iphone's battery high compared to many  competing phones'. But when consumers use the device as an iPod for hours at  a time, watching videos from YouTube and listening to their favorite songs,  they might be surprised to find the gadget drooping when they're expecting  an important call. There's a precedent for problems with Apple batteries, as  many who owned an early iPod model know all too well.





> *Carrier*
> AT&T has been bulking up, spending billions in recent years to speed up its  EDGE data network, its call capabilities and its 3G, high-speed data system.  But the iPhone won't work on AT&T's 3G network, and early reviews question  whether AT&T's slower edge network will hurt the speed of the iphone's web  browsing.





*The iPhone: What the Critics Say*

Europians & Indians think before they buy anything. Americans just buy anything without thinking.

Oh, some indian salesman also follow the same rule. They will buy anything frooty.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 10, 2007)

@arya: Dude, you should know a lost cause when you see one. The iPhone is a piece of $hit...you HAVE to see that, the way its been fubar'd by your Apple...

Give it up...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2007)

Faraaz, how could u. You can't say that, *he is a loyal, unpaid salesman of Apple* still trying to get a Job in crApple as a Mac genius & he will prove to you that *viral marketing is everything. Nobody requires knowledge of how computers work to sale Mac*, who cares....just look at the outer shell & UI, the first impression of Mac is really good, but once someone buys it & goes home....its a different story 

Plz....don't expect this kid to downplay crApple, he will feel bad if he does that. 

Lolz...even I am an nVidiot & Winman but I bash both of them where they deserve. In case of Apple, just look at the UI it looks so cool


----------



## faraaz (Jul 11, 2007)

"Just look at the UI...it looksso cool " ... haha..man, I LOL everytime I see that on these forums, either by you or iMav...

THAT should be your sig, not all that kabab & paratha stuff...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

lolz...nah, actually we just mentions the good thing of iPhone all over, you know we Windows guys don't like to hide the fact, we give the "Get the facts" thing.

So, its a fact. Just look at the UI it looks so cool. Thats it...there is nothing else cool about it.

Apple should have made the hardware & outsourced the iPhone software part to Microsoft . Apple has no idea how to make software.


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2007)

they only know nature ... a half eaten apple, tiger, leopard, panther ... what not .... jobs seems to have a zoo at his house


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^^ lolz...could be. He makes the animals wear shiny cloths too.....Hey Jobs, ever wondered why those cats have furry skin. They don't need shiny cloths.

I was using Opera Mini 4 beta just now in my K750i & noticed one thing. In Mini Mode, while opening a web page all the ads are blocked or removed by Opera. In Zoomed mode, the ads are shown. I can also disable to load images if I am on a Pay-per-kb plan like BSNL in which I save money.

No such thing in iPhone crapfari 3.0. 

Oh wait, it has no support for Flash & JAVA. My god, Apple cult will come here & say "Apple saved the world by releasing a JAVA free & Flash free browser" & they will look crapfari look good instead,


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't know why...but something happens when such comments are made. I seriously don't understand why. Its not like its affecting my life in any way. I'm going to use a mac whether you'll like it or not. But still, there's this temperature that rises in my blood. And I'm talking serious here. 

And the weird thing is, I honestly see the iPhone as revolutionary. I think the UI...its so cool yet functional. I think its great. I just don't understand how someone can call this phone 'crap'....I just don't. 

I guess I'm far away from the state of mind Gautham Buddha was...must not be like this.


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> phone


 that is the crap part of the device


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

Goobi, this is a tech forum & just like Salesman won't stop preaching his holy fruit, we won't stop showing the flaws. Hey, don't u show & mock the flaws of Windows? Do we get angry, no we say the truth & facts why that flaw is there & it should be fixed.

You said Windows has a flaw, no inbuilt support for PDF. I told u why, to which u never replied cos u were not ready to understand why Windows cannot provide inbuilt support for PDF. Microsoft did not make PDF.

This is how the forum is like, u like Mac, well no one is stoping u from using it. Just don't rant about your products being the best cos it is not without its flaws. 

iPhone - Phone = Best Flash based iPod out there.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2007)

First of all I've not mocked Windows. Windows does have its plus points like Gaming, upgrading hardware, and wider hardware support. 

Anyway, getting back to the iPhone topic, tell me seriously. Isn't this a great product which doesn't deserve being called "iCrap"? Just because it has a two year contract with AT&T and does not have flash or MMS, doesn't mean it isn't one cool device. And there are so many who think the same way. And what's wrong with the phone part? 

As for PDF functionality not being built into Windows, who's fault is that? The end user does not give a sh1t what goes behind the scenes. As long as it can be used. At least if they had built Silverlight into the OS with similar functionality, then maybe they had something. And its not like Apple has made PDF.

And where oh where did I rant? I was just wondering why I feel like that when negative comments are passed.


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2007)

ah! if ur talking abt end user and whos fault is it then i as an end user with some senses would blame adobe for their arrogance and lack of thought for their customers

o! yeah i mean wats wrong with a 'multimedia' fone in 2007 which costs like around 500$ and it doesnt have vdo rec., no mms, no a2dp support ya not to mention no flash ... and it requires u to compulsorily buy an at&t pack even to listen to music ... na its a seriously cool device u know why ... coz its got a half eaten apple at its back and just look at the ui its so cool


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

> Anyway, getting back to the iPhone topic, tell me seriously. Isn't this a great product which doesn't deserve being called "iCrap"? Just because it has a two year contract with AT&T and does not have flash or MMS, doesn't mean it isn't one cool device. And there are so many who think the same way. And what's wrong with the phone part?



Goobi, you are paying $500 for a phone, which provides less features then a motorola Q which costs $99 only  & still you say that the "Phone" is good. Holy.....really, ignorance is bliss for macboys.

*U r right, iPhone is not iCrap, it is iUseless.* Just look at the UI it looks so cool. *Functionality ko mar goli....gun main deta hun. *As long as it looks beautiful people can always buy this. Oh & they will also buy a SE K550i or Nokia 6300 cos that will allow them to use phone function.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2007)

@Milind, I thought you were above this sort of childishness. Let these guys spout whatever they wish to. Just enjoy life. (Can't you see all this is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy Apple products for whatever reason!)


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

who wants to buy a cell fone in 2007 tht cant rec vdos, cant send mms, cant support a2dp, cant play music w/o activation of a pack  .... jealousy ...  even the ipod would have been cheaper sorry not the ipod the iphone wouldv been cheaper i wouldnt gone for it ....  ... who would waste his father's hard earned money ona half eaten featureless apple  ... jealousy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 12, 2007)

@ arya

Ya, i m very jealous. Why, just why can't I waste my money on this. I so wanna buy this phone, then a W960i too to do real phone work. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I want this iBrick 

Oh wait, in real world I earn my own money & don't rely on my fathers money to brag about a gadget I bought.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 12, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> THAT should be your sig, not all that *kabab & paratha* stuff...


 i presume you haven't tasted kebab prantha's of lucknow yet


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

*Apple is also offering a loaner iPhone for $29 while the gadget is under repair.*

Harvey Rosenfield, founder of the Santa Monica, Calif.-based consumer watchdog group that wrote the letter last week, contends the iPhone's battery and repair costs should have been clearly disclosed earlier. The company outlined its cellular service rates and many other features of the iPhone in advance of its launch, which drew snaking lines around stores across the country.
*
''Some of them might be waking up now,'' Rosenfield said, ''wondering who they got in bed with.''* <-- 1 of the best description of the iphone


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> they only know nature ... a half eaten apple, tiger, leopard, panther ... what not .... jobs seems to have a zoo at his house


 
I read this somewhere and its damn funny  .

What will be the next Apple OS after this all Tiger , panther, leopard , etc 

'MAC OS : Pussy'  

Thatz what will be left in the cat family .


----------



## faraaz (Jul 16, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I read this somewhere and its damn funny  .
> 
> What will be the next Apple OS after this all Tiger , panther, leopard , etc
> 
> ...



Best...Post...EVER!!! 

1 million imaginary reps for you!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Can't you see all this is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy Apple products for whatever reason!


 
If it is a joke... its damn funny and i laugh on it  

If it was not , then i laugh on you  

No matter what , you made me laugh. thx 


btw, the matter of someone spending his fathers money or not should not be included in this debate. imo


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

> btw, the matter of someone spending his fathers money or not should not be included in this debate. imo



Ok . Then I will just laugh at him for his stupdity like

Arya : Steve Jobs said JAVA Sux, that means means Java sux. End of story. Period. Nobody should dare go against something El Jobso said. El Jobso is god, if he says we should buy iPhone, then we should buy it. Who cares for MMS, IM, application, DivX, Flash, JAVA......its an iPhone, that is enough....CAN'T U SEE THE LETTER I


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2007)

^^ gx small i not big i


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

na na, Caps lock means shouting. Thats what Macboys do, if you give them a rational & proper reason not buy a Mac or Apple product, they jump at u shouting with a gun saying "abe khareedta hai ki nahi"


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 16, 2007)

iPhone v1.0 Bugs - *www.applehound.com/node/104


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^ what the....how can Apple iPhone OS X have bugs?


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2007)

arre woh bugs nahi hai ... features hai ...


----------



## faraaz (Jul 16, 2007)

Why you care about bugs?? They are nasty rumors spread by Windows PC losers because they are jealous!! Just look at the UI! Its so cool! :d


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 16, 2007)

Duhh..Stop Repeating same stuff like a parrot 

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/9069/stfu7qjaf8.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh its ok rakesh, we won't repeat it, but just look at the UI, it Looks so cool


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there any site listing all the pros and cons of the iPhone ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

To be precise, this thread


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2007)

This is the last thread you should look for pros and cons. Cause no one in this thread has used an iPhone to comment on it. Its like we are all talking about how it feels to 'boink Carmen Electra....when none of us has...


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ ah now after trying everything to prove that the iphone is what its not ur back to what u guys used to say abt the os x ... first try and then come .... goobi we already said that thrs no point wasting 500$ to 'try' the iphone coz the features arent gonna change (of v1) if the phone will come in my hands or my friend's hands or gx's hands

its still not gonna have vdo rec., no a2dp, no flash, no ipod w/o activation ... so it actually doesnt matter whether we use it or not coz what ever is being said is said by people who have used it ...

u point out the good we point out the facts ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

@goobi 

Onida : Nothing but the truth 

iMav is right, whatever we discussed here are facts scattered all over the net by those who are using it. If you can't believe them, well....pay the lad $500 to buy it.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2007)

Still.....Carmen Electra was one of the best I've had... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2007)

Maddox Strikes back

*duggmirror.com/apple/The_iPhone_is_a_piece_of_****_and_so_is_your_face/?u=iphone


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2007)

68 bugs found in iphone 

*www.applehound.com/node/104


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2007)

Nah those are features not bugs 

Yo, I am back. Thanx Mehu


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

ya os x cant have bugs ... it can only hav features 

good to see u back gx  ... power of democracy can over rule dictatorship


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> good to see u back gx  ... power of democracy can over rule dictatorship



Yipeeeee, I second that.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2007)

cool welcome back to gx


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2007)

*iPhone freed from contractual obligations*

The iPhone is easily the most talked about piece of consumer electronic for 2007. For such a popular and mainstream product, the iPhone is surprisingly inaccessible with the requirement of a two-year activation contract with AT&T totalling more than $1,400. However, it would only be a matter of time before phone hackers would find a way around that.

The group iPhone Dev Wiki has discovered a way to partially unlock the device so that it will work with any AT&T or Cingular SIM card without the need for the exclusive new contract, details a post made on Gizmodo.

The iPhone hackers have apparently spent days disassembling firmware within the device in hopes of completely opening access. Although the iPhone may now run outside of the exclusive contract, the phone is still dependent on the AT&T network. What the hackers have accomplished is to allow the iPhone to run on any previous contract, including those on corporate accounts.

“Using iASign, you'll be able to activate existing AT&T and Cingular Sims without signing a new contract,” wrote the hackers on the Wiki page. The hackers added that they have confirmed the hack to also work with virtual operators such as 7-11 wireless.

“As a side note, we'd like to clarify that we are not even close on giving up the full unlocking, as reported on some websites. We're still up and running, but we won't comment on a possible time line. If the unlocking is possible we'll eventually find it, so stay tuned,” the Wiki page update concluded.

Detailed on HackTheiPhone.com are 18 steps in hacking the iPhone to accept other SIM cards. The process documented requires iTunes and an Intel-based Mac.

Earlier this month, the iPhone was hacked to expose full console access, allowing for file transfer. Other hacks include brute-forcing the iPhone's internal system passwords and the ability to activate parts of the iPhone without going through AT&T.


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Is there any site listing all the pros and cons of the iPhone ?



This is an exclusive *"List all problems of iPhone without seeing it in real"* thread. Mostly listing all negative points, problems and features that are missing.

If you want to read some unbiased reviews by some people "really used" the phone, do not waste your time here in thinkdigit forum. You will not find any good thread that lists all pros and cons of iPhone.

There are a lot of good reviews that lists pros and cons out there, google for it.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2007)

*“A Great Mobile Phone”*

Calling its user interface “simplicity itself,” Bob LeVitus (Houston Chronicle) praises iPhone. “It’s easier to use than any phone before it, and it introduces a fantastic new feature known as “Visual Voicemail,” which lets you browse through all of your voice messages on screen and listen to them in any order.” As an iPod, LeVitus adds, iPhone offers “the best video functionality ever in an iPod. Everything — movies, TV shows, photos, video podcasts, and album art — looks absolutely fantastic on the high-res display.” And “speaking of screens, iPhone’s is huge, gorgeous, and touch-sensitive,” providing “rich, deeply saturated colors at an ultra-high resolution which adds up to a sharp picture.”


*“Serious Business Apps Arriving for iPhone”*

According to David Needle (internetnews.com), customers of NetSuite’s “on-demand, integrated business management applications” are already using iPhone to take advantage of its web-based services. It was “Apple putting Safari on the iPhone [that] made it a simple process” for the company to extend service to iPhone customers, says Sean Rollings, NetSuite’s senior director of product marketing. Using the built-in Safari browser, says Rollings, “ ‘salespeople will be able to get a lot of their work done on an iPhone. You have the ability to check inventory for the availability of a product and get an answer in real time.’”


*Owners Overwhelmingly Happy with iPhone*

“iPhone buyers have no regrets,” says Edward C. Baig (USA Today). Baig spoke with Jason Kramer, the chief strategy officer of Interpret, a market research firm that conducted a survey of recent iPhone purchasers. The study found that “90% of 200 owners said they were ‘extremely’ or ‘very’ satisfied with their phone. And 85% said they are ‘extremely’ or ‘very’ likely to recommend the device to others.” The findings, says Kramer “are ‘pretty much off the charts.’”


*The Most Successful Product Intro of the 21st Century*

“Apple’s iPhone could emerge as the most successful product introduction of the 21st century, new research suggests.” Conducted by Lightspeed Research, “the research findings are staggering,” reports Jonny Evans (Macworld). “Nearly 90 percent” of the respondents had heard about iPhone, and 32% of those who didn’t already own one intend to purchase one. In a separate survey, Lightspeed Research also learned that “nearly half of those who would like to own an iPhone stated that the benefits of having music, movie, internet and wireless all in one was the top reason.”


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2007)

but the iphone sucks i herd people wating outside he apple store and making camps! those people are insane crazy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2007)

@ arya

Ah! still trying to justify iPhone by copy pasting links from all over the net . Thats called loyal idiocity. 

This just in, *iPhone Nano in works

*This was bound to happen. Whose gonna buy such a useless & expensive phone.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 20, 2007)

The amount of forced enthusiasm you have for a commercial product is directly proportional to how big of an as5hole you are. - Maddox


----------



## technoraja (Jul 22, 2007)

My God was it so bad I liked to get my hands on it but I think itz time to say bye to my dream. Thank you for that info....


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

*iPhone's Security Breached Loading Web Page, Complete Control Over Data and Calls*

Right after the first Hello World app, the New York Times is now reporting that security firm Independent Security Evaluators has discovered the first flaw in iPhone's security, taking "complete control" over all data and call capabilities by using a simple Web page, apparently just loading it and without any user intervention whatsoever. Video demonstration after the jump

*url*

the point id like to make here is not that the iphone is vulnerable but the famed os x that the salesman was jumping around and also more than once said that i want to buy the iphone coz of os x is vulnerable if the hackers train their eyes there ...

PS: so please anti-MS mac sales executives stop bragging abt ur OS's security it is as vulnerable if not more


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> *gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking/iphon...mplete-control-over-data-and-calls-281190.phpthe point id like to make here is not that the iphone is vulnerable but the famed os x that the salesman was jumping around and also more than once said that i want to buy the iphone coz of os x is vulnerable if the hackers train their eyes there ...
> 
> PS: so please anti-MS mac sales executives stop bragging abt ur OS's security it is as vulnerable if not more



1st he is not a sales executive , he is not even a salesman yet, Still trying to get the job in Apple Store.

2nd, the first rule of marketing : Show the customer what he wants to see, covered in a good UI. Apple threatens those security firms or white hat hackers who find flaws in there OS, so that people stay unaware that Mac OS X has flaws, while Apple can mock Windows like "114000 Virus on a PC". Apple knows that the only thing they have is a good UI which sales, nothing functional. I wonder what Macboys use when they get a Job in Mumbai Stock exchange.

3rd, Lolz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Apple threatens those security firms or white hat hackers who find flaws in there OS.....


believe it or not, but what is said above is true. i've read that numerous times (of corz thru credible sources) that ppl who've found exploits in mac os haf been threatened... many haf got not jus plain jane threats but death threats too! i'm not posting this or claiming this or referring to this point as right now i don't haf the links to these. but nevertheless jus mentioning it as i've myself read it. i know ppl will flame me for this.

secondly, jus look at the video posted here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63668

it seems opera is quite optimistic abt java support in iphone. listen to the last few lines.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 23, 2007)

@ Anirudh

What r u saying, u r lieing, Apple doesn't do that. Steve Jobs is God, he is El jobso, he can't be wrong. Steve Jobs said JAVA sux, means JAVA sux.....didn't the salesman tought anything 

Just plane lies spread arround by Windows & Linux users. Apple can't do anything wrong.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

wondering why the salesman is refraining from replying here ... oh yes he already has his foot down his throat  and 





			
				unpaid apple salesman said:
			
		

> Can't you see all this is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy Apple products for whatever reason!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2007)

Salesman...heheh. This time it really cracked me up...


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Jul 24, 2007)

I will say SE p910i


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ arre i will say 6600 with the numerous third party applications much better in productivity


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 24, 2007)

W960i....Oh yeah


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 24, 2007)

ummm, eh my phone has fm!! cool enough


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2007)

*Activate Your iPhone Without Contract Using som software that starts with an 'i'*

Now this is the easiest way to activate ur 6th gen wi-fi enabled touch screen ipod .... 

presenting a software thats patches the device to use without having an at&t pack ... search the net for it ...

gizmodo

thanx charang


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2007)

iMav no offence but... Didnt you just posted a Patching trick!!! remember what hapend to gx :s


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 24, 2007)

ya don't post it here , ppl can search . And those who can not ,really deserve the iphone.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2007)

Apple falls on lower then expected iPhone sales           
Written by Nermin Hajdarbegovic    
Wednesday, 25 July 2007 09:14 




AT&T claims 146 thousand on first weekend 


AT&T got 146 thousand new subscribers during the first weekend of iPhone sales. The number is impressive, but it's far lower than the first estimates which ranged from 500 to 700 thousand. Since AT&T is the exclusive iPhone distributor, these numbers should paint a very accurate image of iPhone sales.

Investor's weren't pleased either, and Apple shares dropped around 4 per cent yesterday. It's nothing unusual to see inaccurate estimates, but it looks like the analysts really did a lousy job on this one. They're only human, and as such they are not immune to FUD and hype. 

All things considered, even this is a good result, since Apple and AT&T managed to sell 146 thousand phones at $2000 a piece in just a weekend.

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2122&Itemid=1

Apple seemed to be way too optimistic abt their pricey phone


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2007)

First weekend = 1 and half day.

AT&T had their system flooded so most people couldn't activate their phones even after 5 days. There's also the fact that these activations do not include the earlier AT&T customers, many of whom went in for the iPhone. 

Leaving that aside, I hope that they don't do so well in the US so that there's surplus and they start dumping them phones in India for a cheaper price. Me wants one!


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*iPhone Can Now Serve Web Pages, Run Python, Open Source Apps*

hacker NerveGas and the people at #iphone-shell have built Apache, Python and other Open Source apps for the iPhone. Yes, your *iPhone can now be a Web Server *and do all sort of 1337 things. This also means that third-party applications for iPhone will happen no matter what. People, Doom could be just around the corner.

The working installations, created using iPhone-hacking-genius Nightwatch's toolchain, include a working Apache installation, Pytho and "a growing binary kit including routing tools, vim, curl, and much more." The binaries can be downloaded from the iPhone Web Wiki web page, but keep in mind that these are only indicated for technical-oriented people, not consumers.

*Source*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

^^So now this proves iPhone can do much more then what was on the paper. Only thing is that apple didnt want to give these features. Im wondering if apple deleberately kept these features off from iPhone. 

hmmm I feel something fishy here.. Create a phone and lock out all its features.. let the users buy it .  Later after a few months add some more (Read "unlock" ) features and sell it again with the tag "MORE FEATURES" . This is pure marketing trick.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*“As time passes, the iPhone is still a gem.”*

“I’m closing in on 30 days as an iPhone user and am still impressed,” reveals Bob LeVitus (Houston Chronicle). Now his “one and only phone,” he uses “it all day for music, telephone, Internet access, contacts and appointments, and I have yet to run out of juice before 9 p.m.” Levitus enjoys the map application and thinks the “built-in Safari Web browser is terrific. When the TV commercials tell you iPhone offers the real Internet, they’re not kidding.” In fact, LeVitus confesses that “after living with this review unit for almost a month, I can’t imagine living without one. So when the review unit goes back to Apple, I’m buying one.”


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

@charan 

obviously, this is how Apple extorts comsumers & salesman justifies this by saying "whats the problem in paying high price? Just look at the UI,it looks so cool"  

iPhone has no JAVA & MMS & arya said those features are bad, cos Jobs said so. However if tomorrow apple provides these feature Salesmen will be the first one to say " they were always going 2 be relesed, thanx 2 Apple. now buy what should have been thr for free"


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

no vdo recording & a2dp are most stupid 'features' that jobs could have come up with welll its all in the name of innovation


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Wait a minute!!!!... If apple says "Real Internet Experience" how many webpages can it load? I hope atleast javascrits work in that. Our own Digit forum uses javascripts. and sorry to ask but does safari support anykind of flash plugin? ok I know that one can watch youtube videos but I feel its a completely different application and not on safari browser.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

Safari has no support for Flash or JAVA.

Javascript is supported


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

those are not needed to surf the internet those are useless web technologies that shouldnt exist


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Safari has no support for Flash or JAVA.
> Javascript is supported



I want to browse youtube on safari's 'REAL INTERNET"  . 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> those are not needed to surf the internet those are useless web technologies that shouldnt exist



Yea those are really outdated we dont need it. Safari supports "REAL INTERNET"  I can browse static HTML pages all day long 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> no vdo recording



Who needs video recording? I dont want, I will take pictures of the happy moments of my family I dont want to record a video for that  . thats enough for me , may be if my brother is also in the same place he might take a video shot of that in his 6000 bucks Samsung E250 phone. 

I dont want to send all those photos I took to my friends through MMS.

But yea my pocket will have a huge hole. But I will have a BIG GRIN  on my face .... Just Look at ..... ok forget it .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

@ Charan...nah U* can't send pics or files taken from your iPhone to any other phone via bluetooth*. It will copy to iTunes library only, & can't be shared like a normal picture does.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

r u serious abt that ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup, *you can't share files with iPhone over bluetooth to any phone or other iPhones.*

The only thing you can use the bluetooth in iPhone is for the handsfree. It will not even sync with computer over bluetooth.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

What about the reverse? can iPhone be searched from other devices? ho and can you connect to a mac from bluetooth?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

> hoW and can you connect to a mac from bluetooth?



You can't. iPhone doesn't support OBEX protocol which is the most basic thing of any bluetooth phone because of which it can't transfer files over to other phones. Or maybe it is there, but disabled.

To connect to a computer whether a PC or Mac use the iPhone dock.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

now i would liek to ask every1 whether what we are saying is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy Apple products for whatever reason! or the products are really overpriced and not upto the mark :roll:


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> thats enough for me , may be if my brother is also in the same place he might take a video shot of that in his 6000 bucks Samsung E250 phone.


 
E250 is nice value for money , i am using it with 1gig of micro sd.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 26, 2007)

iPhone doesn't support OBEX?? That's news to me...man, my ANCIENT 6600 supports OBEX...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 26, 2007)

Faraaz, iPhone is 5 years ahead of the time according to Apple.  . 5 years from now you won't send someone standing next to u a file via bluetooth, you will mail him, then he will check the mail on his phone to download that File 

Apple : Always innovating useless ways to waste technology.

I wonder, why is bluetooth given if it is only for the handsfree. Besides, you can always add these features to iPhone. Either install Linux on it or hack the firmware or simply Pay Apple $100 for iPhone OS X 10.6 which they will release, enabling video recording & JAVA.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

The last person who should be talking about overpriced software is a Windows user.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The last person who should be talking about overpriced software is a Windows user.


Nah, actually it should be the Multimedia Authers who buy 3Ds Max for $3500 or Final Cut Pro for $500 if you are buying it run on Mac 

Just an eye opener arya.

Windows XP Pro released in 2001 = $300.
Mac OS X 10.0 released in 2001 = $130
10.1 = free
10.2 = $130
10.3 = $130
10.4 = $130

Yeah, Charging for service packs in indeed cheeper then charging once for an OS & then providing free service packs. Besides, to run Mac OS X u need a Mac, so another sales of Mac for Apple. On the other hand, Windows users can run XP on pentirum 3 500 MHz too...

The TCO of Windows is much cheeper then that of Mac.

Anyway, back to topic. *Arya, do u justify if Apple charges $100 to enable those features in iPhone which should have been there from Day 1? *Assuming that Apple will charge for it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2007)

did i read some 1 saying that windows or MS softwares are over priced :roll: o! well i guess all this is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy MS products for whatever reason!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> did i read some 1 saying that windows or MS softwares are over priced :roll: o! well i guess all this is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy MS products for whatever reason!



:ROFL:....this boy can buy a Rs 1.5 lakh Macbook Pro which should cost Rs 90,000 only but can't buy Vista Home premium legal for Rs 10.5 so pirating it.

Isn't it Arya, if Windows is sooo bad then why r u using it on your Mac in Parallels or Bootcamp? Assuming that u r using it.

Comon, show some salesmanship, & convince your relatives & friends to switch to a Mac. To hell with there existing softwares, run them via crossover or parallels. Tell them the TCO of Mac is less then PC, but u can't upgrade anything. Get them an iMac or Mac Mini, then only u will be called "A true Apple Salesmen"


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *Arya, do u justify if Apple charges $100 to enable those features in iPhone which should have been there from Day 1? *Assuming that Apple will charge for it.


Oh, and why should we assume that? Just because you are saying it?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Isn't it Arya, if Windows is sooo bad then why r u using it on your Mac in Parallels or Bootcamp? Assuming that u r using it.


Using it? I _never_ use it.

Vista is there because I installed it once a long while ago and it isn't hurting me by being there. Plus, it has an added benefit - if someone uses my Mac without my permission, they'll have no way to access Mac OS X and will be stuck with the crap that is Windows. They day I run out of storage space on my machine, Vista will be bidding me a long goodbye.

XP is there for two reasons.
1. The concept of virtualisation excites me. I keep a copy of Parallels with Windows around to try out all the latest and greatest features of the application whenever a new version is released.
2. Living in a Windows world, it so happens that you sometimes run into things that only run on Windows (especially in India) and having a copy of Windows around really helps. For example: the Digit DVDs.

My current uptime is 35 days, 23 hours and 13 minutes and I last used Parallels Desktop the day the latest version was released. You can see how often I _use_ Windows.


----------



## girish_AMD (Jul 26, 2007)

So finally there is a flaw in the iphone.

Certainly not as trivial as many Apple backers suggested. The security company Independent Security Evaluators announced that it had found a way to take over an iPhone by injecting a bit of code through its web browser, causing a "buffer overflow" - which is like a river overflow, but with bits, not water - and thus persuaded it to hand over its recent text messages, Google Maps visits, addresses and phone numbers, and even secretly turn on its microphone so it could act as a bug.

Check this link 

*technology.guardian.co.uk/weekly/story/0,,2134303,00.html


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 26, 2007)

girish_AMD said:
			
		

> So *finally* there is a flaw in the iphone.


 
Ha ha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaaaaa.

Rofl 

Ha ha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaaaaa.


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2007)

finally  therev been quite a few now


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

*iPhone “a Joy to Use”*

“After more than a week of using it—as my only personal phone—I’m still gushing,” reports Stephanie Angelyn Casola (hometownlife.com) of her new iPhone. It provided “the most painless set-up for a new cell phone I’ve ever experienced.” Casola explains that she easily assigned “pictures to my contacts. Then, when someone calls, I can see instantly who it is.” “The ease with which this is accomplished makes it easy to see why iPhone is so revolutionary. It’s not just the combination of uses, it’s the way Apple has managed to make this device so very simple.”

_____________________________________


Here's a link to a page that collates a lot of iPhone resources from around the web.


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

another link  arya ur author dude authors dont copy paste stuff they write thier own  grow up


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2007)

dunno whats pushing me to reply to that article (mebbe is the americans' stupidity, whatever...) but, somethings i'd like to quote:



			
				ayush said:
			
		

> It provided “the most painless set-up for a new cell phone I’ve ever experienced.” Casola explains that she easily assigned “pictures to my contacts. Then, when someone calls, I can see instantly who it is.” “The ease with which this is accomplished makes it easy to see why iPhone is so revolutionary. It’s not just the combination of uses, it’s the way Apple has managed to make this device so very simple.”


wow!! i never knew u cud keep the iphone in front of you, hold the person's printed photo in ur hand and say "hey mr.iphone i want this photo to be assigned to mr.xyz" and voila! its done!! revolutionary bro... thats really revolutionary!!!

bah, i do it in 2-3 keypress. goto the contact, options>set contact pic and select. or goto the pic > options > assign to contact and select. thats it! and his is my plain old cellphone. but iphones is really creating a revolution in how you go about ur routine tasks! kudos!!!  



			
				Stephanie Angelyn Casola said:
			
		

> I am even able to save $10 a month after switching to a new iPhone service plan.



then she says:


			
				Stephanie Angelyn Casola said:
			
		

> After more than a week of using it - as my only personal phone - I'm still gushing.


iphone was released i guess on 29th june (rite?), its still not a month. i fail to understand the calculation!



			
				Stephanie Angelyn Casola said:
			
		

> This might have been the most painless set-up for a new cell phone I've ever experienced. There's no SIM card to replace, no need to manually input any contacts. Just be sure your computer address book is up to date.


damn! this is simplicity at its best!!! that toooooooo good!   u know what i did when i got a new connection? i waited in the queue for a day, then got the sim card and phone. went to hutch, they embedded my identity thru biometry on the sim. then i had to wash the sim clean coz it had gone all thru this, dried it. then put some arctic silver on it to improve its conductivity then washed my new cellphone, dried and cleaned it, went to the service center to get the back cover opened. he charged me rs.1k to do that and said u can't open the cover urself. then put more arctic silver on the fbus contacts. then put the sim card in. put everything back. then connected the phone to the computer, flashed its firmware so that it becomes compatible wid the sim card and then finally i was able to use it. my phone din even let me transfer the contacts and msgs stored in my computer. it said "you fool, this feature is exclusive of the iphone. go buy one if u wanna do that". i had to manually key in all the contacts 

look at the iphone! good god! iphone is so simple!!! 



			
				Stephanie Angelyn Casola said:
			
		

> The true test of my iPhone came July 12 as I boarded my flight for a long weekend in Los Angeles. Instead of loading my digital camera, iPod and cell (and all of their respective chargers) into my carry-on as usual, I popped iPhone into my purse and was ready to fly.....
> 
> ......By switching the device into Airplane Mode, my phone and Internet connections were disabled, so I wasn’t breaking any laws.


great! an all in one device  i never knew it. till now i carry my good old cellphone (which is useful for nothing but calls), my big yashica camera, 10 rolls of the photographic film, and my tape recorder to listen to music during a flight. you know why? coz once i switched on my walkman phone in flight mode to listen to music and watch videos. but the crew got me off flight and i was jailed for 3 years for breaking the law  

but....wow! this iphone is amazing! 



			
				Stephanie Angelyn Casola said:
			
		

> While in L.A., my iPhone proved to be well worth the high expense. Wherever I went, I had the Internet at my fingertips. I could obsessively check my e-mail anytime I pleased, and the day’s weather was just a peek away.


awesome! the iphone has internet too  look at me.. everytime i hafta check out the weather, i goto the nearest internet parlour and logon to weather info site. 

iphone is a clear winner! i will surely buy one when its released here, so that i can throw away my walkman phone, my yashica analog camera, film rolls, battries, tape recorder and everything and then i can see the photo of the person calling (i never knew u cud actually see the photo of the person calling on the phone screen  ) i can't wait to buy this out of the world product  kudos to iphone 

ps: idiot americans! guess they haf a lower iq than the most stupid creature in this universe!!!! somebody plz ask that stupid female to read my reply.


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

infra dont hurt the salesman's sentiments ...  i have been reading such non-snese stupidity on this forum since the day i joined thinkdigit forum


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2007)

@imav, my reply is directed to the author of that article. the most retard female on this earth!. i will email this post of mine to her. i'll surely do that!


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ birds of the same feather flock together


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2007)

infra_dude , do you really read the rubbish links provided by arya? haha, Dude you got time to waste its worse that saas bahu crap on tv.





> *Finch:* No, you bleeding imbecile! They have culture, they have style, they're sophisticated!
> 
> *Stifler :* so they are....


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

absolutely purfect tarey too good .... just fits apple's products, the samesman's posts and a normal human's response  awesome ...  this 1 is the best response any 1 has ever come up with .... just too good ...  cant stop laughing


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2007)

@tarey, no buddy... i usually don't read any articles unless its something technical. but jus outta curiousity i read today and i felt like the biggest fool on this earth to not buy the iphone!!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

infra and tarey what do u guys think of urselves  i know ur just jealous because u guys did/can/could not buy Apple products for whatever reason!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2007)

> damn! this is simplicity at its best!!! that toooooooo good!  u know what i did when i got a new connection? i waited in the queue for a day, then got the sim card and phone................ go buy one if u wanna do that". i had to manually key in all the contacts


 
Damn, my case was alos very tough. I used MyPhoneExplorer to connect my old K700i to my computer & click on Backup to make a complete phone backup of my Contact List, SMS, Contact Pics & application etc. Then I connected my K750i with my BSNL & SIM & restored the backup to new k750I....OMG...it took 2 mins , noooooooooooooooooooooooo why didn't I use iPhone 



> awesome! the iphone has internet too  look at me


 
OMG...I can check mails in my K750i, check whether, Chat....browser wahtever site I want using Opera Mini, damn...I don't have iPhone but still I can do everything...while iPhone can't....damn
Infra, tarey, iMav....

How dare you reveal the truth of iPhone. Just look at the UI, it looks so cool


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2007)

*iPhone+AT&T Bill=Uh-Oh* ... some salesman forgot some links to post 

read this guys apple+at&t= pakka chor if u thought indian private companies were thugs el jobso and his partner in crime at&t ...



> I just got my first AT&T bill for my iPhone. (Apple loaned me an iPhone to review, but I paid for the service myself so I could go through the setup process like the average Joe. The Times will reimburse me.)
> 
> It’s a staggeringly, hatefully complex document, designed by some Monty Pythoneseque committee in charge of consumer confusion.
> 
> ...



i think these guys should be sued for wasting natural resources like paper and giving rise to global warmning ...


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Apple v2*

The guys at iPhoneology didn't have anything better to do this weekend, so they were poking around in the iPhone's firmware, and look what they found: four applications they hadn't seen before, including one for mobile radio that's not even supported in the iPhone's hardware. They also found a few widgets that aren't on the iPhone yet, either.

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/07/iphone_newapps.jpg

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/07/apps-1.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmm....why is Apple hiding features in iPhone?

A possible answer is that they will enable these features some other day either for a prise or free, saying "we care for customars, so we added these"


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2007)

arrey its v2 and then ppl like arya will jump around saying see they have this they have that not realizing that they have been thugged by a baldy who couldv put everything in the first gen iphone but then he would run out of ideas for gen 2


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2007)

"Improved Version of iCr.. oops iPhone" 

aww It reminds me of those old days when you needed a Pencile to enable L2 Cache in AMD Processors


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2007)

*India's first working iPhone is here ...*

cnn networks tv show tech2 guys have managed to import an iphone ...



> We called up TV18's New York bureau chief, Indira Kannan and asked her if she would buy one, activate it and send it across to us. Luckily, Indira's existing plan was just coming to an end and she wanted to switch operators anyway. In the US they have number portability which means she could retain her number even if she changed to AT&T. So she bought it, got it up and running, routed her calls to voicemail and set up a cheap international roaming and dialing plan on it. She packed it, shipped it and sent it.
> 
> Today, we got it... yeah... we got it! Don't believe us? Check out the pics! No photoshopping, we swear!


*www.tech2.com/india/news/mobile-phones/we-have-the-iphone/10892/0


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> It reminds me of those old days when you needed a Pencile to enable L2 Cache in AMD Processors


offtopic: enable l2 cache? afaik i did that to unlock the multiplier on the amd proc.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying the iPhone from USA and then cracking (using Mac only applications available on the Internet) it to work in India. But I don't think it will be possible to configure Airtel's service settings on it so I'm not very sure about doing this.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> offtopic: enable l2 cache? afaik i did that to unlock the multiplier on the amd proc.



Yea thats rite  me and my memory  . But still it unlocked something na


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

@aayush: The current hacks only allow it to be used as an iPod and a Wifi device. The phone features are yet to be opened to different operators. But I guess when the EU version comes along, there will be a few more loopholes... Till then, I wait.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying the iPhone from USA and then cracking (using Mac only applications available on the Internet) it to work in India. But I don't think it will be possible to configure Airtel's service settings on it so I'm not very sure about doing this.



Edit : It won't work. Unless you install Linux

Hey, waren't u going to wait till iPhone gen 2 

Oh & iFuntastic works on my PC too, U know how.....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It won't work. Current iPhone works on CDMA tech in USA not GSM. Airtel is GSM....


i know u hate apple and anything related.. but come on man.. everyone should haf this piece of info.. iphone is for the GSM market.. and NO cdma version exists as of now!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey, waren't u going to wait till iPhone gen 2


Yeah, I guess I am. But is is very difficult to resist the charm. My sister in USA has used it and she has given it rave reviews. She is almost mocking me.

(Yeah, I know she is stupid and anyone in the whole world who likes anything Apple makes is a dumb jerk. No need to repeat it now.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

Na na, its your sister. We all knows girls like flashy things, so no offence to her.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i know u hate apple and anything related.. but come on man.. everyone should haf this piece of info.. iphone is for the GSM market.. and NO cdma version exists as of now!


You should follow your signature, dude.


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> (Yeah, I know she is stupid and anyone in the whole world who likes anything Apple makes is a dumb jerk. No need to repeat it now.)


 its all in the family


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i know u hate apple and anything related



Nah, I like some of there hardware, but don't find there software worth while of use.

Just take the example of iPhone itself, very capable hardware but pathetic software backend. Just look at the UI, it is the only thing which looks so cool


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> its all in the family


A stupid smiley does not make a rude statement a joke, OK? You better watch your tongue.


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

hey i didnt call her stupid u did and besides i meant that ur entire family has some love for apple  didnt mean anything else


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> its all in the family



Don't cross the lines dude...


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

and wat do u mean by that .... his family members like and buy apple products which line did i cross ???


----------



## faraaz (Jul 31, 2007)

@arya: I don't think iMav meant anything by it. You're just jumping the gun there a bit...

And I fully agree with Gaurav, Mac has some awesome hardware but sh!tty software. In fact, I'm sorely tempted to go out and buy a Macbook Pro, then just put Windows and Linux on it because I love the looks and the configurations available.

But I'm not going to do that, because Mac is totally overpriced...another thing I hate about them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> And I fully agree with Gaurav



It is Saurav 



> But I'm not going to do that, because Mac is totally overpriced...another thing I hate about them.



Acer Gemstone, Dell XPS anyone


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> And I fully agree with Gaurav, Mac has some awesome hardware but sh!tty software.


Yeah, totally explains why people buy Macs just to run Mac OS X. Go to any Apple forum and ask them what is the one thing Apple can do to completely jeopardise Mac sales.

The answer: license Mac OS X. As good and well designed as the hardware is, they will hardly be able to sell any at the current margins if Mac OS X is not exclusive to it. Mac OS X is more important to Apple than iPods are. It is the single most important product in their entire lineup.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Mac OS X is more important to Apple than iPods are. It is the single most important product in their entire lineup.



Lolz.....iPod saved Apple from going bankrupt.

This kind of philosophy itself explains how pathetic Mac OS X backend is & how less features it provides. An example is the license to use MAPI in Apple Mail. They can do it but they won't.

They don't even have there own kernel

iTunes is a rip of SoundJam

Aqua, based on X.org

They rely on Microsoft for things & still say MS sux, you can just look at the jealousy Apple has from Microsoft


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iPod saved Apple from going bankrupt.


Yes this is true. 

Offtopic: 





> Aqua, based on X.org


Yes I wanted to ask this for a long time .. Why is Aqua so similar to Gnome Desktop ?? or is the other way round.. Gnome copying Aqua interface?? sorry dono much about it.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> And I fully agree with Gaurav.


 
I am Gaurav , GX is Saurav


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Yes I wanted to ask this for a long time .. Why is Aqua so similar to Gnome Desktop ?? or is the other way round.. Gnome copying Aqua interface?? sorry dono much about it.



Don't know, I guess GNome copied Aqua


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz.....iPod saved Apple from going bankrupt.


even i think so! coz the tag line apple used (or even uses) is: "from the makers of the ipod!"  and NOT "from the makers of the mac"!!!!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> They don't even have there own kernel


darwin is their own kernel. its not a total rip off. its a fork of the bsd kernel.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iTunes is a rip of SoundJam


soundjam was kinda taken over and developed as itunes. not a rip off.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Aqua, based on X.org


no, it is not. not at all!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Don't know, I guess GNome copied Aqua


no sir, gnome is the big bro....


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

haan copy hai toh family relations nikalo ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> soundjam was kinda taken over and developed as itunes. not a rip off.



Still, not originally made by Apple. Thats the point.




> no, it is not. not at all!



Oh...k  I thought since it is using a UNIX derivative kernel they all must be running some sort of X.org or Xserver. I guess Aqua itself is Xserver



			
				infra said:
			
		

> no sir, gnome is the big bro....



Lolz....even *the so called gr8 UI of Mac is not Apple's own*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz....even *the so called gr8 UI of Mac is not Apple's own*


no, what i meant was that gnome existed before aqua.


----------



## 24online (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re:Bug Lets Hackers Take Over iPhone*

*Bug Lets Hackers Take Over iPhone 
*

Researchers at Independent Security Evaluators claim they've developed a proof-of-concept exploit for a bug, and they'll give the details about it at BlackHat.

A team of security researchers say they have discovered a security flaw in Apple's iPhone that would allow an attacker to take nearly complete control over a target device.  The group, which works for consulting and assessment firm Independent Security Evaluators (ISE), is withholding technical details until August 2 in order to give Apple time to fix the problem. They do claim, however, to have successfully exploited the vulnerability, and have posted a video of an attack on their website. 
  The vulnerability--known as a buffer overflow--lies in the Safari web browser built into the iPhone, said team member Charlie Miller.  
 By directing the browser to a web page containing malicious code, Miller says that his team has forced an iPhone to connect to a server and personal information contained on the device, including previous SMS text messages, contact information, call history, and voice mail data. By modifying the malicious code, an attacker could also have forced the phone to call out, send text messages, or record audio. 
 The ISE team noted several techniques an attacker could use to trick a user into accessing a malicious web site, including links embedded in email or online forum posts. 
  A more subtle attacker could set up a wireless router disguised as a free public access point, and then inject the malicious code into any page an iPhone user attempts to access. 
  The video on the team's website shows just such an attack on a device attempting to access the New York Times website. As the iPhone can be configured to connect to wireless networks without asking the user, this could present a particularly effective attack. 
  Though browser vulnerabilities are not uncommon, Miller believes that this one is particularly bad because of weaknesses in the underlying security architecture of the iPhone. Apple's approach, he says, appears to have focused on limiting the applications on the device and restricting how it can be accessed, rather than handling those applications in a secure fashion. Most significantly, iPhone appears to run applications with full administrative rights, giving a successful attacker those same privileges. 
 "Unfortunately," the ISE team concluded in their paper, "once an iPhone application is breached by an attacker, very little prevents an attacker from obtaining complete control over the system." 
 The ISE team released a draft whitepaper July 19 outlining the flaw. After reading the whitepaper, Paul Henry, Secure Computing's Vice President of Technology Evangelism, agreed with Miller's assessment of the iPhone's security architecture. "Apple seems to have literally abandoned a core principle of the unix operating system: the rule of least privilege." 
 Henry asserts, however, that the real underlying issue is inherent in the drive to put more functionality on smaller devices. "You simply don't have the processing power on something like a phone to be able to handle properly securing it," he told CRN. "Running applications as root--that's a horsepower issue with the phones themselves. They're trying to keep the CPU utilization down to acceptable levels to get that performance experience for the user." 
 While Miller emphasized that vulnerabilities are an inevitable part of every piece of software and every computing device, he also argued that Apple's reputation for security may have less to do with technical prowess than it's relatively small user base. 
  "This wasn't an easy bug to find, but it wasn't that hard either," Miller told CRN. "If people had been looking at Safari as hard as they look at Internet Explorer, this would have turned up awhile ago. Unfortunately, they may end up being victims of their own success." 
 Miller says that the vulnerability also exists in the Mac OS X and Windows versions of Safari, but that he was uncertain if it would be exploitable on either platform as a practical matter. While a successful attack on the Mac or Windows versions could be serious, in neither case would the attacker gain the degree of access the ISE team claims to have achieved on the iPhone. 
  Apple has not responded to requests for comment. 



*www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=201200568


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^^ how the hell that happened


----------



## faraaz (Aug 1, 2007)

@tarey_g: Oops...that was a typo there...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

When the iPhone was released and I was posting reviews of it I was running into, our dear Mr. gx_saurav had told me that all of them were biased and that I should wait for AnandTech's review to make the final judgement. I was waiting... I was under the impression that I'll know of it from gx_saurav whenever it was published so I never bothered to check their website.

Today, however, it suddenly occurred to me (for no particular reason whatsoever) that I never got to read AnadTech's review and it is certainly impossible that they haven't reviewed it yet. A search on AnandTech did reveal the incredibly lengthy iPhone review and also proved what I'd already suspected - they've, like almost every single reviewer on the planet, given it a glowing review. So, obviously, gx_saurav was duty bound to ignore it.

Here's the introduction:





> The end result is quite good. The iPhone isn't perfect, I can tell you that now (for more reasons than only supporting Edge), but *it's a huge step in the right direction*. At the same time it's a great product today and while not for everyone, *its impact on the industry will be tremendous*.
> 
> 
> We'll look at its competitors; *the argument that the iPhone does nothing new is valid, but is that ultimately what matters?*



And these are the final words:





> *The iPhone's interface is its biggest selling point*. For years you've had to force yourself to conform to your cell phone's UI, *the iPhone is the first phone I've used that works the way you'd expect it to. The elegance and simplicity of the interface just makes sense*, and I would expect elements of it to find their way into Macs of the future.
> 
> The iPhone is in no way perfect, it's lacking in a number of areas and has wonderfully paved the way for years of subsequent iPhone releases to come. Battery life is ok but far from usable without a recharge under heavy use; Blackberry users that are accustomed to being able to beat the hell out of their phones for a full day only to charge it the next may be in for a disappointment with the iPhone.
> 
> ...


_[Emphasis added.]_

I'm not making a case for the iPhone. If I can resist myself, I will certainly wait for the second generation of the device myself. I am not expecting any of you to buy this phone. (It is like Fake Steve Jobs says, _"we don't want everyone to buy our products"_.)

All I'm saying is that, as you as probably see, almost everyone who's actually used the iPhone is recommending it and giving it rave reviews. The reason is the same as in the case of Macs, as in the case of all Apple products - _it's not what you can do, it's how you do it"_. Apple's strength is user interface design, simplifying the implementation of existing features and chipping in with innovating new features that make life easier. Apple's strength is giving the user a unique and extremely satisfying experience and they've excelled at it on the iPhone too.

In a nutshell, Apple have achieved what they'd set out to and the iPhone is, by and large, a roaring success. I'm concluding with Mr. Anand's own concluding remark, _"We may not have flying cars, but the iPhone is what I, as a kid, imagined we'd have by now."_


(Thank you for the patience! Now let the Apple bashing and name calling begin in earnest while I make a hasty exit.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> When the iPhone was released and I was posting reviews of it I was running into, our dear Mr. gx_saurav had told me that all of them were biased and that I should wait for AnandTech's review to make the final judgement. I was waiting... I was under the impression that I'll know of it from gx_saurav whenever it was published so I never bothered to check their website.


The reason, Anandtech is a hardware site, & just like all other sites they have also said the same thing that iPhone :Just look at the UI, it looks so cool. 

Even anandtech mentioned that iPhone isn't as capable as a smartphone for those who have a brain. For them we have HTC touch & various other smartphones for less price then iPhone. Let me just break your own post....cos U tried to pwn me here. Don't worry, its a kids habit 



> *the argument that the iPhone does nothing new is valid, but is that ultimately what matters?*


To many people who are spending $600, it does matters what this phone does. This phone does far  less compared to other phones which do much more at far lower price.



> *The iPhone's interface is its biggest selling point*. For years you've had to force yourself to conform to your cell phone's UI, *the iPhone is the first phone I've used that works the way you'd expect it to. The elegance and simplicity of the interface just makes sense*, and I would expect elements of it to find their way into Macs of the future.


Even I have & many of us have already said many time & agree. Just look at the UI, it looks so cool. Who needs features, just look at the UI & pay $600 for it. Oh & by another phone for playing your DivX videos or MMS or transfering files to others or camera or FM or.........



> *The iPhone is in no way perfect, it's lacking in a number of areas* and has wonderfully paved the way for years of subsequent iPhone releases to come. *Battery life is ok but far from usable* without a recharge under heavy use;





> It doesn't have the battery life to handle days of tons of email, so the iPhone isn't going to be infiltrating large corporations anytime soon.


Speaks for itself.



> *You can't make videos on the phone, you can't copy/paste, there's no IM client, you can't replace the battery on your own, you can't add applications to it, there's no Flash/Java support, it's heavy and the list goes on.* But here's the catch


However, we do have K750i which is 2 years old & does everything iphone lacks . The UI novelty is for 2 days only, after that whats left is functionality which iPhone doesn't provide.



> It's a device designed for the tech savvy consumer and *it's a true revolution in interface, but not as a smartphone.*


Then what are they charging $600 for . Just the UI....holy, anyone who spends $600 on UI is a born Arya 



> but in the usage videos at Apple's site and during the Jobs keynote you really get insight into the strengths of the UI_. _*Its speed*


$ 600 phone, 240 MHz ARM CPU but still lags in rendering high res pics or loading webpages with lots of images at 384kbps ....what a speed.



> *it integrated the smartphone and the iPod*


This in my opinion is a wrong statement. According to Apple, they don't make as much amount of money from iTunes as the number of iPods they sale. So....iPod is just a mp3 player. Hey, My K750i does that...W960i anyone.



> *it's not what you can do, it's how you do it*.


How, I do.....what? Taking pics like 2003 without autofocus or colour balance. Well....only Aryas can buy something based on that statement.



> I am not expecting any of you to buy this phone. (It is like Fake Steve Jobs says, _"we don't want everyone to buy our products"_.)


Lolz...obviously, only Aryass will buy this phone 



> Apple's strength is user interface design. Apple's strength is giving the user a unique and extremely satisfying experience and they've excelled at it on the iPhone too,


In short, just look at the UI, it looks so cool

Arya, its high time u should have learned that UI alone isn't everything without a good software backend. Start developing UI for softwares out there & you will come to know the hard truth.



> (Thank you for the patience! Now let the Apple bashing and name calling begin in earnest while I make a hasty exit.)


Typical Arya, just posting links from the net & trying to justfy paying $600 for iPhone. Just look at the UI, it looks so cool. For working on your phone, buy another phone. 

No thanx, If I had money I would rather buy an HTC touch With Windows Mobile 6 & change the theme, icons,  layout to whatever I like.....too bad iPhone has hardly any customisation like custom ringtones etc


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2007)

arya ur ignorance and interpretation of english amuses me ... the whole review has only pointed out that the UI is good thats it ...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 2, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> And I fully agree with Gaurav, Mac has some awesome hardware but sh!tty software. In fact, I'm sorely tempted to go out and buy a Macbook Pro, then just put Windows and Linux on it because I love the looks and the configurations available.
> 
> But I'm not going to do that, because Mac is totally overpriced...another thing I hate about them.


 
Take a look ,may be something useful for you.   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64496


----------



## faraaz (Aug 2, 2007)

@tarey: Yeah, I knew about that...but I've got my eye on the Dell XPS M1210 instead. Only detraction is crappy video subsystem...but that can improve with time. Or I can wait a year and have my cousin who is going to Stanford bring me an Alienware...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

Alienware is also Dell


----------



## faraaz (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah...but the hardware of an Alienware can't be compared to a standard Dell...

For example, sure Fiat owns Ferrari (IIRC) but would you drive a palio if you could have the F430 instead?

PS: Of course, the price difference is about the same too...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> For example, sure Fiat owns Ferrari (IIRC) but would you drive a palio if you could have the F430 instead?



Yup, Palio is more fual efficient & good enough for my needs


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

That is the sort of thing you say when you cannot have "have the F430 instead".


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2007)

again ... most sensible ppl dont buy a f430 simply coz of its ground clearance and fuel consumption and indian roads ....  but ur lack of knowledge isnt ur fault its windows' fault 

*First Third-party Native iPhone Application*

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/08/mobileterminaliphone.jpg

The application is MobileTerminal, "a terminal emulator application for the iPhone. MobileTerminal.app is NOT an SSH client, nor Telnet for that matter. It can however be used to execute a console ssh-client application."

While most iPhone users won't find a terminal emulator exciting, there are plenty of reasons to get thrilled about this development. First and foremost, this is the first iPhone native graphical application done without an official SDK from Apple (there are others, but they are low-level.) This means that hackers are steady at work trying to do useful stuff with the JesusPhone beyond unlocking it and that more applications will follow.

Second, if Google Code is hosting this it probably means either that 1) Apple is giving the nod to this kind of development, 2) they are going to release an SDK or 3) Apple will realize the need for people to access the iPhone as a development platform to do really cool stuff with it. All three options are good for me.

*url*


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> That is the sort of thing you say when you cannot have "have the F430 instead".



Lolz....what a logic. 

So, efficiency, usability means nothing to u?

Oh wait, you are a Mac user & you work on the a Mac just cos the UI is so cool 

I am a Windows user, I use Windows Vista cos it does what I want, the way I want.

I am a K750i user cos it gives me everything I want, the way I want.

I am a better chef cos ......ah forget it


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

Even Windows XP or, most probably, even Windows 98 will do what you want. Linux offers more customisability than Windows can ever hope to achieve. Why not use them instead? Why use Vista?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Even Windows XP or, most probably, even Windows 98 will do what you want. Linux offers more customisability than Windows can ever hope to achieve. Why not use them instead? Why use Vista?


Simple. Linux has CLI which I don't like. If I customise Windows & it breaks I can simply boot in safe mode to revart the changes.

In Linux, if it borks, there is no safe mode. There is only CLI which I don't know the commands for.

In Mac...ah! forget it, even -S while booting gives a kernel panic if Mac is borked. 

Windows is still the most customisable (safely) OS out there.

Can you make your Mac look anything other then............................mac OS?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

Why would I want to!

This is the difference between Mac and Windows users, between you and me. Apple makes the choices for us and we like Apple's choices. Microsoft just gives you every conceivable option and that leads to a bloated OS that, though customisable, is not very intuitive or easy to use. And no matter how much you customise Windows, it still never looks quite as sleek as Mac OS X does. In fact, the most popular themes for Windows are the ones that attempt to emulate Mac OS X. Even Opera and Firefox have hordes of Safari skins.

Apple gives us the best and does not give us much power to customise because the more choices you give to the user, he has a higher chance of screwing the OS. You can customise the looks of Mac OS X using ShapeShifter. But it is well known among the Mac community that ShapeShifter should never be used on an Admin account because it has the potential of messing the OS. And what happens when someone uses it and OS X breaks. _"It is such a crap OS. Apple sucks!"_ Everyone knows here which OS crashes more and has hordes of viruses.

Apple uses a different philisophy and Microsoft follows a different one. You could clearly see that in the D5 conference. Like Steve Jobs and Bill Gates, let us just agree to disagree.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why would I want to!
> 
> This is the difference between Mac and Windows users, between you and me.Apple makes the choices for us and we like Apple's choices*.* Microsoft just gives you every conceivable option and that leads to a bloated OS that, though customisable, is not very intuitive or easy to use. And no matter how much you customise Windows, it still never looks quite as sleek as Mac OS X does. In fact, the most popular themes for Windows are the ones that attempt to emulate Mac OS X. Even Opera and Firefox have hordes of Safari skins.
> 
> ...


 
^^ Can be summarized as the biggest bullsh1t i have ever read.


"Apple makes the choices for us and we like Apple's choices" = sounds like spoonfeeding.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

I think this is the fastest growing thread in this forum


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> "Apple makes the choices for us and we like Apple's choices" = sounds like spoonfeeding.


Which electronic equipment in your house crops up every now and then with problems? Your camera? Mobile phone? MP3 player? Headphones? Toaster? Your computer?
I am pretty sure your answer would be the last one.

I guess spoon feeding is the better option indeed.


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2007)

arya its fun watching u display ur intelligence


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

*iPhone Humour*

Man Goes Through Vasectomy to Get iPhone

Official iPhone tool, neatly packaged by Apple

A commenter on Digg said, _"in a press release jobs stated "this is the first time in the history of mankind that a company provides a tool that can not only service their products, but keep notebook paper organized. it's truly a revolution!""_

LOL! LMAO! 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> arya its fun watching u display ur intelligence


Isn't it? I enjoy it immensely too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why would I want to!



*Individuality, efficiency*...nope U like to follow the crowd of Mac.



> Apple makes the choices for us and we like Apple's choices. Microsoft just gives you every conceivable option and that leads to a bloated OS that, though customisable, is not very intuitive or easy to use.


*
I want an OS to work the way I want. I don't want to change to the way OS wants me to work.* If it does this, its intuitive cos it shows the icon i want, it shows the menu text I want, it shows the colour I want. Aero in blue, pink, golden, green....whatever we like. Its individuality which matters in this world arya, something u don't know.


> And no matter how much you customise Windows, it still never looks quite as sleek as Mac OS X does.



Yup, cos it looks better.


> In fact, the most popular themes for Windows are the ones that attempt to emulate Mac OS X. Even Opera and Firefox have hordes of Safari skins.



You have no idea what vector cell, Photon, Lina VX, Luna elements are, right ....I just can't stop laughing at this comment. 



> Apple gives us the best and does not give us much power to customise because the more choices you give to the user, he has a higher chance of screwing the OS.



Ya, right....Guys do u remember
*
Arya: More features is not better *



> You can customise the looks of Mac OS X using ShapeShifter. But it is well known among the Mac community that ShapeShifter should never be used on an Admin account because it has the potential of messing the OS.



Its just a skinning application, which skins on top of the OS X theme, doesn't changes the resources. Do u have any idea how a software works on Mac? Oh wait...U don't.



> And what happens when someone uses it and OS X breaks. _"It is such a crap OS. Apple sucks!"_ Everyone knows here which OS crashes more and has hordes of viruses.



Hmm...*why do we have a site like Macfixit.com if according to u MacOS doesn't crash & gives no problems *


> Apple uses a different philisophy and Microsoft follows a different one.



Apple is a hardware company who knows how to make & *market  inferior things in the American market by just slapping good look on it.*

Microsoft is a software company who knows how to make solid software backend & let the user/developer slap the UI of his choice.

*Why is it, that Apple is a success only in USA & not worldwide, while Microsoft is a success throughout the world?*

*Answer, - individuality. You can run Windows the way u want. *

*Arya, wasn't it u who once said in this forum in a thread "Why go for a consistent UI, it looks bad. If all apps look different it is easier to distinguish." *now since A*pple is going with a consistent UI in Leopard, all of a sudden u are saying "see, consistency is good". U really have no shame & fullfill the phrase "thook ke chatna"*



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Which electronic equipment in your house crops up every now and then with problems? Your camera? Mobile phone? MP3 player? Headphones? Toaster? Your computer?



No, No, No, No, No, & No.

Cos they all work the way I want. My phone uses a skin I want, my toaster has stickers of Dexter & johny bravo , My camera is my phone, my mp3 player is my phone, my computer.....u have seen already.

*Just cos you have problems & don't know how to work on Windows doesn't mean it is bad. Its your fault that you can't work on an OS.

* I can't work on Linux, cos I don't like the CLI part, I don't like the ability to install applications online only (most of the compatible time). But do I say  Linux is bad? I m myself using PClinuxOS on a external HD which I use when I go to use some other computer. I know where it lacks & where it prevails. 

*You one the other hand just follow what Steve Jobs says.* I hope u don't have his pic in your room to which you bow . I mean, if someone says "*Arya: JAVA sux cos Steve Jobs said so*" when Jobs himself said that he wants proper JAVA support in Leopard...then u just amuse me & everyone else in this forum.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

OMG! 

Whatever, man! _Whatever!!_ There is a limit to jealousy.

goobimama was right; should've listened to him.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OMG!
> 
> Whatever, man! _Whatever!!_ There is a limit to jealousy.


Ya, *there is indeed a limit of jealousy that you can't make the Mac work the way you want unlike Windows which you can customise acoording to your own choice. 

*In short *Arya: I am publically pwned again.
*


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Which electronic equipment in your house crops up every now and then with problems? Your camera? Mobile phone? MP3 player? Headphones? Toaster? Your computer?
> I am pretty sure your answer would be the last one.
> 
> I guess spoon feeding is the better option indeed.


 
I am astounded by your display of high level of intellect.  
My computer is not like my TV. 

Will you be choosing a girl for yourself, or will it be someone else doing it for you(specially someone who does not even know your name)? (just an example, dont take it seriously )

Hmm , how does it feel like wearing same dress everyday for years because somebody told you do so.... Oh its just me feeling 'Jealous'. Even Steve Jobs does not dress in blue everyday(i hope).


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^^ nah, He will look at a girl, then take her snap with his iPhone & mail it to El Jobso, if he says "thou shell flirt", he will go & talk to that gal.

*If not, he will say "The Gals UI is not intuitive. She has tooo many options, curves, nice hairs, beautiful eyes, sexy lips & bust. I want something simple & easy to use. Can't she just have a nice bust so that I can admire that only whole day? Who needs an understanding gal....thats too complex to handle. Too many features. And why isn't she wearing white dress, & why her name doesn't start with "i" " 

 

*


			
				tarey said:
			
		

> My computer is not like my TV.



Yo, My computer is My TV too....all in one device.



> Oh its just me feeling 'Jealous'. Even Steve Jobs does not dress in blue everyday(i hope).



I bet his wardrobe has 1000 blue jeans & 1000 black turtleneck shirts. All from the same brand & same shop. Its called the iCloth.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

I won't comment on the rest of the comments because I'm tired of this stupid "rivalry" but I gotta say this:

Steve Jobs does wear the same dress every day - a black mock turtleneck and faded blue jeans. LOL!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I won't comment on the rest of the comments because I'm tired of this stupid "rivalry"



Do I see someone chinking away from girls in Real Life


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes, I "chink" away from discussing the female anatomy on a public forum (or even in private, for that matter) and I'm proud of that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *Yes, I "chink" away from discussing the female anatomy* on a public forum (or even *in private, for that matter*) *and I'm proud of that*.


Arya....you sure u r normal . U don't talk to other boys about other gals.....u don't drool over the figure of rakhi sawant or Priyanka Chopra


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> u don't drool over the figure of rakhi sawant


 
Sheesh , atleast i dont . S/he can beat undertaker .


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Sheesh , atleast i dont . S/he can beat undertaker .



Lolz...well, yeah...but her curves are the only thing which looks so cool


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 4, 2007)

Last time i visited this thread, the cool looking thing was iPhone's UI. Now its rakhi sawant's curves. What next?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Arya....you sure u r normal . U don't talk to other boys about other gals.....u don't drool over the figure of rakhi sawant or Priyanka Chopra


Now I know how Rakhi Sawant manages to get paid!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 4, 2007)

yuckk.. hey gx man pls dont bring rakhi sawant in this thread.. it may get locked..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok Ok....

Arya, at iPhone : Just look at the UI, it is the only thing which looks so cool


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2007)

arya dude seriously man stop posting here coz ur just displaying ur stupidity on second thought dont .... continue makes me feel better that there others who are way way more stupid than me ...


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 4, 2007)

useless device....over hyped...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> arya dude seriously man stop posting here coz ur just displaying ur stupidity on second thought dont .... continue makes me feel better that there others who are way way more stupid than me ...


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2007)

The Infineon chip used in the iPhone has more power under the hood than we first thought. According to a French analyst, Apple used the Infineon technological platform MP-E+ or MP-EU to build the iPhone. And both of them can manage Flash, Java and MMS. Even more interesting, *the platform also has the GPS, FM tuner and 3G capabilities already built-in*. But what is the good news here? All those features can be activated by a simple firmware update!

This piece of information confirms that the iPhone hardware is really at the cutting edge of mobile device technologies. But this also means that Apple could rapidly come up with firmware updates that could seriously improve the features of the iPhone. That's good news, isn't it? 

Excellent news also for iPhone 1.0 owners who are not buying a product that could be completely outdated in six month from now.

why o why if the hardware supports it then did jobs' release the iphone with an inferior firmware


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^ When I got news of iPhone using a 320 MHz ARM chip, I knew Apple is holding back the potential of iPhone. They have a very good hardware in hand but pathetic software.

What I don't understand is why are they charging so high for such a phone when most of the features are not there. Why is it that iPhone is not able to do things that other old phones such as my K750i does. There is nothing that an iPhone can do which my K750i can't, except for Visual Voice Mail


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2007)

i mean it just makes no sense what so ever if the hardware can handle it then why cnt make a software that can  the iphone would have been better if they had out sourced the software part to MS


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 4, 2007)

learn your lessons gx_saurav k750i is a legned not to be compared to some phone out in the crowd like examples : iphone etc etc


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i mean it just makes no sense what so ever if the hardware can handle it then why cnt make a software that can  the iphone would have been better if they had out sourced the software part to MS



To be very frank, Apple should outsource all the software back end developement to the Microsoft Mac business unit while making the front end only.


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> learn your lessons gx_saurav k750i is a legned not to be compared to some phone out in the crowd like examples : iphone etc etc


  10/10 for that statement


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> To be very frank, Apple should outsource all the software back end developement to the Microsoft Mac business unit while making the front end only.


 +1


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

K750i is a legend indeed but old. W960i rox . It is teh sh!t


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep I am with GX, iMav and Akshay . I phone hardware is indeed a very capable of any task which most of the other high end mobiles offer. I guess we have never complained iPhones Hardware or the UI, UI is something we have never seen before. Only Apple messed up with the iPhones OS leaving out many of the features unused. 

@Arya & gobbi : I want to know if Apple took any consumer input before designing the iPhone? Like what features they wanted to see/expect in the iPhone.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ no ... steve jobs has a policy by which he will even fire any employee who leaks out any details of an upcoming product, jobs' does not tell any 1 of what is coming ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ no ... steve jobs has a policy by which he will even fire any employee who leaks out any details of an upcoming product, jobs' does not tell any 1 of what is coming ....


 
He has nothing to worry  *nothing came out of iPhone* except for broken hearts & pissed off macboys


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*iFuntastic 2.5 for iPhone brings full file browser, even more customisability*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/08/ifuntastic2.5-1.jpg​
The iPhone Alley crew are on fire with iFuntastic, their iPhone hacking and modification tool. Just over a week ago they released v2 that brought custom ringtones and reordering apps, and now v2.5 ushers in another major milestone of iPhone hackery: a full file browser and manager. If you've been waiting to dig into your iPhone, edit images and logos or get to even more serious tinkering, this is likely the tool you've been waiting for.

Other new features in this version include replacing any system sounds and coloring iChat SMS balloons. Unfortunately, iFuntastic 2.5 doesn't support PowerPC Macs just yet, but iPhone Alley has promised that the next version - which is set to arrive "any day now" - will.

More details on the changes in this new version and a download link are over at iPhone Alley.

[Via The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)]


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^ had predicted this long before. such powerful hardware will not be left underutilised. if apple doesn't do it by default then there are others  good for iphone users....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2007)

It only runs on Mac OS X though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It only runs on Mac OS X though.


It also runs on hackintosh ....ah! the benefit of running OS X on Real PCs


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It also runs on hackintosh ....ah! the *benefit* of running OS X on Real PCs


benifit???!! gx, looking by ur posts i think the correct word for you should be *opportunity*!  i'm sure you'll never say that there is any _benifit_ of using mac os x!!!!  hehe....


----------



## chinmay (Aug 15, 2007)

Facebook has launched a version of its site for iPhone and its stunning - *mashable.com/2007/08/14/facebook-iphone/

source - Digg.com


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2007)

Facebook also has a Mobile version of there site for any Mobile Phone browser. *m.facebook.com. Works fine with Opera Mini


----------



## aryayush (Aug 15, 2007)

The interface is now officially available at *iphone.facebook.com/.

I used it with Safari. Seems better than the official interface to me. LOL!


(For a "crap" phone, it sure is getting a lot of support and attention. )


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2007)

That's it! I'm using iphone.facebook.com from now on. The interface is so slick with absolutely no clutter. And if the browser window is resized, it feels like I'm using the iPhone . (Maybe if I simulate a touch while slyly clicking with the mouse it might be more real.....)


----------



## aryayush (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> For a "crap" phone, it sure is getting a lot of support and attention.



Actually, all browser based application work with iPhone. There is no novelty of iPhone/


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 17, 2007)

This just in.....iPhone keyboard is hard to use compared to Qwerty.



> *images.dailytech.com/nimage/5699_iphonekb.jpg
> iPhone Chart   (Source: Image Via User  Centric)
> *images.dailytech.com/nimage/5700_iphonekb2.jpg
> iPhone Time Chart  (Source: Image Via User  Centric)
> ...



Lolz....even the UI is not so cool now. Thats it, there is nothing left worth buying in iPhone


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2007)

> they were each given one minute to get familiar with the touch keypad



Though I agree that the keyboard should rotate into landscape mode during text messaging and email like it does in the safari browser (of the iPhone).


----------



## aryayush (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL! The funniest "survey" I've ever seen. It takes a month to get used to the iPhone keypad. Apple admits that. Every reviewer has said that after the initial hiccups, the keypad becomes quite comfortable to type on.

In this "survey", the participants were told to send twelve messages after having one minute (honestly, _one minute_? Seriously!!) to get used to the iPhone's completely different keypad. One minute vs. years of usage. 

Is this a joke!! I use a Nokia now (and used a Sony Ericsson earlier). Give me an SE phone now and I'll type twice as fast on my Nokia compared to my own Sony Ericsson. Typing habits are not so easy to change, specially when the medium is completely different.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey arya, we need your valuable reply in this thread


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65669


----------



## aryayush (Aug 17, 2007)

*honey... i shrunk the meebo*

Guess what?! meebo’s going mini!

The meebo team was super excited to get our hands on the iPhone a few months ago. The day it came out, Andrea’s son and his buddies camped out for one so we could begin testing ASAP. We found some showstoppers but luckily, Paul was on the case! We got in a couple quick fixes to get a “pre-Alpha” level of meebo up and running. The next step was to create a truly great meebo experience on the iPhone. Read more...


----------



## iMav (Aug 18, 2007)

*100% Unlocked iPhone Available Now in Hong Kong*

That's right, you can now pick up a fully unlocked Apple iPhone in Hong Kong for $699 (4GB) / $899 (8GB). Short video demo after the break.

Unlocking is done using the Turbo SIM method, the shopkeeper loads up the Chinese or Japanese interface and special fonts so the names of Chinese songs appear correctly. Once unlocked all the features can be accessed from the music player to web browser and to making and receiving calls of course

*media.techeblog.com/images/unlockediphone_1.jpg

*media.techeblog.com/images/unlockediphone_1.jpg

so arya off to hong kon  g


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

Cool  .. Arya do you know chinese or japanese? No Offence

I bet "Turbo Sim" Will overtake iPhone as the most searched product


----------



## goobimama (Aug 18, 2007)

Oooh I just hope this is not a fake. I wouldn't mind learning a little chinese to use this amazing phone...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2007)

the catch wid turbo sim is that the iphone already needs to be activated wid at&t and only then turbo sim hack will work.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2007)

And visual voicemail won't work.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2007)

*Apple's refurbished iPhones retail for $499 and $399
*
Apple's iPhone has only been on the market for about two months, but the company is already selling refurbished phones to customers with a one-year warranty.

The "Apple Certified Refurbished" iPhones are available online for $499 and $399 respectively for the 8GB and 4GB models. The $100 price cut represents a 17 percent and 21 percent discount respectively.

hmmmm... i wonder not even 2 months and a price drop ....


----------



## goobimama (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^You obviously don't get the concept of a refurb... cause as of now, there is no price drop for the iPhone...


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry my mistake i didnt point out the source:

*Apple Rolls Out Refurbished iPhones For $100 Less**www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=8514


----------



## goobimama (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh I know that the REFURBs are for $100 less....saw it on Tuaw. NEW iPhones are still the same price.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

2 months and apple is out wid refurbs??!!! i don't get the point here!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 21, 2007)

They are iRefurbs , with a twist & Apple smell on it


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

apple salesman: sir these refurbs are to make the iPhone more user friendly and more better

sensible human: it means that even apple accepts that the v1 had major issues that a refurb had to be released in less than 2 months ...

OMG!!!!!!!! Jesus is reborn


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

imav, you are getting it wrong. refurbished entities are not new or ver.2. they are more like repaired ones or mebbe the discarded ones which are restored to the original form.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 21, 2007)

I wonder that if they are even Refurbished because i  haven't heard any major hardware compliant. Maybe the iphones aren't selling  well and El Joso doesn't want to tell the public it ain't selling well by doing a  price drop so he just tags the unsold stock as refurbished and also reduce the  price by $100 to get it selling again.


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ exactly ...

@infra: to refurbish in ur terms would mean a call back which wasnt there ...

That's right, an iPhone user took his phone with him to France and managed to rack up $4190.76 in international roaming charges. Video after the break.

    A Miami resident recently took a short trip to France and used his iphone to check his email and send text messages. His friends made this video for him using a scan of the ACTUAL bill

*media.techeblog.com/images/iphonebill.jpg

4k $  what does an iphone cost ... man this guy could buy 100 'refurbished' iphones


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

refurbish is NOT a term i invented! thats the meaning of 'refurbish' and that certainly doesn't suggest a callback. what i'm wondering is where did apple get iphones from to refurbish??!!

btw, $4k or whatever you've suggested is coz of the billing by AT&T due to roaming. i don't see how apple is to be blamed here.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll take it you didn't score well in Math.....$400x100=$40,000. That guy could have bought only 10 refurb iphones...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

yup infra is right.. 
Refurbished fones are not fones wit upgrades or something..
They mean fones which were trashed or returned or exchanged under warranty due to technical snags... which are then repaired and sold again..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yup infra is right..
> Refurbished fones are not fones wit upgrades or something..
> They mean fones which were trashed or returned or exchanged under warranty due to technical snags... which are then repaired and sold again..



Wait, means Apple had many iPhones in return which now they are re-selling as refurbished & they have lots of them in stock...

Doesn't this means iPhones are very faulty.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

I think the first batch of customers were "BETA" testers for the iPhone


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 21, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I think the first batch of customers were "BETA" testers for the iPhone


Can't be, salesman was not given an iPhone for testing


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> refurbish is NOT a term i invented! thats the meaning of 'refurbish' and that certainly doesn't suggest a callback. what i'm wondering is where did apple get iphones from to refurbish??!!
> 
> btw, $4k or whatever you've suggested is coz of the billing by AT&T due to roaming. i don't see how apple is to be blamed here.


im not blaming apple just posting a piece of funny news ...

@goobi i suck at maths iv got a kt almost every sem in maths ....

and at every1 else ... if a refurbish fone isnt a supposed v2 .... where does the term refurbish come from ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 22, 2007)

Refurbish means someone gave a broken or malfunctioning iPhone back to Apple for repair, Apple replaced the malfunctioning part & selling it back.

But if this is the case, its points questions at Apple's Quality check & device features. So many iPhone for repair


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2007)

well in that case i got a different meaning acc to the dictionary .... refurbish means redecorate/renovate .... now my interpretation of this meaning and the context it is used im suggests that the iphone has had some minor changes done  and not re-selling of a defective iphone coz there aint none


----------



## pillainp (Aug 22, 2007)

iMav:
A refurbished Apple product is a product that was sent back by an intelligent person, which Apple will polish up and sell to an idiot.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ Apple refurbs are supposed to be well tested. I would certainly have gone in for a refurb if they (refurbs) were available in India..


----------



## pillainp (Aug 22, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ Apple refurbs are supposed to be well tested. I would certainly have gone in for a refurb if they (refurbs) were available in India..


Question is:
If Apple products are so all-fired great in the first place and miles ahead all others, always infallible, why were they sent in to be refurbed in the first place??

Could it be that Apple suffers from the same problems we mere mortals do???

SHOCK::SHOCK::SHOCK


----------



## goobimama (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey. I never said that apple products are infalliable. Stuff happens and you send your iPhone back only to get it replaced with a new one. But the old one gets repaired and is thoroughly tested. Most people who have bought refurb apple products have not experienced a single products which makes them even better than the new ones...SHOCK::SHOCK::SHOCK:: INDEED::


----------



## pillainp (Aug 22, 2007)

See, all I'm saying is, going by the incredibly high standards you set for Windows to conform to (and shout when it inevitably fails), no Apple product should ever fail or have to be returned for any reason.

But it seems they are, so what does that say about Apple?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

Engadget said:
			
		

> *Apple set to launch ringtone service for iPhone September 5th?*
> 
> 
> *www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/iphoneitunesringones.jpg
> ...


So, now u have to pay for the ringtones. Well.....ok, we do that even right now for ringtones. But You have to pay apple again so that u can use your already purchased Music from iTunes as a ringtone. Means *to use a song as ringtone, u first have to buy it from iTunes & then pay to use it as a ringtone. You cannot set your own ringtone*, which is already known...Just another way for Apple to extort money.

Hey Apple, do u have the ringtone of my Sister screaming my name? I use it is as a per-contact based ringtone in my K750i so that when she calls, the ringtone is her screaming my name. Can I do that in iPhone? Nope...


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

@gx yes u can keep ur sister screaming ur name as  a ringtone ... first record it and then sign a contract with paramount or any major recording label and then hopefully the itunes store will have it n their database and then u can purchase it


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

iPhone on Uncyclopedia 



> *Major innovations*
> 
> *images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/c/ca/Omgifoen.png/180px-Omgifoen.png
> The next generation iPhone, to be released in two seconds after the last next generation iPhone. Features 10GB hard drive and bigger price
> ...





> “_iPhone is a revolutionary and magical product that is literally five years ahead of any other mobile phone. You can even use it to surf the iNternet!_”
> 
> ~ *Steve Jobs on iPhone*


Lolz.....



> Harmful Side Effects
> You will never get laid (but at least you will have a sweet phone =D)
> All your friends will hate you, because you are a douche for buying one.





> Apple engineers are scrambling to find the elusive answer to that prodding question, "How can we get it to sync with iTunes without a wire?"


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2007)

LOL! 

That was funny.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> That was funny.



Yeah...its funny u forgot the post this truth about iPhone



> *Basically the only difference between this and other phones on the market is the apple logo, which raises the price to one bizillion dollars.*


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hack Discovered to Enable Free iPhone Ringtones*
*
Say goodbye to the $0.99 fee to make iPhone ringtones*

It seems as though the good news continues to roll in for iPhone users. On Wednesday, Apple announced a $200 price cut for the 8GB iPhone and dropped the price on the 4GB model to $299 until supplies run out. Yesterday, Steve Jobs announced to the Apple faithful that those that purchased iPhones before the price drop would be given $100 of in-store credit to the Apple Store.

Today, there's even more good news to spread around concerning iPhone ringtones. Jobs announced on Wednesday that customers would be able to add ringtones to their iPhones for $0.99 -- this is in addition to the $0.99 price for downloading an iTunes music track.

This of course angered many people who felt that they were being charged twice to make a ringtone out of a song they already owned. Well, the aptly-named "Cleverboy" on the Mac Rumors forums has discovered a workaround for the $0.99 charge for a ringtone through iTunes.

Users simply need to duplicate and rename any AAC music file with the file extension "M4R". Next, double-click the file to add it to iTunes. Once in iTunes, the newly renamed M4R music file will show up as a ringtone under the "Ringtones" tab. Users can then sync their iPhone as usual and enjoy free ringtones.

According to Cleverboy, the hack works in both Windows and Mac versions of iTunes.

*www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=8782


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ there's always a key for every lock!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

but doesnt the trick show something ... that apple is rather dumb ... all u need to do is make a copy rename and ur done  ...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah. the hack is hacked again by apple with their new update 7.4.1....


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

so dont upgrade simple


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Ah. the hack is hacked again by apple with their new update 7.4.1....


 And the hacked hack that Apple hacked is hacked again


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

While that may be an option, Apple always forces an update whenever you need to use a new feature. So try to resist as much as you want, but a tiny new feature will not work with the older version...


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

an r to a and u save $1 ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> So try to resist as much as you want, but a tiny new feature will not work with the older version...



Presenting, the new & improves iToner . iTunes no longer required to change ringtones.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> While that may be an option, Apple always forces an update whenever you need to use a new feature. So try to resist as much as you want, but a tiny new feature will not work with the older version...


Yeah, they do have a tendency to do that.


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/onemillioniphones.png



> Apple Sells One Millionth iPhone
> 
> CUPERTINO, Calif., Sept. 10 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple(R) today
> announced it sold its one millionth iPhone(TM) yesterday, just 74 days after
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

In only America, too. How cool is that!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^
1 million........that is insanely cool
now i badly want to learn lessons from Steve Jobs on how to sell a crap product big time !!

many companies have problems selling extremely cool stuff with really advanced technologies 
but steve sells his product very well even if its serioulsy hadicapped


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^its called advertising and fanboyism, and the more secret they keep the products the more it sells


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

now if it was me or gx who wudv said that ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

Unlock day for iPhone from the clutches of AT&T is here. Apple looses exclusive control on iPhone completely now.

*iPhoneSIMfree's end-user solution tested, it works!*

Posted Sep 10th 2007 12:54PM by Ryan Block
Filed under: Cellphones
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/09/iphonesimfree-app-test-16.jpg​ version of their software SIM unlock solution, and the promise that it would be available for purchase today. We can't confirm that anyone's actually received their iPhone unlock orders, but we did get to test the release version of the software unlock today -- the very same thing people all over will be paying to unlock their devices with -- and, not surprisingly, it works like a charm. In other words, while we can't vouch for any of the vendors selling the software, we can vouch for the software itself working exactly as advertised. We've got the full unlock on video, which we'll be posting shortly.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

Couple this with the price drop, hitting the one million mark and having loads of native third party applications for the iPhone already - all without voiding your warranty - and you can already see iPhone sales hitting the roof! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Apple looses exclusive control on iPhone completely now.


Translation from gx_speak:
"_AT&T_ loses exclusive rights to the iPhone now."


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> In only America, too. How cool is that!



welll in the same time nokia sold 5 millions 6300 and 1.5 millions n95


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> welll in the same time nokia sold 5 millions 6300 and 1.5 millions n95


are u sure about it? any links? 5 million 6300s??!!!


----------



## din (Sep 11, 2007)

Infra, heres some info

1. 1 million iphones sold in 74 days, posted by the very respectable member - iMav

Another source here..

2. 5 million Nokia 6300 were sold in Q2 2007

Source here ..

3. 1.5 millinon N 95 were sold in Q2 2007

Source here ..

and

Another source here ..

Nokia figures - *All over the world in 4 months* (thats Quarter I think ? )

iPhone figures - *Only in the USA in 74 days*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^ din, why don't some ppl give complete info like you!??


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, Nokia _shipped_ (not sold) 5m units of 6300 and 1.5m units of N95 all over the world in three months.
Apple _sold_ (not shipped) 1m units of the iPhone in two and a half months only in the United States of America and that too when it was locked to a carrier.

There is no comparison whatsoever.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 11, 2007)

But the reports say that 6300 <i>SOLD</i> 5 mln units.... 

Anyways, one little bit of personal information... its weird that Nokia is said to be the top mobile phone brand in terms of sales in US... but since my 2 years of stay at CA, I have seen that most people use MotoRazr, blackberry, WM6 PDAs and iPhones.... seen like 10-15 Nokia phones till date and that too nearly all are N95s...


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

do u guys really believe EVERYTHING that the reports say
i wonder when the iphonefreesim software will hit torrents


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

Why, are you dying to use it?


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

*Get iPhone unlock software for free* ... i have for me .... 

The free software iPhone unlock—the only one that counts— has been finally achieved and it has been independently tested. Everyone can now unlock their iPhones for free. The unlock was not achieved by GeoHot, who was credited with the first hardware unlocks.

here's the link for those who have been cursing me for not putting *the source* always

*This SUX*

*iPhone Updates Will Probably Break iPhone Apps*

No one should expect 3rd party apps to continue running on the iPhone after the next update. Much like Sony with their PSP, Apple refuses to be as progressive with a portable computer as they are with a clunky, traditional system. Yesterday, a lot of us took some of Apple VP Greg Joswiak's comments to support the possibility of an eventual open iPhone platform.

 But then Apple clarified:



			
				apple said:
			
		

> software updates will most likely break" 3rd party iPhone apps.



Hopefully Apple will wake up and smell the inevitable. And hopefully the iPhone will not turn into the PSPhone, forcing users to scour the forums to see if they can update to the latest firmware without worry.

*Source*


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

*Which One Is Better, iPhone or the Windows Smartphone?*

*Which One Is Better, iPhone or the Windows Smartphone?*
*I've been hooked on using Windows Smartphone devices, because of the seamless integration with Outlook*

By: Alexander Falk
Sep. 11, 2007 06:30 PM


Which one is "better" - the iPhone or the Windows Smartphone? That's the question that many gadget-loving road warriors and cell-phone geeks are asking these days...

Here is my personal take:

I've been a big proponent of smartphone technology for a long time, and have been chasing the "perfect smartphone" for a while. Specifically, I've been hooked on using Windows Smartphone devices, because of the seamless integration with Outlook and the resulting automatic synchronization of all my contacts, calendar entries, tasks, notes, and e-mail over the air. And my favorite Smartphone so far was the Cingular/AT&T 8525. To meet a new business partner on the road, enter their contact details into the smartphone, and find the same person automatically in Outlook when you get back to the office is simply great - same goes for calendar entries.

*bp2.blogger.com/_KDgXmlITJmY/RuHv1A4zg8I/AAAAAAAAAAc/0y9VqLFlIgI/s320/att_8525_s.gif

So when my wife wanted a new iPhone when it came out, I was very sceptical. Sure, I do use an iPod Video and have been a big fan of the early Macs from 1986-1996, but I could no conceive of how the iPhone could offer anything to me - especially since my AT&T 8525 device had it all: UMTS, Wi-Fi, Push-Email, Windows-based Smartphone, PDF Reader, Pocket Word, Pocket Excel, Video, etc.

It took just one week. Read more...

[Via AJAXWORLD MAGAZINE]


A quote from the article:





> The reason is very simple: UI design, UI design, and UI design! Just like with any great piece of software on the computer, it all boils down to the design of the user interface.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2007)

I can only imagine what iMav would say if he had to write that article


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

id simply say PS:<my sig>


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, everyone who says anything positive about any product Apple releases is a "stupid Mac salesman". Riiight! We get it, dude - we do. 

The fact that you guys jump into every Apple related thread to bash it shows how insecure you feel.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

no 1 jumped here on the contrary gx created this thread ... not to mention u r the 1 who wants to start with threads like final showdown ... this that  ... we just talk technical and news .... u


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I can only imagine what iMav would say if he had to write that article



ah! 2 hrs left till the day gets over, I said no flaming today


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ah! 2 hrs left till the day gets over, I said no flaming today


 damn! only 2 hours left??!!  its been such a peaceful day today! 

ps: why don't you visit u_know_who at 3am everyday!???


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

Lock this thread immediately ....................

JharuPochaBai coming


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ps: why don't you visit u_know_who at 3am everyday!???


 offer khattam ho gaya


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Which One Is Better, iPhone or the Windows Smartphone?*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Which one is "better" - the iPhone or the Windows Smartphone? That's the question that many gadget-loving road warriors and cell-phone geeks are asking these days...



I guess this guy never used HTC Touch or TyTn 2 ever or he wouldn't be comparing them like this.

iPhone just look at the UI, it looks so cool...but will it do my work?

I m in the middle of a day, & i need to do something important, say record a video of a seminar or say....have to do a 2 way conferencing on video or even better, assume that I have to edit that PDF I got in mail from my office...well..iPhone won't do all this.

Why pay $400 for 8GB iPhone when HTC Touch does everything & much better. Oh, touch is thick.....damn, all hell has broken.

Arya, a good UI is just 3 days novelty if u don't have a good software back end.

*iPhone now software unlocked in 32 countries and 69 carriers*

Posted Sep 13th 2007 1:44AM by Thomas Ricker
Filed under: Cellphones, Portable Video, Portable Audio
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/09/iphone-global-sim-free.jpg​   var digg_url = '*digg.com/apple/iPhone_now_software_unlocked_in_32_countries_and_69_carriers';   With the European and Asian iPhone rollouts still months away, is it any wonder to find the little guy venturing out on the mean, GSM streets all on his own? According to that list above compiled by the iPhone Dev Team, the freebie iPhone software unlock has now been tested to work in 32 countries and 69 national carriers -- a list which is changing by the minute. Testing is based on calls in/out, SMS in/out, EDGE/GPRS access, and voicemail access. Not Visual Voicemail, naturally, but the ability to receive notifications alerts and check voicemail messages. As usual, we won't link you directly to the iPhoneDev community in accordance to their request for uh, anonymity.

*Update*: Make that 42 countries and 90 local carriers as our readers have also pointed out that they've unlocked their own phones in the additional country/carrier combos: New Zealand/Vodafone, Spain/Moviestar, Poland/Orange, Czech Republic/Vodafone, Bahrain/Batelcom/MTC Vodafone, Israel/Cellcom, Hungary/T-Mobile, Belgium/Proximus/Base/Mobistar, Kuwait/Wataniya, and Ireland/Meteor. Note: the iPhoneDev list included Telus (with a note that it won't work) and double-counted India. Any more dear


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/redirect-1.jpeg


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

Heheheheh! Good one! Why don't we do such crazy sh1t out here in India?!?! I'd love to stand in line waiting for an iPhone...


----------



## cellimporter (Sep 16, 2007)

iPhone is available with me in Delhi, India, limited stock.

These are Unlocked to work with all GSM Operators (Airtel, Hutch, Idea, MTNL, BSNL etc.)

1) Iphone 4GB version shall cost Rs.24,990
2) Iphone 8GB shall cost Rs.32,650.

Add Rs.450 for Blue Dart shipping anywhere within India. Phone will ship from Delhi.

Pls note that there is US State Tax + FedEx shipping charge + Customs duties involved on top of the US retail price of the iPhone, hence the price is what it is by the time it lands in India.

Payment can be remitted in our ICICI account or you can send a DD.

If someone picks up from Delhi shipping charges will be waived.

You can email me at: iphoneimporter@gmail.com


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh no you don't! Please don't tempt me! I want an iPhone with warranty. This is going to hurt...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

afaik, selling unlocked iphones and selling iphones outside US is illegal!!! who is this guy???


----------



## Pathik (Sep 17, 2007)

A spammer


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 17, 2007)

There are a number of spammers...this is one of them

Butits true that IPhones unlocked are selling in Delhi Market(I thinks u all knows where)


----------



## iMav (Sep 18, 2007)

chk out the vdo here ... aayush this 1s for u ...

*Video*


----------



## cellimporter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sory i was not spamming, i am selling the iphone and thought several ppl are intersted in this thread. Pls delete/move the post if the mod may deem so.

Selling IPhone outside USA is not illegal, it is selling in almost all countries, being shipped from USA. So whoever said should know before he writes.


----------



## iMav (Sep 18, 2007)

*Apple breathes huge amount of O2*

According to The Guardian, *Apple will rake in as much as 40 percent of the revenues generated by O2 customers using the iPhone*. This is in addition to the commission and revenue sharing imposed by O2's relationship with Carphone Warehouse. Carphone Warehouse will be the sole retailer for O2-based iPhones in the UK.

"I can't imagine any of the operators agreeing to terms like that," said one UK telecom official. "It is an extraordinary number."

It is believed that Apple receives $3 to $11 per month from AT&T for each iPhone customer in the United States.

*Source*


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2007)

It is illegal, that I'm sure of. But I think we can pass on this one for a bit...


----------



## iMav (Sep 18, 2007)

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/iphoneuk02.jpg

*Apple UK Event: O2 Official iPhone Carrier, Arrives Nov. 9
*
O2 will be carrying the iPhone in the UK, which will arrive Nov. 9 for £269 (8GB model only). Sadly, but not unexpectedly, 3G's still not onboard. To mitigate the EDGE factor, O2's hooking up with The Cloud to put out over 7500 free Wi-Fi hotspots for the iPhone. Speaking of, the Wi-Fi Music Store will launch later this month and be pre-loaded onto the iPhone.

Source: Gizmodo


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 18, 2007)

Lolz....U.K. is not U.S.A, a Phone without 3G & that too about $200 more then the U.S counterpart, Britain isn't Apple's playground.

There is no MMS, well.....Jobs said "Who uses MMS when you can email", well seems like Britishers do send 1 million MMS each day in U.K.

Tell me, can I download a files from rapidshare in iPhone & then mail using GMail to a friend on hotmail? I can't cos iPhone won't support saving files to its HD like this.

Just 30% coverage & that too for those people who are used to High Speed 3G network which is there. Its not in U.S.A in a wide amount with AT&T so, ok they skipped it, but what about Europe? 3G Rox here

Why would I pay 269 pounds for something without 3G, MMS, Video, any real smartphone functionality and a crap camera, tied to and an 18 month contract for a minimum of 35 pounds per month. 

I doubt it will flop, consumers on the whole are easy to manipulate and Apple has done a very good job of throwinig up a smokescreen around the many flaws in it's products. They have an excellent marketing machine, and a brilliant design team.


----------



## superczar (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG..what a ridiculous thread.... (so ridiculous that I actually registered to post a reply)

With absolutely no intentions of inviting flames, I'll just ask a simple question...How many of the iphone bashers on this thread have actually tried their hands on one?

I can bet my life on the fact that the answer is none!!

And if you haven't, how can you form such a strong opinion against something?

It's not just a flashy UI that makes this phone good. 
It's a 600mhz processor combined with some very efficient coding coupled with an well thought out UI that makes this phone incredibly more usable than any other phone,,,be it s60 or Win Mobile

and I am saying this after having been a big S60 fan for several years (A 3230 and then a N73ME) and having middled with the bad experience of a Windos mobile phone (ipaq 6365)

BTW I am as geeky as it gets, and just a swanky and flashy UI wouldn't impress me much. What impresses me is the fact that everything on the iphone works as it should 
 + with sub second responses to any action, it feels like having moved from a PC trying to run XP on a K6 300 mhz /128 meg RAM to a C2D/2GB RAM setup


ANd I am not gng to reply to any flaming that happens here onwards, but all I'll say is do yourself a favor and try out the device before wasting any further time bashing it....


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ if uv read the thread then u might have come across posts which go by the follwing:

"We arent rich enough to buy a device just to try it, our opinions are made and based on the reviews and specs given by users and makers"

u might be rich enough to buy the device to just try it and incase u like it keep it but sorry im not and so arent the many members of the forum who buy to try  what a logic ... buy to try


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 24, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> It's not just a flashy UI that makes this phone good.
> It's a 600mhz processor combined with some very efficient coding coupled with an well thought out UI that makes this phone incredibly more usable than any other phone,,,be it s60 or Win Mobile


Tell me, is lack of bluetooth file transfer, video recording, MMS a good thing?


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

no its such a good thing ... jus look at the 600mhz processor


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ if uv read the thread then u might have come across posts which go by the follwing:
> 
> "We arent rich enough to buy a device just to try it, our opinions are made and based on the reviews and specs given by users and makers"
> 
> u might be rich enough to buy the device to just try it and incase u like it keep it but sorry im not and so arent the many members of the forum who buy to try  what a logic ... buy to try


LOL! I don't think I have to point out the huge, gaping hole in this post. Ha! Ha!


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

please do so find me that 'gaping hole'


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, it's just that buying a device is not exactly the only way to try it. Ever heard of the phrase "test drive" when buying a car? 

I, however, absolutely do not mean to say that you should try out the iPhone when it comes to India. You shouldn't. I am quoting myself from an email I sent to some people, _"Remember that it still has crippled Bluetooth functionality, no video recording capabilities, no 3G... and a lot of other drawbacks. You don't want it. The lower price is just a lure - resist it! C'mon, you can do it. Grab a RAZR or something instead."_


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

buss a test drive thats ur gaping hole  i thought i had my foot in my mouth somewhere ... i didnt even edit my post where  gaping hole


----------



## adithya_s (Sep 25, 2007)

comon guys dont fight now...
 the way i look iphone is its an ipod which works as phone..
 here it goes..
 anyways for an ipod having touch screen is my dream gadget.. 
so i'll be paying $299 for that(atleast 250 usd at the time i buy)
so now a touch screen ipod working as a phone, i would certainly pay some 20 usd more.. the total price 320 usd...
for a cam which can take decent photos.. i would pay 20 usd so 340 usd now(i know it cant capture videos).. for wifi 20 more.. 360 now.. 
for edge and bluetooth 20 more so 380
and for the sexy look it has got 20 more.. so comes upto 400 usd.. (the current price of 8gb ipod)
and as per my knowledge java,flash and video capturing etc drawbacks will be fixed by its next software release.. just pray to god so that jobs wont ask us to pay for the software upgrade..


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

I never said buy it...you need to try it....
forget the fact that it can't do x y or z... (not that there aren't workarounds , and a bunch of 3rd party apps to fill the gaps)

the essential a b & c that it does by default are done so well that it leaves everything else (including the HTC touch and its 200 mhz proccy far behind)

and the non-essntial x y and z (the gaps as you point them) are also handled by it though in the same league as a touch or a s60 phone maybe

from my experience so far,the only thing i find lacking is the lack of a clipboard for which i hope a 3rd party app would come out soon

but trust me when i say this, the hw capabilities of its proccy/memory and OS capabillties are far beyond what any other phone in the market can achieve today
(efficient coding + a *600mhz proccy + 256 MB RAM *goes far far beyond what a *200 mhz+- 10% proccy with 64 MB RAM *(on a touch and its ilk)can achieve on any OS)

so before you diss the iphone based simply on hearsay (or because it is the in-thing or considered g33ky to do so), do rememeber that there are hard and cold physical specifications of the hardware to back it up to refute any arguments you put forth

though there would really be no need to to refute any arguments if the arguer were to actually go and try the device out and that would shut the arguer up

(think the sub second browser/media player/photo viewer response times vs the_ let-me-go-take-a leak-and-hope-it-is-done-by-when-i-come-back_ response times on a windows mobile/symbian phone and you'll know what i mean)


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't mean to rude, but who might you be? You seem to be one who has in fact used/own an iPhone... the only member on this forum I guess


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

nothing rude about that qstn...
I am from Chennai, a fairly active member on the techenclave forums, and am using an iphone in chennai 
i picked it up on a recent business trip, bought it back to India and unlocked it myself

before this, I was using an ipaq (windows mobile) and subsequently a N73ME (s60) so I have a fair degree of experience on most mainstream smartphone OSs..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm....maybe I should make a trip to chennai... I'm sure supercar uncle will let me scroll through a playlist with my fingers...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL! This superczar dude knows what he is talking about and, as a bonus, he seems to have good language skills too. I'm sold. 

Not that I needed any persuasion anyway! 

I _so_ want the iPhone, man.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 25, 2007)

@superczar, many of the reviewers were very much unsatisfied with the phone call quality of the iphone while feeling that the other features were pretty cool...  What is your opinion on it?

Arun


----------



## saipradeepg (Sep 25, 2007)

Better wait for Meizu Minione till Feb 2008!
Thats far better option rather than this iphone in terms of price and features.


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

> @superczar, many of the reviewers were very much unsatisfied with the phone call quality of the iphone while feeling that the other features were pretty cool... What is your opinion on it?


  i tested the reception against a N73 in a lift and both phones dropped coverage at around the same time

the voice quality on the in-phone speaker is a tad weaker then the N73 while a little better when using the bundled earplugs/headset



> I'm sure supercar uncle will let me scroll through a playlist with my fingers...


 LOL..it's superc*z*ar
and I guess I am not an ancient uncle character 



> Better wait for Meizu Minione till Feb 2008!


 That phone looks like an iphone clone...
I hope it does indeed turn out to be a better phone than the iphone but it would be speculative to pass a judgemennt like that based on the paper specs alone


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

czar  .... what am i supposed to do with the processor when it cant do basic applications that any freakin 5 grand fone can .... the hardware is good who ever said that the hardware isnt good .... apple always has had good hardware ... be it the mac books; imacs ... hardware is good the finishing is good (outer body) .... *the screwup is the software/OS/firmware* .... and if u wudv just made an attempt to read what ever has been said with an open eye and not blinded by fanboyism (yes its me who is calling another person a fanboy coz after arya's UI its this guy's processor) then u wudv realized that the bashing apple has been getting is coz of its locking of the iphone; crappy software features  but alas ur like the horse whose eyes are covered so as to not see the sides and only concentrate what is in front ... and in this case its again the UI of apple (but u chose to talk abt whats behind the UI unlike arya who chose only to talk abt the UI 

but hell who cares abt what features the iphone supports .... just look at the 600mhz processor   i forgot i need to open the iphone to look at the processor and opening the damn thing is another challenge unlike other cell fones that can be easily opend up  ... which reminds me about the abttery issue  which makes me laugh like this -  .... look at the 600mhz processor and forget everything else


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sorry, but I couldn't understand half of what you have tried to communicate in the garbled mess of text in the post above.

I can still try to do a point-by-point rebuttal but the above post convinces me it is useless to argue on this thread....

You can hate the iphone for all I care ( I don't own any apple stocks anyway) but at least try to put forth a logical argument against it

PS: locking of the iphone is no longer an issue, and the third party app dev scene is bustling with activities (google for ibrickr)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ very well said 

and am glad that after being just 5 posts old you realised wid whom to argue and wid whom not to


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

damn simple english is garbled and then they want to argue 

czar ....

 what am i supposed to do with the processor when it cant do basic applications that any freakin Rs. 5000 fone can do

the hardware is good who ever said that the hardware isnt good

apple always has had good hardware ... be it the mac books; imacs ... hardware is good the finishing is good (outer body) .... *the screwup is the software/OS/firmware * (simple english)

and if u wudv just made an attempt to read what ever has been said (in the entire thrad uptill now) with an open eye and not blinded by fanboyism (yes its me who is calling another person a fanboy coz after arya's UI its this guy's processor) then u wudv realized that the bashing apple has been getting is coz of its locking of the iphone; crappy software features but alas ur like the horse whose eyes are covered so as to not see the sides and only concentrate what is in front ... and in this case its again the UI of apple (but u chose to talk abt whats behind the UI unlike arya who chose only to talk abt the UI

(if its this para that u didnt understand then il clarify, in a horse race or even the normal 'taanga' - horse ride .... the horse's eyes have a cover that does not allow them to see on the sides and they can only see what is in front not on the sides) and thats how u r ... looking at the UI and not the other things which go along with a cell fone

but hell who cares abt what features the iphone supports .... just look at the 600mhz processor (u said just look at the 600mhz processor) .... i forgot i need to open the iphone to look at the processor (simple english) and opening the damn thing is another challenge (u cant open the iphone at home without scratching it) unlike other cell fones that can be easily opend up(simple english)  ... which reminds me about the battery issue (the battery cant be replaced by u at home ... needs to go to apple) which makes me laugh like this - (simple english) .... look at the 600mhz processor and forget everything else (simple english)

PS: its easy to just say hey i cant understand when u have nothing to say ....


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ very well said
> 
> and am glad that after being just 5 posts old you realised wid whom to argue and wid whom not to


LOL! Exactly. And I hope you don't give into the temptation of replying to these guys' mess again. Just reading their posts can cause severe stress injuries to your brain (due to the punctuation, grammar and logical loopholes).

If you're in the mood for a hearty laugh (and to understand how this guy's mind works, or doesn't), read this little post. 



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> I hope it does indeed turn out to be a better phone than the iphone but it would be speculative to pass a judgemennt like that based on the paper specs alone.


That, my dear friend, is the one and only thing they care about. Believe me - _the one and only!_



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> if u wudv just made an attempt to read what ever has been said with an open eye and not blinded by fanboyism


You have used an Apple product and you liked it - well, join the ranks of the poor fanboys! 

Do you own a Mac, by the way?


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

o! please really dont get into the temptation we have all read arya ... "just look at the UI its cool" statement dont repeat that by just changing the UI to the 600mhz processor ... "oh just look at the 600mhz processor its so cool" 



			
				salesman said:
			
		

> ou have used an Apple product and you liked it - well, join the ranks of the poor fanboy


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

that link was hilarious...



> Do you own a Mac, by the way?


 I use a Mac for my HTPC setup which I am totally in love with...

Having said that, I also use Windows in equal measure and Ubuntu to a lesser extent

Here are my home setup details 
*www.techenclave.com/forums/rig/viewgallery-35.html


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

^^ thats some killer fire power u got on ur wheels and inside ur kingdom


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

well imav, its utterly stupid to downplay the comments of a person who's actually used the product; that too by a person who's not seen or touched it let alone using it!! nobody is saying that the iphone is the best product out there. we all know that its legally network locked, doesn't haf mms/video recording facility. he's only sharing his experience wid the iphone. you can't force upon or belittle his PoV.

i'm not an apple fan and don't use any apple products coz i like to freq. upgrade almost all my pc components from time to time and i can't afford to get a new apple pc every 6 months. but as i said, when you criticize something you need to give some logical reasoning.

no doubt, i brand aayush as a mac fanboy (which i'm sure he'll agree too) but rather than branding you (and ur partner in crime) as an MS fanboy, i'd think apply hateboy is the rite word for you. criticize where you should, praise where it deserves!


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> you can't force upon or belittle his PoV.


 so cant he or the other salesman .. call me hateboy; fanboy; nething as long as there is a boy/man with it  ...

for the record *i* have praised apple where it desrves on more than 1 occassion though u wont find but yes i have  ... damn i also got my alias with an *i*


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i brand aayush as a mac fanboy


My blog's description says, _"The online journal of Aayush Arya, an interior designer student by non-profession and a complete Mac fanatic."_ 'Nuff said. 

It is difficult for the likes of iMav to comprehend that the experience of using the iPhone is so incredibly good that people are willing to live without the few features it lacks.

@superczar, do visit this thread every now and then.


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

Superczar said:
			
		

> I use a Mac for my HTPC setup which I am totally in love with...
> 
> Having said that, I also use Windows in equal measure and Ubuntu to a lesser extent
> 
> ...





			
				imav said:
			
		

> ^^ thats some killer fire power u got on ur wheels and inside ur kingdom


 Thanks you...and I am absolutely proud of my setup and my gizmos


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It is difficult for the likes of iMav to comprehend that the experience of using the iPhone is so incredibly good that people are willing to live without the few features it lacks.


 and it is difficult for mac salesman to comprehend with the fact that even though the iphone being a magnificent peice of hardware has been crippled by the firmware/OS it uses 

PS: it doesnt matter to me whether "people" are willing to live without some features ... what matters is i cant spend 25k for a fone that cant do things that even a 5k fone can


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ who is forcing you to go buy it?


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

when did i say that im being forced by some 1 to buy it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

well it seems so wid every post of urs. let these ppl live in peace. someone comes in and posts his experience about the product and you start the same "ghisa pita rona" again: it doesn't haf mms/video, its software is crippled etc. we all know what are the shortcomings. its really disgusting to see that new members are welcomed in this way at thinkdigit forums.


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL..just notice you updated your sig too...so I too am an apple salesman now


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

y blame me whn new members start their posts with comments like these ...  



> OMG..what a ridiculous thread.... (so ridiculous that I actually registered to post a reply)





			
				superczar said:
			
		

> LOL..just notice you updated your sig too...so I too am an apple salesman now


 hey im not saying its u ... ur assuming thats its intended towards u


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

hahaha...this thread is actually fun...
so let me try to make a fresh start here...

Edit: Mighty iMav, I accept defeat and take my question back...the iphone truly sux


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

Reason number 1: It has an Apple logo.
2. No cut-paste.
3. No MMS.
4. No video recording.
5. Did I mention the Apple logo?



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I hope you don't give into the temptation of replying to these guys' mess again.


Obviously, you weren't quite so resistant.


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

Hahaha...true..it's just that I am having a rather slow day at work and what better way to pass time than this...though on second thoughts, I take that question back else this would perhaps just drag on forever...
sorry iMav, i hope you hadn't started typing out a response already


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

1. AT&T locked (even though it has been cracked, gizmodo readers have reported that taking an unlocked fone to an apple store for servicing resulted in his fne being black listed and denial of serivce)

2. No A2DP support (agian apple made sure that only apple certified bluetooth headsets work & also that no file sharing over blutooth takes place)

3. No Video Rec (now this sux big time)

4. Paid ringtones

5. No easy access for battery replacement; No MMS

6. iPod features cant be used unless activated with an AT&T account ...

7. And my favorite os x draw back no cut paste


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

here is my crib list...

no clipboard
no video recording
crippled bluetooth

IMHO, these shortcomings are more than offset by the amazing responsiveness of the system the brilliant browser & media player and the overall user experience (e.g. the thoughtful touches like the proximity sensor)

but then that's just me...


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

damn u just sucked all the fun out of the thread by accepting to the flaws


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you really as stupid as your posts suggest?

Who, in this entire thread, has ever claimed that the iPhone does not lack the features it does? Tho whole point is that despite the fact that it does lack a few features, it is an awesome phone. The user interface is so brilliant and the features it does have are so perfectly implemented that it puts the phone head and shoulders about the competition when it comes to usability.


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

blah blah blah blah blah  arya bhai ab aaya oonth pahad k niche .... 

just look at the UI its so cool


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

Who went kiske niche?


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

aao bhai sirf aap ki kami thi yahan


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

IMAO basic features  like video recording and bluetooth support(full not crippled) should have been there in the iPhone considering the high prices tags it has.Of course the processor is great and so is the UI but come on even 3k-4k phones have these features nowadays.


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

hahahaha..this thread is hilarious..it just keeps running in circles


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

Heheheh! This really is a funny thread...


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

and u all jus want all such threads closed ...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> hahahaha..this thread is hilarious..it just keeps running in circles


Exactly. That's the only thing that happens around here. 

@goobimama
The phrase _"ab aaya oont pahaad ke neeche"_ means that the person in question has finally accepted the truth/been humbled. _oont_ = camel; _pahaad_ = mountain.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 25, 2007)

I missed out lots of things due to sleeping & resting at home. Lucknow is cold again.



			
				adithya_s said:
			
		

> and as per my knowledge java,flash and video capturing etc drawbacks will be fixed by its next software release.. just pray to god so that jobs wont ask us to pay for the software upgrade..



As for the statements of Jobs, JAVA Is not coming at all.

Flash "might" come for safari.



			
				suparczar said:
			
		

> but trust me when i say this, the hw capabilities of its proccy/memory and OS capabillties are far beyond what any other phone in the market can achieve today
> (efficient coding + a *600mhz proccy + 256 MB RAM *goes far far beyond what a *200 mhz+- 10% proccy with 64 MB RAM *(on a touch and its ilk)can achieve on any OS)



Doesn't that proves that HTC Touch needs less horsepower to do more work then iPhone, making Touch a better & efficient hardware? What good is 600 MHz CPU if it lacks support for basic things. Tell me this first.



> Tho whole point is that despite the fact that it does lack a few features, it is an awesome phone.



How?

This just in..

*Altered iPhones at Risk of  Failure

*


> Apple warned on Monday that iPhone owners who have used  unauthorized programs to unlock the cellular service feature of their handsets  may end up with a phone that does not work after the company’s next software  update.
> 
> Since the iPhone made its debut in June, hackers have posted a  number of methods online to make it possible to use iPhones on cellular networks  other than that of AT&T, the exclusive official carrier.
> 
> ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

lolz... ppl read calvin and hobbes, dilbert etc. comic strips to pep them up. but i read these threads which pep me up giving my daily dose of entertainment!!  

and when i feel they are not entertaining me enough i post in!   haha....


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

Seriously IR dude, this is one kicka$$ entertainment thread....


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

toh bhai why do u think is it running for 36 pages ...  every1 wants such threads closed but the fact is they are entertaining for the 1s posting and the 1s reading ... but still they all say lock the thread lock the thread


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

nahi iMav, thing is when the same thing is repeated again and again and again and a thousand more times, it gets boring. aren't you guys working properly these dayz??? you hafnt come up wid any new flaws... stating the same "ghisa pita" list again! (worn-out list of flaws)


----------



## din (Sep 25, 2007)

Topic is - * The official iPhone thread* - and just see who started this thread 

Thats quite adequate for a good laugh LOL   

*Source*

Apple, which on Monday warned customers against using iPhone unlocking tools because they may permanently damage the handsets, has since defended its stance on the matter but said the company is not taking any special measures to intentionally cripple the devices.

Those claims, as well as the comments by Schiller, have already been met with intense scrutiny, as most people trained in the art of software development can attest that there is no such thing as "permanent damage to software." Instead they believe Apple's warning is no more than a "scare tactic" and a promise that it will not bear the burden of assuring its future iPhone software revisions work properly on hacked versions of the phone.

"We have reviewed the source code of a number of these applications and to the best of our knowledge any changes made to the software can easily be reversed," John McLaughlin, a developer who has made unsubstantiated claims of developing his own unlocking solution, told the AP. "After unlocking the iPhone, minimal effort is required to get it in to its previously locked state."


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah din, scare tactic all rite!  coz its not a hardware limitation (apple can't be that foolish to haf a hardware lock!!!) and its not that at&t uses some out of this world freq. for communication.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

Exactly. You can't really screw anything up. All you have to do is remember to restore it through iTunes before installing any official software updates from Apple.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Exactly. You can't really screw anything up. All you have to do is remember to restore it through iTunes before installing any official software updates from Apple.



Can u relock an unlocked iPhone using iTuneS?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

yes i believe, if you apply an update via itunes the unlocked iphone will be locked again.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Can u relock an unlocked iPhone using iTuneS?


No, you cannot. Not yet, at least. But the iPhone dev community is working on a re-locking application and it should be out within this week.


----------



## superczar (Sep 27, 2007)

here is a linkie to a review that i have posted...
*www.techenclave.com/forums/oh-no-not-another-iphone-review-98570.html


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2007)

*iPhone Firmware 1.1.1 Out and Tested: Breaks 3rd-party Apps, Relocks iPhones and Sends Them to Semi-Brick Activation*

Just released, ready in your iTunes. This update includes the iTunes Wireless Store, but if you have an unlocked iPhone, be aware that this firmware may make your iPhone unusable. After several hours of testing in house and with the iPhone Dev team, here is the summary of what it does:

• The update will work ok in iPhones with no modification.
• The update will work ok in iPhones with Installer.app (although it gets wiped out; the apps seem to remain in the iPhone, but they won't appear in your screen).
• The update will work ok in unlocked iPhones, but it will return your iPhone to the activation screen. From there, no activation is possible. The iPhone doesn't get bricked but —as expected— so if you want to keep using it, don't update your iPhone.
• This has been confirmed with both anySIM and iPhone Sim Free.
• "Third-party applications won't work after the update" (confirmed by Dev Team.)
• "Firmware 1.1.1. relocks iPhone properly" (confirmed by Dev Team.)

PS: fcuk u steve jobs


----------



## goobimama (Sep 28, 2007)

^language boy.... just by typing fcuk it doesn't make it different. There is a reason those words are filtered on this forum...


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## aryayush (Sep 28, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^language boy.... just by typing **** it doesn't make it different. There is a reason those words are filtered on this forum...


LOL! And typing it again is no problem, right?


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 29, 2007)

Lolz,watch this,
*www.operamini.com/beta/video/
No offence to anyone though 

P.S: Please watch the video before shoutin on me that this doesnt 
reflect the topic 

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2007)

iPhone sucks. Period.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey,
No offence meant mate.
Just wanted to share a funny video.

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2007)

I know. I wasn't replying to you.

(The video has been mentioned before though and I think most people here agree that it is hardly funny.)


----------



## Jedi (Oct 9, 2007)

Since yesterday I got that great new Iphone which I love!!

got it unlocked and fully operational on the airtel network including EDGE.

Last thing I am struggling with is the voicemail. Of course it is activated but the Iphone asks for a voicemail box number. all the operators of the world have the national and international voicemail number on their website but the Airtel number is unkown and I cannot find it anywhere! It is normally handset enabled and that is all they can tell me at customer care...(121).

Who know more about this?

I also like to share some info:

Voicemail:
For all iphone owners, to put the correct voicemail number under the voicemail buttor you set it like this:

set: *5005*86*voicemailnumber#
check: *5005*86#

Setting SMS centre:

set: *5005*7672*centrenumber#
check: *5005*7672#

other interesting info on EDGE:

if you use GPRS it depends on your operator if your line will be engaged or free to receive calls. you check that with:

*-How you check:*
Go to phone and than to 'keypad' and type: *3001#12345#* and press *Call.* You will enter: *FieldTest.app*. go to GPRS info by clicking *GPRS Information*. Check what is mentioned after *nom*.

1 = *reachable while on GPRS*
2 = *not reachable while on GPRS
*
Some nice apps:
*
*pxl.ibrickr.com/


*NEWS!

jailbreak on 1.1.1


----------



## aryayush (Oct 22, 2007)

Just in case someone does not know, this is what the Alarm screen looks like on the iPhone:

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1263/1446581294_61ba28fcba.jpg

Let me repeat that: This is what the _Alarm_ screen looks like! I've never seen a better interface on any device whatsoever, including my Mac.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

Omg !!!!!!!!!1 

Look At The Ui, Its So Cool


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

alarm dekhta hai ki sunta hai


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> alarm dekhta hai ki sunta hai



He wakes up 2 mins before the alarm rings, so that he can "See" the alarm ringing. 

Hey arya, those are many options....my k750i makes it even simple to set alarms.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 22, 2007)

Bunch of cynics, that's what all of you are.


----------



## din (Oct 22, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I've never seen a better interface on any device whatsoever, including my Mac.



I have never seen an iPhone, but I totally agree with you looking on the pic. An excellent and very pleasing interface.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy smokes! That is a kickass screen for the alarm! Is it there on the iPod Touch so I could go give the dial a spin? 



> Hey arya, those are many options....my k750i makes it even simple to set alarms.


And suddenly you are all about less options? Very convenient...


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

other than that suit case lock styled timer my 6600 has got everything and more  and to top it of a louder sound ... which reminds me

@superczar if u read this post could u tell us howz the sound of the iphone not the headphones but when it rings how loud it is


----------



## aryayush (Oct 22, 2007)

It's about average; a lot better than most Nokia phones.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Is it there on the iPod Touch so I could go give the dial a spin?


Yes, of course it is. I'm surprised you did not click through into every single nook and cranny of the device when you had your time with it.


----------



## superczar (Oct 22, 2007)

The iphone ringer isn't too loud..a tad too soft for my linking

Anyway, I have set some fairly loud Mp3s for the tones after applying a bit of gain to them

Goobi, Arya, You guys have got to give up
There's no point trying to open up minds that have shut themselves closed ...

For the record, despite being an apple user for the last 2 yrs or so, I was in the same boat as you guys 3 months ago

I was in the market to buy a new phone, and not having seen the iphone, my judgement was based upon the reviews I had seen on the net...no 3rd party support, no x y z features etc.
A colleague in the US did recommend the iphone but I put down his advice claiming the lack of some random features

So I went ahead and bought a N73ME...
and then I used the iphone on a recent business trip to the US and realized what a mistake that was!


On a side note, I got my new 8 Gigger iphone today ..yayayayayay


----------



## aryayush (Oct 22, 2007)

It's actually the same with everything Apple makes. You don't "get it" until you have actually used it. It's the same with Macs, same with iPods and same with the iPhone.

The reason is that you compare Apple's products to the competition on the same scale. You compare a MacBook to notebooks from other companies based on how advanced the processor is and how fast the graphics are. What most people don't realise is that Apple's products are completely different from what's on the market. You cannot directly compare them spec-to-spec. Using them is an experience in a category of its own. It is unparalleled, IMHO. 

(Ahh... it sure feels great to post a fanboy rant every once in a while. )


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

@suoerczar i kinda guessed that the ringer couldnt be loud (a hunch to be honest) but none the less most of these high end fones have this ringer issue .... even i think it was p900 that had a very low ringer


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It's actually the same with everything Apple makes. You don't "get it" until you have actually used it. It's the same with Macs, same with iPods and same with the iPhone.
> 
> The reason is that you compare Apple's products to the competition on the same scale. You compare a MacBook to notebooks from other companies based on how advanced the processor is and how fast the graphics are. What most people don't realise is that Apple's products are completely different from what's on the market. You cannot directly compare them spec-to-spec. Using them is an experience in a category of its own. It is unparalleled, IMHO.
> 
> (Ahh... it sure feels great to post a fanboy rant every once in a while. )



And they always being in the card reader feature. I have a card reader on my Dell monitor. So far all the memory cards that have come through are NOT supported... I wonder when I'll actually get to use it...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It's actually the same with everything Apple makes. You don't "get it" until you have actually used it. It's the same with Macs, same with iPods and same with the iPhone.


 
Now what to say....  I have used Macs & iPods, & trust me....mybe i m tooo practical in real life, but good looks alone don't help me when there is nothing i can do beyond the good looks.



> The reason is that you compare Apple's products to the competition on the same scale.


 
Then what else should we compare them to?



> You compare a MacBook to notebooks from other companies based on how advanced the processor is and how fast the graphics are.


 
Is there any other criteria when comparing them?


> What most people don't realise is that Apple's products are completely different from what's on the market. You cannot directly compare them spec-to-spec.


 
A dell 1520 & Macbook Pro both are made in Asus' factories, use same motherboard & RAM modules. What different here?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> A dell 1520 & Macbook Pro both are made in Asus' factories, use same motherboard & RAM modules. What different here?



hmmmm interesting.. can you pls provide any link so that I can read more about this?


----------



## superczar (Oct 22, 2007)

> A dell 1520 & Macbook Pro both are made in Asus' factories, use same motherboard & RAM modules. What different here?


 Aww, c'mon...now you comparing a MBP with a Dell 1520
I can understand if you were to compare the MBP with say a Dell XPS 1330 ..but an inspiron?

Here are just a few:

- A LCD with terrible backlight bleeding vs a perfectly uniform one
- A keyboard with terrible flex

That logic is ridiculous..by that token, the nxt statement I'll see from you:
_ The M-800 and SX4 are assembled in the same Maruti Gurgaon plant...what different here?

_Anyway, thanks for helping me realize the thought process that runs inside that shell of yours...From this point onwards, I refuse to respond back to any of your posts 

PS: ~90% of all laptops are manufactured by Taiwanese and Chinese OEMs like Quanta
Actually so are cellphones, printers and most other electronics that you can think of
The quality of the final product however is a function of the specs (and I don't mean just the technical specs) provided to the manufacturer and the approved BOM


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG! This guy just doesn't get it! It was written in plain simple english that you can't compare specs and such things when it comes to apple, and this guy goes and does just that! 

It's the whole experience that's different! The moment you are given the nicely packed box with a handle on top of it, you know that it's different. The moment you first boot up the machine, and the OS offers to take your picture to set as a display image, you know it's different. The moment you find that there are clamps on side of the power adapter for rolling up the wire, you know it's different. I could go on and on...but one thing's for sure:

The moment you know gx doesn't like it, you know it's gonna be good....


----------



## superczar (Oct 22, 2007)

> It was written in plain simple english that you can't compare specs and such things when it comes to apple, and this guy goes and does just that!


 There is another reason a simple spec comparison doesn't mean much
And I'll explain that in Windows terminology

A badly coded game like BF2 will run laggy on windows despite top end specs on the client machine

 A well coded game like HL2 or FarCry will run well on even relatively low end machines

For the same reason, two different OSs like Vista and Leopard will run differently on similarly specced machines

So saying a 1.83 ghz, 2GB RAM C2D Macbook running OS X is worse than a 2.16ghz C2D 4 GB RAM XPS running Vista 64 doesn't mean a thing
i.e. if that remark was made simply on the basis of comparing the specs


 On a side note, (esp for imav) I know saurav will conveniently ignore post # 744 and will make some tangential remark on the following posts..thats what I was talking about in one of my older posts


----------



## aryayush (Oct 22, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> The moment you know gx doesn't like it, you know it's gonna be good....


Exactly and...



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> There is another reason a simple spec comparison doesn't mean much
> And I'll explain that in Windows terminology
> 
> A badly coded game like BF2 will run laggy on windows despite top end specs on the client machine
> ...


... exactly.

Both are things I've been saying for quite a few months now. The completely obvious and absolute superiority of Mac OS X compared to any version of Windows and Macs' ability to run almost every application for any platform (in various ways) make it a tough choice to beat. How do you take into account these two extremely crucial things in a spec-to-spec comparison chart? How do you take into account the MagSafe adapter or the keyboard backlight or the best trackpad ever shipped on any notebook whatsoever!

You don't. You just can't. And that is why these comparisons are not the ideal way to go when comparing a Mac to all the other computers in the world. I know gx_saurav and iMav will keep arguing forever, keep running around in circles... but the fact remains.


----------



## jhnsmith978 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh really..
I didn't know that iphone is laking so much...
Its quite horrible...


----------



## jhnsmith978 (Oct 1, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> If there is something where Apple is at the pinnacle today then it is stupidity
> 
> This just in, some more iPhone flaws, which makes me wonder. Is iPhone a Phone or just an iPod . Taken from Engadget, the first review of iPhone is up, some iPhone facts
> 
> ...



Yeah, you are rite i guess...
I have read some article which has shown some limitations of iphone.
They have quoted :-According to Apple "iPhone is a breakthrough internet communication device", where  there is no JAVA or Flash support. 
And many other things like this...
iphone Skin


----------

